# Cody Rhodes is leaving AEW



## 3venflow

As reported earlier, it was said that Cody Rhodes is apparently working as a free agent as his contract with AEW had retired last year. Cody Rhodes himself confirmed his free agency status.

According to Dave Meltzer on Wrestling Observer Radio, there are those in WWE who believe Cody Rhodes might sign with WWE.


> “He still has not signed (with AEW), and originally when he hadn’t signed, it just seemed like one of those things, but now here we are – we’re in mid-February, the contract was up at the end of December, or maybe January 1.
> 
> “But yes, a lot of talk about Cody Rhodes, and it is probably best said that… before, I would say that there was minimal possibility that he wasn’t gonna sign (with AEW), but I would not say that now. I think there’s a lot of people that think that it is up in the air of what is going to happen next. So he’s a big name free agent right now.





> There are conceivably other shows. He’s gonna make money either way. It’s the same thing that I’ve told other guys. It’s like, really, you’ve got no bad decisions. You’ve got two choices of good decisions, and in his case, that’s the situation.
> 
> "At this point, I’m presuming that I’m not gonna hear from him until the decision’s made and he wants it out. He’s got two shows on WarnerMedia, he’s got Rhodes To The Top and he’s got Go Big Show which is filming. And Rhodes To The Top was renewed for a second season, so that is a good reason to stay with the WarnerMedia family.





> "But at the same time, he has not signed, and in WWE, they thought that there was a good chance, or a chance, something. It was definitely something that was talked about today in certain circles – about the potential of something happening there.”


Even Ric Flair previously stated that WWE would take Cody Rhodes back. It remains to be seen whether Cody Rhodes will ever make his way back to WWE or not in the future.









Cody Rhodes May Sign With WWE After AEW Contract Expired


Cody Rhodes is one of the mainstays of AEW television and an integral part of the company behind the scenes as well. Rhodes has certainly honed his




www.ringsidenews.com


----------



## Gn1212

It doesn't really make sense for Cody to leave so I reckon they're working people but is there anyone thinking Cody is actually leaving?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493550805542125577

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493553771707838474
It feels like the Dan Lambert thing is setting up for Cody to vome to the rescue but perhaps Brandi is doing her own thing here?


----------



## Gn1212

Well, at this point why not? AEW needs some competition. Perhaps Cody could make WWE a bit more watchable again.
I guess it shows how packed AEW is when Cody missing isn't a big deal anymore.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody probably thought wwe would come rushing and there would be a bidding war. I think Cody would love to be able to leverage a world title reign and WM main event out of negotiations to sign back with WWE. He left to prove himself to them afterall - so this was supposed to be his chance for negotiated redemption when Daddy Vince threw the kitchen sink at him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I might actually watch WWE for a bit to see Cody

…. But just for a bit


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

umm, no


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Are the other 3 EVP's interested in getting Cody out of AEW? Any other reason Meltzer would report such BS? There's no way WWE would want Cody back. He's a glorified lower mid carder at best and when he was in WWE his most memorable work was Stardust. WWE doesn't want this guy, unless its to bury him as payback for his rebellion by being a higher up in AEW. If thats the case all WWE has to do is let him continue to help AEW sink by being employed there.


----------



## ProjectGargano

otbr87 said:


> Are the other 3 EVP's interested in getting Cody out of AEW? Any other reason Meltzer would report such BS? There's no way WWE would want Cody back. He's a glorified lower mid carder at best and when he was in WWE his most memorable work was Stardust. WWE doesn't want this guy, unless its to bury him as payback for his rebellion by being a higher up in AEW. If thats the case all WWE has to do is let him continue to help AEW sink by being employed there.


"let him continue to help AEW sink"...they have better ratings than ever bro.


----------



## DUD

Meltzer getting worked again.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

ProjectGargano said:


> "let him continue to help AEW sink"...they have better ratings than ever bro.


WWE has been having their worst viewership of all time in the last few years and is still ahead of AEW's viewership week after week. That doesn't say much about the quality of either company. Very low bar set for AEW if they can't surpass WWE in viewership or quality.


----------



## Stellar

We don't know what WWE is actually thinking. It's all guessing. If wrestlers like the New Age Outlaws can leave WWE, trash WWE while gone and return then I wouldn't rule out WWE still being interested in Cody.

I do feel like Cody wouldn't be used any better than he was before in WWE. Cody vs. Reigns? Cody vs. Lashley or McIntyre? Does Cody really stand a chance of surpassing them to become Champ? I really doubt it.

At a time when the IC title has been near nonexistent (minus the recent spoiler), Cody would probably try to revive that title again.

I still think that Cody will stay in AEW. It's probably a weird situation for him if indeed he isn't pals with the other EVPs anymore but at the same time he is on 2 other shows, one being connected to his time in AEW.


----------



## DUD

I'm starting to get jealous of Tony Khan at this point.

Not only has got the money so he can play and dump any wrestler he wants as if they're his own real life action figures but he's smart enough to have every Wrestling journalist on strings. No matter what size or company they work for they all print what he wants them to print.

There is no chance of Cody giving up all the creative freedom he has to advance his own career both in wrestling and as a personality to become a scripted mid carder licensed by the company he got away from.

If anything he's taking time off to recover, for people to miss him, to asses any non-wrestling ventures, negotiate a better deal and return at a time when he can make a big impact.


----------



## TD Stinger

If Cody didn’t have 2 other shows on TNT, maybe for a second I’d allow myself to fall for this and think it could actually happen. But he does, so I won’t. Cody may go back to WWE one day but it won’t be any time soon.

This while free agent thing is either gonna be a storyline on Dynamite or on Rhodes to the Top. Or both.


----------



## Ger

Typical Meltzer announcement. Ofc there is a "minimal possibility", like there is for the most of the things involving human beings. Let's say Vince turns crazy and offers Cody 10m dollars. And "they" in WWE means nothing anyway. That can be the personal opinion of the PC janitor or one of the people stiching the costumes, but that are just random opinions like anyone got them.


----------



## Geeee

I can't believe Meltzer is reporting this as if it actually has a chance of happening.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Dave trying his best to spread gossip. Cody all of a sudden wants to return to WWE and be jobbed out to Reigns and others. Dave with his finger on the pulse of what everyone’s thinking again. Smartest mind in wrestling.


----------



## Teemu™

> Some in WWE think Cody could return.


Some in my family also think I could land a girlfriend. People think a lot of things.

_Edit: Fucking thread merging ruined my joke._


----------



## Dickhead1990

I bet that if he does sign with WWE, the nancies will suddenly call him the best thing in wrestling, after spending years crying about him in AEW. 

Should he go back? Let's just say that I don't expect a sustained push on his horizon in WWE.


----------



## DUD

imscotthALLIN said:


> Dave trying his best to spread gossip. Cody all of a sudden wants to return to WWE and be jobbed out to Reigns and others. Dave with his finger on the pulse of what everyone’s thinking again. Smartest mind in wrestling.


----------



## sbuch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493602087481061377
Wtf


----------



## Dr. Middy

Well, I'm quite shocked to be honest.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493602087481061377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493601980215930880
I wonder if he legit is going to go back to WWE, or if he's thinking about a full retirement from wrestling as a whole?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

@bdon 
You deserve the first mention, bro.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493602087481061377

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493602002353463310
*AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Chelsea

Holy shit, didn't see this coming.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493603180722233347


----------



## shandcraig

Swerve,swerve,swerve 

Only Cody would pull every stop to make this look real. Anyways if it was true there is no chance in hell he would turn down millions to be over paid and have complete creative control to make himself look like a mega star, to go back to wwe where it's in the worst state of its life. Where he would become another mid card jobber with no freedom. So the only other option is he's to weak to handle being hated and pressure of a child now. This is insanely forced and fake to Me. Look for his magical return in a year,I don't think Cody is that weak. Only other thing I could think of is the new contract demotes his powers and he knows the real outcome.

So ya swerve


----------



## PavelGaborik

Dude annoyed me to no end but we was a good wrestler. 

Brandi being gone on the other hand..


----------



## dsnotgood

imscotthALLIN said:


> Dave trying his best to spread gossip. Cody all of a sudden wants to return to WWE and be jobbed out to Reigns and others. Dave with his finger on the pulse of what everyone’s thinking again. Smartest mind in wrestling.





imscotthALLIN said:


> Dave trying his best to spread gossip. Cody all of a sudden wants to return to WWE and be jobbed out to Reigns and others. Dave with his finger on the pulse of what everyone’s thinking again. Smartest mind in wrestling.


wrong, they both posted they are leaving aew


----------



## El Hammerstone

Quite sad when you consider that he could have been the most legitimately hated heel in wrestling if he had any fucking sense.


----------



## ceeder

He was negotiating with WWE at the same time as he was discussing a new contract with AEW.


----------



## DZ Crew

I highly doubt this is true. Even if it were, why would wwe want him back? The whole reason he left in the first place was because he felt they weren't using him as a top talent. Since coming to AEW he's proven them right in not seeing him as a top guy. Aside from the initial spike in interest for his first debut and feud I don't see him being anywhere near the top of the card.


----------



## Stephen90

It's really no big loss for AEW.


----------



## Hayabusasc

So what was the point of Brandi coming back and getting involved with Dan Lambert?


----------



## PavelGaborik

This whole situation is mind boggling to me. 

I thought he was finally going forward with a heel turn and for the first time in a while I was genuinely intrigued with him. 

I guess he REALLY didn't want to turn heel, which if the case, is moronic beyond words and means this was probably for the best as I had no interest in face Cody Rhodes in 2022.


----------



## Freelancer

I'm not convinced this isn't a work.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Teemu™ said:


> Some in my family also think I could land a girlfriend. People think a lot of things.


why you be doubting yourself?


----------



## Hayabusasc

I started watching AEW as a fan of Cody Rhodes but as time went on, I was more interested in some of the other talents I hadn't previously seen.

Good luck to him but if he goes back to WWE, I would be very surprised!


----------



## Freelancer

According to Dave Meltzer........


----------



## Dr. Middy

This honestly feels like his ego becoming big enough to where it's clouding his better judgement, thinking about it. If this dude thinks WWE is going to push him to the moon under any obligations, they should look at how WWE treated all those WCW guys who came in after they folded


----------



## FrankieDs316

Holy shit. What does it say about AEW that one of your top stars that helped start the company is leaving?


----------



## thevardinator

He's not a loss to be fair.

He's just not got to the levels that many expected him to be when he first came through 15 years back.

Many thought AEW would bring him to main event level, but he still failed.


----------



## shandcraig

Freelancer said:


> I'm not convinced this isn't a work.



Of course it's a work. Why in any world would he go back to wwe. Either he truly can't handle the Hate and its other life pressures, or it'd a swerve. 

Which if its a work makes me hate him more,because only him would once again have to be the only person in aew going beyond and above to glam himself into that rub.


----------



## Damned

I won't miss him and I can't imagine him going back to WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@bdon *right now*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476992633935470593


----------



## TonySirico

Hope this isn’t a work.

time for Cody to acknowledge the tribal chief


----------



## zkorejo

That's a pretty big loss for AEW. I don't think he's going to WWE. Could be wrong but I can't see him going back there and be used well.

"Kenneth Omega".. and calling himself the "leader of the pack".. kind of gives me a vibe it's work. But I'm not sure about it.

I can see him just leaving wrestling and doing reality tv and other acting projects.

Edit: If he actually is gone from AEW, it's a pretty big loss. I wonder what they couldn't agree on.


----------



## shandcraig

So it's a swerve than he really is a hhh rip off. Only Cody would get the rub like this in aew. This would be the biggest example yet of what we're all saying about him. Now if it's real it certainly wouldn't make sense to not have a good bye segment on TV.


----------



## Goku

thatonewwefanguy said:


> why you be doubting yourself?


watcha gonna do brother, when loser mentality runs wild over you???


----------



## DUD

Oh my god. I feel sick.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Chris Jericho’s contract is up there year too. Just saying


----------



## Freelancer

shandcraig said:


> Of course it's a work. Why in any world would he go back to wwe. Either he truly can't handle the Hate and its other life pressures, or it'd a swerve.
> 
> Which if its a work makes me hate him more,because only him would once again have to be the only person in aew going beyond and above to glam himself into that rub.


He would look like a total fool for going back to WWE, especially after smashing that throne. He'd be in the mid-card and Vince would have him be Stardust again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

FrankieDs316 said:


> Chris Jericho’s contract is up there year too. Just saying


*And he did just tease retaliation against Kevin Owens on the anniversary of their friendship festival 🤔*


----------



## dsnotgood

I think he is gonna try the whole Hollywood thing tbh


----------



## DUD

I'd love to see Vince's "DAMNIT PAL!" when he sees how fat Chris Jericho has got after John Laurinitus has signed him.


----------



## Dr. Middy

dsnotgood said:


> I think he is gonna try the whole Hollywood thing tbh


Yeah if a WWE run isn't in the cards, this is it.

I even think he may try a political career too.


----------



## ProWresBlog

I still have a hard time buying this.

It just doesn't make much sense from Cody's POV. He and his wife have EVP roles. His training school is like AEW's unofficial school. He's on multiple shows on TNT. He has free reign to book things he wants and he barely even works once a week. His wife is on TV all the time despite having no talent whatsoever. His wife basically runs AEW Heelz. His friends like QT Marshall and Arn Anderson have roles in the company. 

I think he's (1) just going to focus on non-wrestling things for a while and (2) since his character is getting actual heat right now, is going to let people cool off.


----------



## RiverFenix

He did mention he wanted to go into politics. I wonder if he throws his hat in 2022 or lays groundwork for 2024. Also might just want to spend time at home with baby vs the absolute grind of being an EVP. 

Not a real loss though, unless Bucks gain more clout and booking power for their car crash matches. Cody did have a much better match psychology.


----------



## Goku

This is a work.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Is his giant ego bruised that no one would cheer him during his attempted face run? No more Brandi either? Good riddance. Can we get rid of the other 3 EVPs and make this a package deal _please_

I dont want to see him polluting WWE tv either but theres a spot in NXT 2.0 for Stardust if he wants it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493610185549623305


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really interested to see what happens next here

Part of me thinking work but another part of me wouldn't be shocked to see him taking the money with WWE. He left to prove he's a main event level talent would be fascinating to see where he's positioned if he goes back (after the inevitable initial loss to Reigns)


----------



## PurelySavage247

This is crazy, without Cody there wouldn't even be an AEW...


----------



## shandcraig

now lets say its a swerve, This only would make people legit hate him for him even more. Does he really want true hate over character hate. I think cody is strong enough under all that insecurity weakness to not back out based off hate or baby pressures. There is just no chance in comparison any logical person would take back wwe when hes living like a king in aew. I will say though the bucks do seem very less involved since they resigned. I assume that is also what tony wants with all the EVPS. Codys ego thinking he cant have his hhh booking would be big enough to leave. Still say this is an absolute swerve and this proves our point about this guy even more.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

Would be weird if he went WWE. They did absolutely nothing with him first time around & he’s older and sporting a weird tattoo Vince will hate now. Surprised he’d choose going from complete creative control to chasing around the 24:7 title.


----------



## RLT1981

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And he did just tease retaliation against Kevin Owens on the anniversary of their friendship festival 🤔*


drink it in mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody left WWE to prove he was more than Vince was booking him as. He still needs that WWE push vindication - needs his WM moment and his WWE World Title. He also likely wants his name back. 

He leveraged AEW role and history to get what he wanted from Vince and WWE. And given Shane McMahon flamed out at RR and WWE needing a big WM match - Enter stealing AEW founding member Cody Rhodes back to WWE.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Freelancer said:


> I'm not convinced this isn't a work.


AEW (as a young company) can not afford a hit to their credibility by working the audience like this. If this is a work no one will ever believe their wrestlers or Tony again.


----------



## shandcraig

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Really interested to see what happens next here
> 
> Part of me thinking work but another part of me wouldn't be shocked to see him taking the money with WWE. He left to prove he's a main event level talent would be fascinating to see where he's positioned if he goes back (after the inevitable initial loss to Reigns)



dusty was not even a wwe guy,He hardly ever had a career with wwe. Dont see why Cody would think anything else of himself with wwe too. I mean ya Dusty after he retired had a good spot helping wrestlers behind the scenes, That is different though. Plus Cody wants to retire in like 3 or 4 years, Who is he better off being creative with ? aew or wwe. I dont buy any of this at all. I do know his ego is big though so he would pull anything really.


----------



## shandcraig

RiverFenix said:


> Cody left WWE to prove he was more than Vince was booking him as. He still needs that WWE push vindication - needs his WM moment and his WWE World Title. He also likely wants his name back.
> 
> He leveraged AEW role and history to get what he wanted from Vince and WWE. And given Shane McMahon flamed out at RR and WWE needing a big WM match - Enter stealing AEW founding member Cody Rhodes back to WWE.


imagine getting a push at this point in wwe when there is no talent in comparison to before. If this was another time he would be jobbed out the door.


----------



## Erik.

He isn't going back to WWE.

People can still be worked in 2022, I guess.


----------



## shandcraig

Lurker V2.0 said:


> AEW (as a young company) can not afford a hit to their credibility by working the audience like this. If this is a work no one will ever believe their wrestlers or Tony again.



ummm reality check, no one believes Tony or most wrestlers already. Have you ever listed to his bullshit interviews ?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Worky work work.


----------



## shandcraig

RainmakerV2 said:


> Worky work work.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For Cody…. I’ll watch 6 wwe shows to give it a chance

i don’t think i will have to - as i think this is a work

but… if its not. 6 shows to see where it goes  

ps) eager to see how many people do a u-turn on Cody here. I think it’ll be a few


----------



## Dickhead1990

I'm still not quite convinced to be honest. I think we're being swerved.

Does that mean the anti-anything that AEW does crew will love him if he does leave?


----------



## Jedah

Can't see him going back to WWE, at all.

I'm 50/50 on if this is a work or not. They didn't act like they were leaving just a couple of weeks ago, that's for sure.

Either way, the shows will improve without their incessant attention whoring. That Brandi segment a couple of weeks ago was channel changing material.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And he did just tease retaliation against Kevin Owens on the anniversary of their friendship festival 🤔*


Jericho leaving would be a-ok in my book


----------



## Geeee

I feel like i have worked myself into a shoot.

I was really enjoying Cody's work in AEW but I will not follow him to WWE. So, good luck to him

Cody's got a family to think of now and maybe Vince offered him a big number. That being said, I can't imagine WWE being interested in Brandi...


----------



## 3venflow

Have to say I'm gutted if true. Cody and the Elite are the big reason I regained some interest in American wrestling and Cody was amazing in year one of AEW. He's a real superstar IMO with the correct booking, but he's had no filter for the past year-plus and that has led to his downfall among the fanbase. He may suit the WWE in terms of not having creative control, but it's a lottery as they fuck up so many talents. If I was WWE, I'd be bringing him in as a huge babyface as I think he appeals to their less hardcore fanbase in that role and could easily be a legitimate guy to feud with Reigns and Orton.

Part of me hopes this is an elaborate work to have AEW's first 'holy shit' angle, some sort of invasion. If that's the case, Cody could still become the biggest heel in the biz like he's had potential to be for a while now, but has refused to bite the bullet.


----------



## RLT1981

Erik. said:


> He isn't going back to WWE.
> 
> People can still be worked in 2022, I guess.


I doubt full time but I could see him going back and doing a big match here and there like Cena has done which is why I think him and Roman would be the match to do when he debuts no better time to do it now when he is red hot.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Stardust chasing around the 24/7 title actually sounds like fun.


----------



## Teemu™

AEW is imploding.


----------



## Erik.

This genuinely might be the biggest work-shoot we've seen since Pillman


----------



## shandcraig




----------



## Dr. Middy

Erik. said:


> He isn't going back to WWE.
> 
> People can still be worked in 2022, I guess.


I think it's fun to get legitimately worked. 

Not saying you're doing it, but it's weird to me when people get annoyed or make fun of people actually getting worked by wrestling, while everybody missed kayfabe being a thing.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> This genuinely might be the biggest work-shoot we've seen since Pillman



How is that true if it's so obvious


----------



## FrankenTodd

First KO and Austin, now this.

Way too many works before breakfast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

Dr. Middy said:


> I think it's fun to get legitimately worked.
> 
> Not saying you're doing it, but it's weird to me when people get annoyed or make fun of people actually getting worked by wrestling, while everybody missed kayfabe being a thing.


I think it can be exciting.

Something is going well when people are QUESTIONING if something in wrestling is legit in 2022.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> This genuinely might be the biggest work-shoot we've seen since Pillman


LOL Pillman worked the office and then actually did leave WCW


----------



## thevardinator

If he goes back to WWE, where does he fit in?

He's hardly going to be going toe to toe with the likes of Lesnar/Reigns. The best he could hope for is a feud with the Miz or Ziggler.

He'll end up back in facepaint within 6 months.


----------



## rbl85

FrankieDs316 said:


> Holy shit. What does it say about AEW that one of your top stars that helped start the company is leaving?


Well the fact that Cody leaving is not affecting the show prove that AEW made new stars since it's launch


----------



## 3venflow

P.S. If true and not a work, I wonder what this means for Dustin, QT and the Nightmare Factory? All are linked to Cody.

My main doubt about this being a work is he's very out of character and nice, babyface guy in his farewell messages. There's no angst, unless you read into him calling Omega 'Kenneth'.


----------



## Soul_Body

This smells like a work. There's too much money to be left on the table for heel Cody Rhodes AEW World Champ.


----------



## hunterxhunter

Huge win for wwe here imo 
Cody will be a big star there


----------



## Freelancer

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493610185549623305


There you go Cody. If its really not a work and you want to go back there, get ready for that.


----------



## JerryMark

cody and moxley are the two guys i can see never going back to wwe.


----------



## Gn1212

From a wrestling standpoint it's no big loss. But Cody and Brandi were doing a lot backstage, who's gonna fill in now. Let's not forget there are a lot of "guys" and "gals" in there that have an association with Cody.

This could start some beefs internally.


----------



## Dickhead1990

shandcraig said:


> How is that true if it's so obvious


It was obvious to hard-core fans then. The only difference now is that a larger audience of hard-core fans have access to this than before. To most viewers, they'll be none the wiser.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Goku said:


> watcha gonna do brother, when loser mentality runs wild over you???


nothing, cause i have no mentality


----------



## deadcool

I am shocked. To be honest, I thought this was going to be another clickbait. 

Hopefully, the Cody-Brandi hate can stop, now that he's leaving.

I am really interested to see if this is a big loss on the creative side for AEW. Cody was always a creative guy and I want to see whether the show's booking is diminished in any way.


----------



## rbl85

Gn1212 said:


> From a wrestling standpoint it's no big loss. But Cody and Brandi were doing a lot backstage, who's gonna fill in now. Let's not forget there are a lot of "guys" and "gals" in there that have an association with Cody.
> *
> This could start some beefs internally.*


XD

Come on dude


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493605295733592075


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> P.S. If true and not a work, I wonder what this means for Dustin, QT and the Nightmare Factory? All are linked to Cody.
> 
> My main doubt about this being a work is he's very out of character and nice, babyface guy in his farewell messages. There's no angst, unless you read into him calling Omega 'Kenneth'.


I don't think any of Dustin, QT or Nightmare Factory would find a better gig than AEW and they've done some good work developing talent.

Might be the end of QT as an on-screen talent after he puts over HOOK


----------



## shandcraig

Dickhead1990 said:


> It was obvious to hard-core fans then. The only difference now is that a larger audience of hard-core fans have access to this than before. To most viewers, they'll be none the wiser.


but all aew fans are hardcore fans. This is exactly why cody started to become hated


----------



## omaroo

WTF!!!!?!!!

I didn't ever see this coming as he had everything at AEW.

Surely he issues with elite and TK and didn't decide to stay on.


----------



## rbl85

deadcool said:


> I am shocked.
> 
> Hopefully, the Cody-Brandi hate can stop, now that he's leaving.
> 
> I am really interested to see if this is a big loss on the creative side for AEW. Cody was always a creative guy and I want to see whether the show's booking is diminished in any way.


TK was doing 99% of the booking for a long time now


----------



## Freelancer

Lurker V2.0 said:


> AEW (as a young company) can not afford a hit to their credibility by working the audience like this. If this is a work no one will ever believe their wrestlers or Tony again.


You really think he wants to go back to Stardust and get laughed at?


----------



## Buhalovski

Lurker V2.0 said:


> AEW (as a young company) can not afford a hit to their credibility by working the audience like this. If this is a work no one will ever believe their wrestlers or Tony again.


How about the wrestling media? If it was a work they wouldn't report it like that.


----------



## God Movement

Come home Cody. Come back to WWE.


----------



## MEMS

This is all about WMania I assume. He has a HUGE ego and thinks he has unfinished business there I bet.


----------



## Freelancer




----------



## Whoanma




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

HHH vs Stardust at Wrestlemania 38. Book it!


----------



## Stellar

Tony Khan made a speech about Cody (and apparently Brandi) leaving. So I would hope that it's not a work at this point or else it wont look good on Tony.

I thought that Cody would stay in AEW with all of the people that he is still friends with there. Arn, QT, Dustin, The Nightmare Factory that is connected to AEW, Darby that he is high on, etc. For him to leave he must have a plan for the future. I can't imagine him stopping everything to "retire" when he seems like a work-aholic. I still can't rule out him going back to WWE also. Crazier things have happened.


----------



## Boldgerg

Work.


----------



## shandcraig

Another forced big moment by Cody. So what they return as angry pissed off people for revenge ? we should all turn on his heel run if it happens and start cheering for him.


----------



## zkorejo

If it's not a work and if he goes to WWE. If WWE really wants to hurt aew, This could be a start of a disaster for AEW in coming years. Cody probably has alot of influence, he could influence alot of younger guys to join WWE. 

WWE might give Cody a good run and even a title run just to take him away from AEW and in hopes of him breaking away younger aew talent to WWE.


----------



## shandcraig

Southerner said:


> Tony Khan made a speech about Cody (and apparently Brandi) leaving. So I would hope that it's not a work at this point or else it wont look good on Tony.
> 
> I thought that Cody would stay in AEW with all of the people that he is still friends with there. Arn, QT, Dustin, The Nightmare Factory that is connected to AEW, Darby that he is high on, etc. For him to leave he must have a plan for the future. I can't imagine him stopping everything to "retire" when he seems like a work-aholic. I still can't rule out him going back to WWE also. Crazier things have happened.



every speech tony gives is full of lies, how would this be any different ?


----------



## PavelGaborik

I don't believe this is a work and if Cody genuinely refuses to turn heel then I'm glad he's leaving. 

Face Cody in 2022 is unbearable.


----------



## RapShepard

thevardinator said:


> He's not a loss to be fair.
> 
> He's just not got to the levels that many expected him to be when he first came through 15 years back.
> 
> Many thought AEW would bring him to main event level, but he still failed.


He's far surpassed what folk thought he'd be 15 years ago. 15 years ago Ted Dibiase Jr was supposed to be the star and Cody the Janetty.


----------



## Erik.

Southerner said:


> Tony Khan made a speech about Cody (and apparently Brandi) leaving. So I would hope that it's not a work at this point or else it wont look good on Tony.
> 
> I thought that Cody would stay in AEW with all of the people that he is still friends with there. Arn, QT, Dustin, The Nightmare Factory that is connected to AEW, Darby that he is high on, etc. For him to leave he must have a plan for the future. I can't imagine him stopping everything to "retire" when he seems like a work-aholic. I still can't rule out him going back to WWE also. Crazier things have happened.


What better way to work the audience then have the owner of the company talk about two (basically) founders leaving?

There's no chance Cody and Brandi have just walked away. And I am shocked there are loads of people actually believing that to be the case.

And certainly not to leave for WWE either.

Not so long back, Cody mentioned in an interview that something that had never been done before was going to happen and he was excited about it.... I assume this is what Cody is talking about.


First the out of contract leak WHILST TNT Chamoion.
Then he comes out and does a worked-shoot style promo on Dynamite
Now he's suddenly gone.

He'll be back.

And he'll probably beat the shit out of Hangman when he does.


----------



## shandcraig

zkorejo said:


> If it's not a work and if he goes to WWE. If WWE really wants to hurt aew, This could be a start of a disaster for AEW in coming years. Cody probably has alot of influence, he could influence alot of younger guys to join WWE.
> 
> WWE might give Cody a good run and even a title run just to take him away from AEW and in hopes of him breaking away younger aew talent to WWE.



like i said before,Imagine coming back to the state wwe is in now and finally getting a main event run,Thinking you deserved it when talent is miles below what it once was. He would have been jobbed out the door back then.


----------



## omaroo

Erik. said:


> What better way to work the audience then have the owner of the company talk about two (basically) founders leaving?
> 
> There's no chance Cody and Brandi have just walked away. And I am shocked there are loads of people actually believing that to be the case.
> 
> And certainly not to leave for WWE either.


Kayfabe lives baby


----------



## CriminalLeapord

He's gonna debut at a golf course, hiding in the sandpit as stardust. Sneak rollup on Reginald and BAM we have a new 24/7 champion!!


----------



## shandcraig

if he returns and is still a face and you bitches cheer for him I will never forgive you.


----------



## Not Lying

This Motherfucker. What a pussy. He couldn't handle the crowd booing he fucking retired lmao.



shandcraig said:


> if he returns and is still a face and you bitches cheer for him I will never forgive you.


It's going to be hilarious, return, cheers for a few weeks, back on Bullshit, retire again..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> What better way to work the audience then have the owner of the company talk about two (basically) founders leaving?
> 
> There's no chance Cody and Brandi have just walked away. And I am shocked there are loads of people actually believing that to be the case.
> 
> And certainly not to leave for WWE either.
> 
> Not so long back, Cody mentioned in an interview that something that had never been done before was going to happen and he was excited about it.... I assume this is what Cody is talking about.
> 
> 
> First the out of contract leak WHILST TNT Chamoion.
> Then he comes out and does a worked-shoot style promo on Dynamite
> Now he's suddenly gone.
> 
> He'll be back.
> 
> And he'll probably beat the shit out of Hangman when he does.


this - a bloody Hangman beats Cole - lights - Cody

puts the murder on Hangman - crowd goes mad with boos and cheers

we both remember the ‘this is not going to go the way you THINK its gonna go’ line from his interview


----------



## zkorejo

shandcraig said:


> like i said before,Imagine coming back to the state wwe is in now and finally getting a main event run,Thinking you deserved it when talent is miles below what it once was. He would have been jobbed out the door back then.


To be fair, he was a promising young talent and when he was doing his "Dashing Cody Rhodes" and I really thought he could be something really interesting when it evolved into Phantom of the Opera Cody Rhodes. Then they dropped everything and he just was direction less for years. 

It's not like they gave him a chance and he failed. He was one of those cases where he just wasn't given a chance.


----------



## Jnewt

Either he is taking a break from wrestling to do all his TV show stuff and raise the kid, OR it's a work. But you gotta be high to believe he is going back to WWE.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

If he does return to WWE they'd be foolish to book him as anything more than he was the first time he was there. Realistically though I could see them giving him the IC title or US title since both are worthless titles at this point just as a way to say FU to AEW. 

Its also obvious that Codys booking style in AEW isn't as preferred as the Bucks and Omega. The show is riddled with bad comedy, bad booking and jobbers vs stars every week. Cody, despite being an egomaniac chasing his fathers image and wishing he could be as over as his brother was in the late 90s still does seem to take the business serious compared to the other EVPs. TKs booking reflects that of the Omega/Bucks vision of pro wrestling than it does Codys vision.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493604897513783307
If this is a work, then it is pretty impressively done. I can see him pulling off the free agency stuff, but actually getting in discussions with WWE is hard to pull off. Cody being tied to Warner in a few ways is the real issue here. Outside of TK, no one is as connected to them as Cody. None of the other EVPs is walking into a meeting with Warner and selling the product and business model.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Shit on me all you want. I can't tell if this a work or not. I'm invested.


----------



## 3venflow

Has anyone thought of option C - a brand new company? There's a lot of talent out there and possibilities if someone can strike a TV deal.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

I don't get the whole point with Cody working with Warner being a hang up. Cena has ties with Warner too.


----------



## Erik.

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493604897513783307
> If this is a work, then it is pretty impressively done. I can see him pulling off the free agency stuff, but actually getting in discussions with WWE is hard to pull off. Cody being tied to Warner in a few ways is the real issue here. Outside of TK, no one is as connected to them as Cody. None of the other EVPs is walking into a meeting with Warner and selling the product and business model.


This is the only negative about the work.

Because all that's happening here is AEW putting a bit more intrigue in WWE's product with people thinking Cody could show up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493616226056249346


----------



## Lurker V2.0

3venflow said:


> Has anyone thought of option C - a brand new company? There's a lot of talent out there and possibilities if someone can strike a TV deal.


J-E-double F, J-A-double R-E-double T


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Most Infuriating Wrestler 2022 1. Cody Rhodes 

Just do your wrestling angle already, damnit! If he committed to being a babyface he could be the most over in AEW. If he commits to being a heel he would be the top heel as well.

If this is an angle I have to wonder when it will start making money for AEW. I am pretty certain this is the angle Cody has been planning all along. It is taking waaaaaay too long to payoff. Cody keeps disappearing for weeks before returning and doing another strange polarizing promo, angle or match. He is completely disruptive to the AEW shows he appears on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RapShepard said:


> He's far surpassed what folk thought he'd be 15 years ago. 15 years ago Ted Dibiase Jr was supposed to be the star and Cody the Janetty.


*I thought at age 17 that they were both just Randy Orton's lackeys with no real future 🤷🏾‍♂️*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TK is getting his ‘lack of ability’ tweets ready for after Cody and Brandi’s first podcasts


----------



## RapShepard

If this isn't a work, the "how could he leave the perfect working environment that is AEW" meltdowns will be fun.


----------



## DZ Crew

3venflow said:


> Has anyone thought of option C - a brand new company? There's a lot of talent out there and possibilities if someone can strike a TV deal.


I don't see that happening. Wrestling is already a niche product and struggles to draw viewers.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> This is the only negative about the work.
> 
> Because all that's happening here is AEW putting a bit more intrigue in WWE's product with people thinking Cody could show up.



Wwe can't even gain viewers from legends, you expect Cody to do this?


----------



## hunterxhunter

Guys this is real 
It's not a work 
Vince is ready to destroy aew now


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I thought at age 17 that they were both just Randy Orton's lackeys with no real future *


Lol damn


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

3venflow said:


> Has anyone thought of option C - a brand new company? There's a lot of talent out there and possibilities if someone can strike a TV deal.


I've said on multiple occasions that the talent for another company is there but I'd be absolutely shocked if that's what this was.


----------



## Geeee

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FLpXEX2XIAQD-kx?format=jpg&name=large



Brandi's tweet kinda makes it seem like Cody and Brandi are doing their own thing?


----------



## Erik.

Top tier shithousery.


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FLpXEX2XIAQD-kx?format=jpg&name=large
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi's tweet kinda makes it seem like Cody and Brandi are doing their own thing?


Not impossible.

Some people just find it hard to believe that these people might just want to leave wrestling.

Look at Bray as a prime example - when he left WWE people were expecting him to pop up somewhere and he hasn't. He is doing his own thing, probably enjoying his time raising his own family as well as filming movies etc.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Quite random, wonder if backstage issues at AEW or they just getting more money if they go to WWE?

Not sad to see either go, anyway.


----------



## Sad Panda

So I’m assuming Go Big Show and Rhodes to the Top are also no more right?


----------



## rbl85

I actually can see why Cody would go back to the WWE.

I don't think he feel needed anymore in AEW and he knows he does not have a lot of time left (want to retire before 40) so if he still had the hope main event a Mania then it's now or never.


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> If this isn't a work, the "how could he leave the perfect working environment that is AEW" meltdowns will be fun.


It would prove that freedom isn't as much a thing as they made it appear to be. Would indicate that Tony wanted to also pull back on Cody's first contract agreements. Which to be fair is already factual for the others that renewed already


----------



## rbl85

Sad Panda said:


> So I’m assuming Go Big Show and Rhodes to the Top are also no more right?


Rhodes to the top probably but Go big Show can easily replace him.


----------



## Gn1212

Catalanotto said:


> Quite random, wonder if backstage issues at AEW or they just getting more money if they go to WWE?
> 
> Not sad to see either go, anyway.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493620358607482884
Sound like a money thing. I wonder if he asked to be on the same money as Punk, Jericho and Bryan.


----------



## What A Maneuver

(Since Fightful is adamant that it isn't a work, and that there's a high chance he could go to wwe) I just don't see a potential wwe run going well. They didn't book him well before and he spent so much time in AEW taking shots at them. They wouldn't even let a legend like Sting get a single win because of where he came from. Why would they treat Cody well?

Regardless, I'm intrigued. I just figured he was quitting to do tv shows, not jump ship to wwe.


----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/FLpXEX2XIAQD-kx?format=jpg&name=large
> 
> 
> 
> Brandi's tweet kinda makes it seem like Cody and Brandi are doing their own thing?



Cody starts a new promotion and is the world champion longer than JJ was with his own. New world record. To ne fair there has been rumour of JJ and conrad starting a promotion. Don't see Cody wanting to do this, he knows the market is flooded now for the bug leagues


----------



## rbl85

If he goes back to WWE then i can see him being pushed quite well at first but not for a long time


----------



## zkorejo

rbl85 said:


> If he goes back to WWE then i can see him being pushed quite well at first but not for a long time


All he ever wanted to do was win that title his daddy won. His words not mine. If he can get that and retire I think he would be happy with it.


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> It would prove that freedom isn't as much a thing as they made it appear to be. Would indicate that Tony wanted to also pull back on Cody's first contract agreements. Which to be fair is already factual for the others that renewed already


If this is legit, hearing what makes an EVP leave 3 years in from a seemingly thriving and positive environment is going to be interesting.


----------



## Rankles75

Honestly don’t see him going back to WWE. I wouldn’t have a problem with it if it does happen though. Always liked him back in the day, and felt there were a couple of moments (3 way match against Orton and DiBiase at WM, Undashing gimmick) when they really should have pulled the trigger on him.


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493618741573206020
He's definitely crying.


----------



## thisissting

I don't really care if he stays or goes to be honest. But he is staying get real. Cody would be irrelevant in wwe apart from as a trainer. If this is true hopefully he takes the bucks and omega with him they can all do goofy comedy on raw every week. Or more likely nxt as they aren't at that level.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo

What A Maneuver said:


> (Since Fightful is adamant that it isn't a work, and that there's a high chance he could go to wwe) I just don't see a potential wwe run going well. They didn't book him well before and he spent so much time in AEW taking shots at them. They wouldn't even let a legend like Sting get a single win because of where he came from. Why would they treat Cody well?
> 
> Regardless, I'm intrigued. I just figured he was quitting to do tv shows, not jump ship to wwe.


Cody caused so much division as a baby face in AEW, I can't imagine how badly he'll be book as one in WWE if he's still adamant about being a face


----------



## Gn1212

Yeah, yeah. We know it'll end in tears long term but Cody winning the big one would be nice as a moment. He can always find a loophole and leave if he's unhappy.


----------



## Stellar

Erik. said:


> What better way to work the audience then have the owner of the company talk about two (basically) founders leaving?
> 
> There's no chance Cody and Brandi have just walked away. And I am shocked there are loads of people actually believing that to be the case.
> 
> And certainly not to leave for WWE either.
> 
> Not so long back, Cody mentioned in an interview that something that had never been done before was going to happen and he was excited about it.... I assume this is what Cody is talking about.
> 
> 
> First the out of contract leak WHILST TNT Chamoion.
> Then he comes out and does a worked-shoot style promo on Dynamite
> Now he's suddenly gone.
> 
> He'll be back.
> 
> And he'll probably beat the shit out of Hangman when he does.


-People were already questioning Tony Khan for what he tweets out and if he were trying to fool people about Cody's status then it would be hard to trust whatever Tony tweets out in the future. It would be foolish for Tony to do.

-Whatever Cody mentioned as "had never been done before" I would think is bigger than him and Tony fooling people about him leaving AEW. Otherwise what would be the idea? Him turning heel? This is the same guy that helped do the "All In" PPV. He created a logo for himself with his Nightmare thing and has been involved in 2 completely new shows. It's obvious that he is motivated by doing new or different stuff.

-Considering that people in AEW apparently believe that Cody is fully leaving id be surprised if this is a work.

-Apparently WWE was aware that the announcement would happen this morning, according to Fightful.

-Cody was given the TNT Championship as a way to convince Cody to stay, I am sure of it.

I really do believe that this is legit. Tony was probably hopeful to get Cody to stay and I thought that Cody would stay but at the same time if all of the information out there is pointing to him legit leaving AEW and Tony Khan is making a public speech I have to believe it.


----------



## NamelessJobber

Good riddance to bad rubbish. I will not miss them.


----------



## ForceOfNature

If it's not a work.. 

Vince is going to eventually bury the SHIT out of him.

He ain't getting away with all those shots he took or the whole dramatic 'hammering the throne' that was meant to represent HHH/WWE a few years back.

Should be amusing all the same, whatever happens.

Loyalty really doesn't exist in the wrestling business. Fickle performers and fickle fans.


----------



## zkorejo

WWE offered a crazy contract to Cody and Bucks to avoid the inception of AEW. I wouldn't put it past them to give Cody a guaranteed WWE title run and a fat contract just to they could get one up on AEW. They are interested in young aew talent like MJF, Wardlow, Jade Cargill... Those are Cody Rhodes people. 

I really am starting to hope this actually is a work.


----------



## DUD

shandcraig said:


> Cody starts a new promotion and is the world champion longer than JJ was with his own. New world record. To ne fair there has been rumour of JJ and conrad starting a promotion. Don't see Cody wanting to do this, he knows the market is flooded now for the bug leagues


The promotion thing is just a running joke on there podcast


----------



## Erik.

Southerner said:


> -People were already questioning Tony Khan for what he tweets out and if he were trying to fool people about Cody's status then it would be hard to trust whatever Tony tweets out in the future. It would be foolish for Tony to do.
> 
> -Whatever Cody mentioned as "had never been done before" I would think is bigger than him and Tony fooling people about him leaving AEW. Otherwise what would be the idea? Him turning heel? This is the same guy that helped do the "All In" PPV. He created a logo for himself with his Nightmare thing and has been involved in 2 completely new shows. It's obvious that he is motivated by doing new or different stuff.
> 
> -Considering that people in AEW apparently believe that Cody is fully leaving id be surprised if this is a work.
> 
> -Apparently WWE was aware that the announcement would happen this morning, according to Fightful.
> 
> -Cody was given the TNT Championship as a way to convince Cody to stay, I am sure of it.
> 
> I really do believe that this is legit. Tony was probably hopeful to get Cody to stay and I thought that Cody would stay but at the same time if all of the information out there is pointing to him legit leaving AEW and Tony Khan is making a public speech I have to believe it.


In all honesty, Cody leaving AEW makes a huge amount of sense. We have been hearing for a long time that he is estranged from other key talents in AEW, his work has seemed increasingly disconnected from the rest of the promotion for some time. In addition, while his initial work in the promotion was exceptional the angles that he has been in for the last year have been less and less successful.

If rumours that he was absolutely dead against a heel turn were to be believed when it was clear to almost everyone involved that it was the right call then I think a sensible argument could be made that he had become more trouble than he is worth. Wrestlers need to be able to put their own egos aside and those who can't are a backstage liability.

When you factor in Brandi Rhodes, who has been repeatedly involved in some of the least successful (and at the same time quite prominent) angles in the company's short history the it becomes easier and easier to argue that perhaps paying the couple a huge contract isn't really worth it.

I just think it's painfully obvious that it's a work.


----------



## shandcraig

Forum Dud said:


> The promotion thing is just a running joke on there podcast


I know, I'm being silly


----------



## PavelGaborik

zkorejo said:


> WWE offered a crazy contract to Cody and Bucks to avoid the inception of AEW. I wouldn't put it past them to give Cody a guaranteed WWE title run and a fat contract just to they could get one up on AEW. They are interested in young aew talent like MJF, Wardlow, Jade Cargill... Those are Cody Rhodes people.
> 
> I really am starting to hope this actually is a work.


Cody Rhodes getting a long title run in WWE in 2022? 

Lmfao. 

Also the fact that MJF keeps referencing his contract gives me the vibe theres about zero chance Khan allows him to leave.


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> In all honesty, Cody leaving AEW makes a huge amount of sense. We have been hearing for a long time that he is estranged from other key talents in AEW, his work has seemed increasingly disconnected from the rest of the promotion for some time. In addition, while his initial work in the promotion was exceptional the angles that he has been in for the last year have been less and less successful.
> 
> If rumours that he was absolutely dead against a heel turn were to be believed when it was clear to almost everyone involved that it was the right call then I think a sensible argument could be made that he had become more trouble than he is worth. Wrestlers need to be able to put their own egos aside and those who can't are a backstage liability.
> 
> When you factor in Brandi Rhodes, who has been repeatedly involved in some of the least successful (and at the same time quite prominent) angles in the company's short history the it becomes easier and easier to argue that perhaps paying the couple a huge contract isn't really worth it.
> 
> I just think it's painfully obvious that it's a work.



If true it Says more about them and even more proof of what we said from the start. The guy hasn't come off like a team player since day 1.


----------



## Tobiyama

This is proof that AEW and WWE are actually working together.


----------



## Razgriz

Cody's main beef was with Trips... that's what the throne was about. 


Trips's role in the company is entirely reduced. Probably can't get in his way. 

I don't see a full return. But maybe they bring him in for appearances...


----------



## zkorejo

PavelGaborik said:


> Cody Rhodes getting a long title run in WWE in 2022?
> 
> Lmfao.
> 
> Also the fact that MJF keeps referencing his contract gives me the vibe theres about zero chance Khan allows him to leave.


MJF ofcourse does it to get heel heat. That's different. WWE title doesn't mean shit to WWE anymore. It's all about the Universal title, Cody always wanted to win the WWE title. Cody vs Lashley could be a WM mainevent easily. Unless they are dead set on putting all their eggs in one basket (Roman vs Lesnar) again.


----------



## Error_404

Wow.. Never expected him to be the first AEW guy to jump ship ( I assume he will be in WWE sooner rather than later ) . 

Not gonna lie, I wanted him to have a TNA Jeff Jarrett like World title reign just to see the meltdown.


----------



## Gn1212

ForceOfNature said:


> If it's not a work..
> 
> Vince is going to eventually bury the SHIT out of him.
> 
> He ain't getting away with all those shots he took or the whole dramatic 'hammering the throne' that was meant to represent HHH/WWE a few years back.
> 
> Should be amusing all the same, whatever happens.
> 
> Loyalty really doesn't exist in the wrestling business. Fickle performers and fickle fans.


Lol, Cody ain't some kid anymore. He's soon retiring. If his booking starts going sideways he'll just pack his bags and go home.


----------



## RapShepard

If this is a work do the dirt sheets look worst if they 

believed in the work

or

Played along with the work


----------



## AthleticGirth

Cody, who says he's retiring from being a full time ring competitor at 40, was always going to fit in a WWE return in before that.

There's a dearth of stars in WWE, those of a similar age to Cody feel stale. There's every chance he could enjoy a main title run, and for a guy that cares about his family legacy this would be righting a historical yellow polka dot wrong. 

He'd be a loss to AEW, but not one that would noticeably harm ratings or their appeal.


----------



## DUD

Anyone know any good tattoo removal shops in the UK? 

Asking for a... friend...


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> If this is a work do the dirt sheets look worst if they
> 
> believed in the work
> 
> or
> 
> Played along with the work



wait, are you seriously implying that dirtsheets would have proof of this ? and are playing along ?


----------



## FrankieDs316

If this is a work then WWE will come out and shut down rumors of Cody being in talks with Wwe


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493606893750738954
God Damnit TK!


----------



## LongPig666

OMG....OMFG..😠..*HOW MANY MORE EX-AEW REJECTS WILL WWE TAKE ON*....😠....CAN VINCE AFFORD HIM?..😭..DOES HIS BUDGET ALLOW THIS?.....😭....I'M GOING TO CORNETTES PODCAST TO SEE WHAT MY OPINION IS...💬


----------



## Gn1212

Nah, this is perfect. If Cody backs out now he will get even more booed. Go to WWE my man, win the the WWE Championship and leverage your way into a good final run before calling it a day.


----------



## Martyn

Sad news. He was there from the start.


----------



## Chan Hung

"It's STARDUST Corey!!!"-Michael Cole from WWE

But seriously, if true. What the actual fuck? Weird. Cody was one of their better less flippy guys. Granted he was a bit stale as a face but shit. That sucks. Was hoping to see him vs Punk and Bryan. Oh well.


----------



## 3venflow

Nick Jackson posted a heart emoji in response to Cody's farewell message on IG.


----------



## shandcraig

Forum Dud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493606893750738954
> God Damnit TK!



yeah leave it to aew to release a fake signed form and call it real. Tony is still the biggest softy ever, Even if it was real and they had heat between each other, Both of them would no doubt be ok with a send off. Its nonsense


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Tobiyama said:


> This is proof that AEW and WWE are actually working together.


CODY WALKING THROUGH THE FORBIDDEN DOOR!!!!!😂


----------



## ForceOfNature

Gn1212 said:


> Lol, Cody ain't some kid anymore. He's soon retiring. If his booking starts going sideways he'll just pack his bags and go home.


He's 36. He's got atleast a decade left in this business.


----------



## Stellar

Just want to point out how much activity this topic has had. Proves that whether people love or hate the guy there is a lot of care about him.


----------



## Gn1212

ForceOfNature said:


> He's 36. He's got atleast a decade left in this business.


He said he'll retire before his 40s.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gn1212 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493620358607482884
> Sound like a money thing. I wonder if he asked to be on the same money as Punk, Jericho and Bryan.


kinda throws the whole ‘TK money mark’ thing out the window if true?


----------



## Gn1212

Southerner said:


> Just want to point out how much activity this topic has had. Proves that whether people love or hate the guy there is a lot of care about him.


I agree to some extent but let's remember this is the first guy going from AEW to WWE and the circumstances are "shock" worthy. I think even if it was someone like Jungle Boy it would be pretty active.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Gn1212 said:


> He said he'll retire before his 40s.



.. He also says he eradicated racism if you ask him too.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Jeeze, this came out of nowhere. Say it ain't so Cody!? God I really hope this is a work since I really dug Cody. He was usually one of the highlights of the show for me. 

If he is leaving I hope it's for something else because going to WWE would feel like a betrayal and a big fuck you to the fans after everything he meant to the formation of AEW. 

This isn't like someone who was just a worker leaving, dudes one of the founding fathers of the company. Even someone like Jericho with how important he was to getting the company off the ground wouldn't sting as much as this.


----------



## Error_404

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493606531111264258


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Gn1212 said:


> Perhaps Cody could make WWE a bit more watchable again.


Only if he murders the entire ringside camera crew and half of the announcers. 😆

So where does this leave Dustin?


----------



## Tobiyama

Do a cuck storyline with Cody!


----------



## Notorious THB

This is just bizarre. I hope it's a work because it could be one of the best ever. It just doesn't make sense to me for Cody to go back to WWE. He could be one of the biggest heels ever in AEW. And I think he is smart enough to know he wouldn't be used right in WWE.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493616272948404226


----------



## REALCellWaters

I'm convinced this is a work. Cody Rhodes isn't leaving AEW. It's a blurring fantasy and reality storyline to get fans to react in a frenzy. He'll be back on AEW. He's not going to the WWE.


----------



## dsnotgood

Danu


3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493616272948404226


danhuasen is so fucking cringe


----------



## RapShepard

shandcraig said:


> wait, are you seriously implying that dirtsheets would have proof of this ? and are playing along ?


I'm just pondering which explanation for their role would look worst if it's a work. 

"We were playing along" is pretty deceitful

But admitting you got worked and did dozens of articles and podcasts about it is sad too


----------



## 3venflow

Not a work it seems:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493630605765931009


----------



## somerandomfan

Vince - Cody I've got some bad news, we've had a bit of a falling out with HHH, in fact after he didn't keep up with your company we took NXT away from him, can you do anything to show me you're not on his side of things?

Cody -









Vince - Oh, great! You're hired pal!


----------



## 3venflow

AEW will be missing a beat if Dan Lambert doesn't take credit for driving Cody and Brandi out.


----------



## rich110991

If he goes back to WWE, then fuck him. I’m thinking this is a work. Why would you help build an awesome alternative and then go back to the shit storm?


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> If he goes back to WWE, then fuck him. I’m thinking this is a work. Why would you help build an awesome alternative and then go back to the shit storm?


Maybe WWE is where he actually wanted to succeed and everything outside was a plan B to get back to plan A


----------



## Notorious THB

rich110991 said:


> If he goes back to WWE, then fuck him. I’m thinking this is a work. Why would you help build an awesome alternative and then go back to the shit storm?


Especially after the way they used him before and how much he hated creative with WWE. Unless it's just all for a paycheck, which is the only reason I can see anyone that isn't a top guy working for WWE now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> I'm just pondering which explanation for their role would look worst if it's a work.
> 
> "We were playing along" is pretty deceitful
> 
> But admitting you got worked and did dozens of articles and podcasts about it is sad too


both would be equally bad

playing along burns your ‘journalist’ credibility

getting worked means you’re no better than a fan

best off will be the ones shouting ’work’ even if they are proved wrong 

or obvs - he actually leaves and they are right


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Cody Rhodes an AEW legend and legend in his own mind who is only concerned about his personal _legacy_

Cody meet Randy. Legend Killer.

Wrestlemania 38 Orton vs Cody. Book it!


----------



## Pablo Escobar

rich110991 said:


> If he goes back to WWE, then fuck him. I’m thinking this is a work. Why would you help build an awesome alternative and then go back to the shit storm?


Whats that hard to get about it. It comes down to money. TK brought in CM Punk; and paid him more than Cody. Cody thought he was worth more; helping building the product; and putting over stars. than TK thought he was worth. Cody probably said i want X amount; and TK said he could only pay Y amount. 

If anything, blame TK for not investing in one of his original top guys; instead of paying a dozen new hires.


----------



## Freelancer

This is a work. Vince is so petty, do you all honestly think he'll give Cody a main event spot after all they did to rip WWE? He'll be jobbing as stardust the moment he steps in a WWE ring.


----------



## Jbardo37

So it sounds like a Cody wanted Punk like money and Tony said no?


----------



## Outlaw91

I think it's a work but I would be very happy for Cody if he was able to force WWE to give him a big contract and guaranteed main event status.


----------



## ShiningStar

Can't believe no one see's what is really going on. The Nigerian Royals threatened Cody if he didn't go to WWE so he could job to Commander Azeez at Wrestlemania


----------



## shandcraig

RapShepard said:


> I'm just pondering which explanation for their role would look worst if it's a work.
> 
> "We were playing along" is pretty deceitful
> 
> But admitting you got worked and did dozens of articles and podcasts about it is sad too



Whatever it ends up being they will make up more bullshit, Pretending they know what is going on when its all just common shit they report. There is a reason why i dont give a shit about a single report from these people. 99 percent of the time we get information else where and it makes its way back here. Its like idiot that watch tv news and act like that is exactly whats going on.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493617754548621316


----------



## ABH-22

Good riddance to Brandi, she was insufferable to watch.

But Cody regardless of what you think of him had a star aura and every time he wrestled it felt like a big match with him involved. Hope that the two sides can come to an agreement if not then it gives me a reason to watch a bit of WWE. Wonder where the nightmare family goes from here kayfabe wise as it's literally named after Cody.


----------



## ShadowCounter

So, Cody gets booked like a God for 6 months in WWE before jobbing to everyone so Vince can say WWE's "sports entertainers" are better than AEW's "wrestlers." He'll regret this. Also love Dustin saying I'm not going anywhere. I love working in AEW. He don't want none of this.

Guess Brandi will be pinning Sasha any time now.


----------



## Gn1212

rich110991 said:


> If he goes back to WWE, then fuck him. I’m thinking this is a work. Why would you help build an awesome alternative and then go back to the shit storm?


Because shit like this is Cody's bread and butter. He loves breaking the mold. From what has been reported though he asked for a big money deal and Tony didn't want to give it him.
This could be just as petty as him wanting to be Punk money and Tony laughing at him.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

We’re going to see Rhodes vs Cardona. Cody may show up in WWE but I think he’ll play the field for awhile.


----------



## RapShepard

LifeInCattleClass said:


> both would be equally bad
> 
> playing along burns your ‘journalist’ credibility
> 
> getting worked means you’re no better than a fan
> 
> best off will be the ones shouting ’work’ even if they are proved wrong
> 
> or obvs - he actually leaves and they are right


It's going to be a fun few months figuring out what he's going to do.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

The Legend Killer is waiting for his next victim.

If Cody goes to WWE they should have him in a program with Orton tapping back into his legend killer status and playing off of Legacy. Orton goes over on the first ppv match on Cody Rhodes. Then, Stardust debuts on Main Event the following night. Ultimate middle finger to this self absorbed overhyped overrated ego maniac.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Yo @bdon !

You did it!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Does anybody think they’ll give him the smoke and pyros elevator entrance for every match and promo? 🤣


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RapShepard said:


> If this is a work do the dirt sheets look worst if they
> 
> believed in the work
> 
> or
> 
> Played along with the work


Probably if they played along with it because it completely undermines their efforts to seem like they are legitimate news sources for wrestling. Not much can bring them back from essentially saying "haha we fooled you" to the people that actually take them somewhat seriously.

If it's a work and they simply bought in to it, it's far easier to say "my bad" and be able to retain some of or eventually regain their credibility. Even real news outlets make mistakes sometimes.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Gn1212 said:


> Because shit like this is Cody's bread and butter. He loves breaking the mold. From what has been reported though he asked for a big money deal and Tony didn't want to give it him.
> This could be just as petty as him wanting to be Punk money and Tony laughing at him.


Then Cody's a dumbass. He's in on the ground floor of a company about to make bank in tv rights next year and he leaves over that? Complete fool if true.


----------



## Stellar

All that I know is that we better still be getting Paige VanZant in AEW.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Does anybody think they’ll give him the smoke and pyros elevator entrance for every match and promo? 🤣


If history is an indicator, they'll change everything about his presentation.


----------



## RapShepard

Freelancer said:


> This is a work. Vince is so petty, do you all honestly think he'll give Cody a main event spot after all they did to rip WWE? He'll be jobbing as stardust the moment he steps in a WWE ring.


Who knows with Vince. Lesnar left after a huge push and came back to a huge push. Someone like Styles has succeeded to a level nobody thought.

Cody could be made to eat shit, have a nice strong fringe main eventer run, or some weird combination of both.


----------



## Erik.

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493617754548621316


Now this shit is funny.


----------



## Jbardo37

Cody is going to be on Raw before Veer!


----------



## DUD

GNKenny said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493617754548621316


I heard he's putting back together the throne with superglue.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> kinda throws the whole ‘TK money mark’ thing out the window if true?


Maybe, but maybe it is an indication of Shad tightening the purse strings a little bit.


----------



## Araxen

Malaki Black's AEW career is saved.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Jbardo37 said:


> Cody is going to be on Raw before Veer!


NOO!!! He cant beat Veer to Raw


----------



## Gn1212

By god, when Vince the state of Cody now.
Neck tattoo, bleach blonde hair and those weird ass tights that come up to his belly.


----------



## thorwold




----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Gn1212 said:


> By god, when Vince the state of Cody now.
> Neck tattoo, bleach blonde hair and those weird ass tights that come up to his belly.


he is gonna see the next 24/7 title contender in that weird neck tattoo he got for some dumbf*ck reason


----------



## DUD

Gn1212 said:


> By god, when Vince the state of Cody now.
> Neck tattoo, bleach blonde hair and those weird ass tights that come up to his belly.


Wait when he sees Jericho.


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> If this is a work do the dirt sheets look worst if they
> 
> believed in the work
> 
> or
> 
> Played along with the work


If it is a work, then WWE looks the worst. There are multiple reports that Cody is in discussions with WWE. So they at least think the have a chance to get him. If Cody shows up at Revolution or sometime after, then WWE got played.


----------



## Geeee

I could see Mark Henry taking over Brandi's role as CBO. He was the one who pushed for the community outreach program and has overall been doing good work in this capacity


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Cody becoming public enemy number 1 is glorious.

Welcome Brandi and Cody to the WWE Universe.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

One of the few guys in the company who understood the value of storytelling in wrestling rather than just getting to the next high spot.


----------



## shandcraig

Prized Fighter said:


> If it is a work, then WWE looks the worst. There are multiple reports that Cody is in discussions with WWE. So they at least think the have a chance to get him. If Cody shows up at Revolution or sometime after, then WWE got played.



how did wwe get played ? if hes not going to wwe than wwe dont care, simple as that.


----------



## Gn1212

thatonewwefanguy said:


> he is gonna see the next 24/7 title contender in that weird neck tattoo he got for some dumbf*ck reason


"You might want to have that checked pal, could be skin cancer".


----------



## AthleticGirth

Health permitting you can just imagine the talking segments between Tripps and the Codester.

_"You know Cody, you still wanna blame me for all your failings and all those times you didn't take your opportunities but the truth of the matter is, and everyone in the dubaydubyaE Universe knows this, just like your dad you only ever wanted to be a big fish in a small piss-ant pond"_

Crowd goes wild, camera cuts to an enraged Cody and Brandi. His nostrils flaring, her bosom heaving.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Gn1212 said:


> "You might want to have that checked pal, could be skin cancer".


i read that in vinces voice and it is absolutely amazing LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> If it is a work, then WWE looks the worst. There are multiple reports that Cody is in discussions with WWE. So they at least think the have a chance to get him. If Cody shows up at Revolution or sometime after, then WWE got played.


Solid point


----------



## Gn1212

Prized Fighter said:


> If it is a work, then WWE looks the worst. There are multiple reports that Cody is in discussions with WWE. So they at least think the have a chance to get him. If Cody shows up at Revolution or sometime after, then WWE got played.


Not really. I think WWE would love to steal him for AEW to piss them off but if they don't they'll continue with their schtick.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Only if he murders the entire ringside camera crew and half of the announcers. 😆
> 
> So where does this leave Dustin?


He said he's staying.


----------



## shandcraig

Cody and Brandi are like a bad soap opera


----------



## validreasoning

shandcraig said:


> dusty was not even a wwe guy,He hardly ever had a career with wwe. Dont see why Cody would think anything else of himself with wwe too. I mean ya Dusty after he retired had a good spot helping wrestlers behind the scenes, That is different though. Plus Cody wants to retire in like 3 or 4 years, Who is he better off being creative with ? aew or wwe. I dont buy any of this at all. I do know his ego is big though so he would pull anything really.


Cody is a WWE guy through and through though. He was trained by WWE, made his debut on national TV in WWE.


Dickhead1990 said:


> I bet that if he does sign with WWE, the nancies will suddenly call him the best thing in wrestling, after spending years crying about him in AEW.
> 
> Should he go back? Let's just say that I don't expect a sustained push on his horizon in WWE.


The vast majority of negativity towards Cody has come from hardcore AEW fans though.

He has been heavily booed at AEW shows..


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

shandcraig said:


> Cody and Brandi are like a bad soap opera


like wwe?


----------



## shandcraig

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> He said he's staying.



his tweet also seemed fake. I like this place? trying to push a narrative that cody does not


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

becauseimafingcaveman said:


> One of the few guys in the company who understood the value of storytelling in wrestling rather than just getting to the next high spot.


I don't like the guy but I agree. Tony Khan has booked more comedy, acrobat shit and zero story telling on his show than anything else, which falls in line with Omega/Bucks style and less of Codys serious style. Shows that the so called rumors about tension between the treehouse club EVPs and Cody as EVP may have been completely true. Granted Cody only cares about booking himself to look strong and serious, but comedy and acrobat stuff isnt his thing.


----------



## shandcraig

thatonewwefanguy said:


> like wwe?



yes


----------



## DRose1994

It’s obviously not a work. Spreading disinformation, posting fake goodbyes, having TK and other wrestlers confirm it and etc., isn’t how you work an angle. That would be a low level love that would see fans everywhere lose faith in them and never trust them again whenever they announce anything. Again. Very obviously isn’t a work.

that being said, it is disappointing. He felt like a big deal every time he was on TV. They’re definitely losing something pretty significant, whether you loved him or hated him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Maybe, but maybe it is an indication of Shad tightening the purse strings a little bit.


dude, c’mon

that purse has no strings


----------



## shandcraig

DRose1994 said:


> It’s obviously not a work. Spreading disinformation, posting fake goodbyes, having TK and other wrestlers confirm it and etc., isn’t how you work an angle. That would be a low level love that would see fans everywhere lose faith in them and never trust them again whenever they announce anything. Again. Very obviously isn’t a work.
> 
> that being said, it is disappointing. He felt like a big deal every time he was on TV. They’re definitely losing something pretty significant, whether you loved him or hated him.



you could be the biggest fucking loser and feel like a big deal in aew if you got to book yourself like HHH. Doesn't mean that person is one


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Brock has finally found the man willing to take the step up and figure out how to become ‘over’

Based Cody is best Cody


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> It's going to be a fun few months figuring out what he's going to do.


I expect we will know his decision pretty quickly.



shandcraig said:


> how did wwe get played ? if hes not going to wwe than wwe dont care, simple as that.


They absolutely do care enough to make him a contract offer or at least have contract discussions. If Cody is/was using a WWE contract discussion to further a storyline within AEW, then that is WWE getting played. Now, I don't think that this is a work, but if it was, then yes, WWE is getting played very well. Just like the rest of us would be.

This also isn't one site reporting this. Sapp, Meltzer, Alvarez, Zarian, even TMZ have all caught the same story. So there is at least enough smoke to run the story.


----------



## just_one

i hope to god im wrong but losing cody might be the beginning of the end for AEW. its very strange that one of the founders of the company is leaving to say the least...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cody could show up on Smackdown next week 😬

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493640467505889280*


----------



## validreasoning

ShadowCounter said:


> Then Cody's a dumbass. He's in on the ground floor of a company


He has clearly lost most if not all his power in AEW. Same with Omega and Bucks. Its obvious Tony Khan has full control over every aspect of booking now and that's not what guys like Cody, Omega and the Bucks signed up for.



> about to make bank in tv rights next year and he leaves over that? Complete fool if true.


Which means what?

AEW will only get a much bigger deal if multiple networks and platforms are bidding on it. I personally don't see huge rise because like TNA their programming is a little off putting for advertisers. Sponsors and advertisers view 'pro wrestling' for children or at least wholesome family entertainment. WWE have been hit on the knuckles many times past 15 years by sponsors and advertisers remember and took decades to establish strong relationships with those groups. 

AEW will probably get around a 50% rise but $200-300m a year like some AEW hardcores think simply isn't happening.


----------



## shandcraig

just_one said:


> i hope to god im wrong but losing cody might be the beginning of the end for AEW. its very strange that one of the founders of the company is leaving to say the least...



how would anyone be surprised, These EVPS except for Kenny are all self-righteous ego maniacs that think they are better than all the eras before them. Bucks cant even handle fans simply asking them to sell a fucking move. Bitches dont get their way they run


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cody could show up on Smackdown next week 😬
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493640467505889280*


if he’s going, he’s not missing the Saudi paycheck (edit, or is smackdown taped this friday?)


----------



## Ger

If people here are thinking, that WWE starts making offers today because of a few twitter messages: ROFL



FrankieDs316 said:


> Chris Jericho’s contract is up there year too. Just saying


Jericho works for the money and he is about himself. He had no problems taking the Saudi-money, right before jumping to AEW.



Lurker V2.0 said:


> AEW (as a young company) can not afford a hit to their credibility by working the audience like this. If this is a work no one will ever believe their wrestlers or Tony again.


For the wrestlers it would be no problem, but for Tony it would. Ruining your credibility for fun as business man is pretty stupid, but hey, he already is working on that since a while.



shandcraig said:


> ummm reality check, no one believes Tony or most wrestlers already. Have you ever listed to his bullshit interviews ?


Tony and wrestlers are a different thing. He can stand at the side, when they make a work, but he should not be involved, like signing goodbye messages.



ForceOfNature said:


> If it's not a work..
> 
> Vince is going to eventually bury the SHIT out of him.
> 
> He ain't getting away with all those shots he took or the whole dramatic 'hammering the throne' that was meant to represent HHH/WWE a few years back.
> 
> Should be amusing all the same, whatever happens.
> 
> Loyalty really doesn't exist in the wrestling business. Fickle performers and fickle fans.


Sorry, but you are wrong here. I read such revenge fantasies on WF pretty often, but over the years Vince in most cases swallowed his pride and worked again with people, who really played bad with him in past. IF WWE would hire Cory, they could make some nice storylines, which people care about. So burying him would be stupid and therefore that won't happen, at least not in the beginning. But that are very hypothetical scenarious anyway.


----------



## Prosper

WTF. Was not expecting to see this when I opened up WF today. If Cody is in fact dipping then this is a HUGE loss. He was a flag bearer from the jump. I'm holding out hope that it's a work, but it's looking like he may actually be done.

I doubt he goes back to WWE honestly. He'll probably just focus on his Hollywood stuff. That sucks though I fucks with Cody. Going back to WWE would be a terrible move, they're gonna make an example out of him on day one and if he thinks he's gonna go back there and NOT get buried then he's a fuckin idiot.


----------



## omaroo

If this is legit and not a work then losing cody whether people hate him or not will be a massive blow and could really affect AEW with other big stars leaving down the line.


----------



## Rankles75

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cody could show up on Smackdown next week 😬
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493640467505889280*


Cody seeing out the rest of his wrestling days on Smackdown before becoming an authority figure could be a possibility, though I’ll still only believe he’s coming back to WWE when I see it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cody could show up on Smackdown next week
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493640467505889280*


He could show up on tonight’s NXT show. I mean one of the matches is the Dusty Classic tournament and you know he wants to be part of that(by announcing the winner, congratulating the winner and giving them the trophy)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gn1212

This could end up being the making of Tony Khan as a wrestling promoter. 
Not matching ridiculous paydays for wrestlers and stripping away all power from people that AEW outgrew shows he isn't as soft as we thought.
I wonder on what terms the Bucks agreed to re-sign on.


----------



## shandcraig

if he went to wwe we would see wwe marks jerk themselves off saying how could he is and then months later they will forget.


----------



## Gn1212

Bit insane how the match Punk left WWE for is the match Cody dreamed of.


----------



## DUD

shandcraig said:


> if he went to wwe we would see wwe marks jerk themselves off saying how could he is and then months later they will forget.


To be fair, most AEW fans do this but in three weeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if he’s going, he’s not missing the Saudi paycheck (edit, or is smackdown taped this friday?)


*SD is taped this Friday.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> dude, c’mon
> 
> that purse has no strings


I never said it did. Just that it's "possible"

It should be noted that even Meltzer who is many people's go to for news has alleged that AEW is "sticking to a budget". 

Not to mention that from a business perspective it is something they definitely should be doing. You can't just write everyone a blank cheque.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

AEW fans are pretty markish in this thread. No, this isn't a work. This is being reported by LEGIT sports news outlets. It's always about the money. Always. AEW wouldn't pay Cody what he thinks he is worth and Vince WILL. Not a huge WWE fan but I do like Cody. I hope he finds his hapiness in WWE with his new big check.


----------



## shandcraig

Forum Dud said:


> To be fair, most AEW fans do this but in three weeks.



yeah every fucking wwe guy that comes in. Thankfully I never do that. Just you wait, Lee will be just another guy forgotten in the coming months or year.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

shandcraig said:


> his tweet also seemed fake. I like this place? trying to push a narrative that cody does not


Or he just likes where he's at in AEW? I dunno I wasn't reading anything deeper in that tweet myself.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Huge loss for them, wish he would stay cause nowhere else is going to give him the TV time that he had in AEW.


----------



## shandcraig

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> AEW fans are pretty markish in this thread. No, this isn't a work. This is being reported by LEGIT sports news outlets. It's always about the money. Always. AEW wouldn't pay Cody what he thinks he is worth and Vince WILL. Not a huge WWE fan but I do like Cody. I hope he finds his hapiness in WWE with his new big check.



no one should pay cody what he thinks hes worth


----------



## TheDraw

I'd pay a lot of money to watch neck tattoo get fed to Lesnar and then watch him get relegated back to a comedy gimmick. After parading around like Superman for so long this would be the ultimate reality check.

Have him come on to the WWE. Then squash him just like the old days and pretend like you're unaware of his past history and gimmick inside AEW. Book him like a scrub coming off of the Indy circuit just like Vince used to do to ECW and WCW wrestlers who came over to the WWF.

Oh and btw, anything AEW related that involves Meltzer I would question. He has his hands far in Khan's pockets and already played a part in an AEW storyline in the past regardless of how small it was.

If he's involved in this he's literally getting paid for fake news that he's helping create. Just sayin.


----------



## Zapato

This is where things start to get interesting for me. How does Tony handle losing a big name. We see how Vince handles it. Unless you royally pee him off, or discredit yourself that door is always open when there’s money to be made. Even those that have, have gone back.

Will this agitate others to move? What becomes of the Nightmare Factory? Though there’s no way Vince will want QT Marshall. Just really intrigues me how Kahn handles this all, as someone said earlier this is potentially the making and breaking of him.


----------



## shandcraig

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Or he just likes where he's at in AEW? I dunno I wasn't reading anything deeper in that tweet myself.



of course he does, Just saying he could also be playing along. Maybe not.Why would he have to mention hes happy with aew ? unless hes suggesting cody is not


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Gn1212 said:


> This could end up being the making of Tony Khan as a wrestling promoter.
> Not matching ridiculous paydays for wrestlers and stripping away all power from people that AEW outgrew shows he isn't as soft as we thought.
> I wonder on what terms the Bucks agreed to re-sign on.


the bucks was an auto-roll over of 2 years. Only TK could break it, they couldn’t

Kenny signed the same

Cody never did


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if he’s going, he’s not missing the Saudi paycheck (edit, or is smackdown taped this friday?)


If he were to sign with WWE before Friday it's not hard to tape a vignette or something and put it into a taped show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I never said it did. Just that it's "possible"
> 
> It should be noted that even Meltzer who is many people's go to for news has alleged that AEW is "sticking to a budget".
> 
> Not to mention that from a business perspective it is something they definitely should be doing. You can't just write everyone a blank cheque.


course - but that is the CEO doing CEO shit

to everybodies knowledge, there hasn‘t been more investment in AEW since the last 100m from Shad

so this is just TK not willing to shell out - not ‘daddy pulling purse strings’


----------



## AthleticGirth

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> AEW fans are pretty markish in this thread. No, this isn't a work. This is being reported by LEGIT sports news outlets. It's always about the money. Always. AEW wouldn't pay Cody what he thinks he is worth and Vince WILL. Not a huge WWE fan but I do like Cody. I hope he finds his hapiness in WWE with his new big check.


If Cody was just motivated by money I'm not sure he'd have left WWE in the first place. 

If he does go back to WWE I think the sense of having unfinished business will drive him just as much as the money.


----------



## shandcraig

Anyways i couldnt care less if hes going or staying, AEW has a lot more problems to worry about than 1 wrestler coming or staying.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Brandi Rhodes has also been removed off the AEW Roster on their website.


----------



## Geeee

shandcraig said:


> if he went to wwe we would see wwe marks jerk themselves off saying how could he is and then months later they will forget.


In this case, WWE marks are right. Cody is one of the guys who demands attention and treats wrestling as a theatrical medium. The only way he would cool off would be due to creative dropping the ball


----------



## DUD

It will be interesting to monitor @LifeInCattleClass posts from here on in given he's blatantly Brandi Rhodes' burner account.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

shandcraig said:


> of course he does, Just saying he could also be playing along. Maybe not.Why would he have to mention hes happy with aew ? unless hes suggesting cody is not


Because fans were asking whether he was leaving and he wanted to allay their concern? Saying he's happy in AEW doesn't automatically mean he's implying Cody isn't. 

From the reports coming out it was a money issue, not that he wasn't happy with the company as a whole.


----------



## 3venflow

I honestly wouldn't care much if Jericho left at this point as while he has value, he's clearly in the end stage of his career and AEW have gotten most of what they can out of him. But with Cody, the monster heel run has been right there and waiting, a phase that could've truly defined his career. I do think he has a shot of headlining in WWE (Reigns vs. Cody, Orton vs. Cody are big feuds) but it's always a bit of a lottery there, as so much is based on VKM's whims and pushed talent can suddenly be on Main Event then released.

I think if this was a truly acrimonious parting, Dustin would surely also ask to leave as the Rhodes are a close knit family. QT is also employed due to Cody and their co-ownership of the Nightmare Factory (maybe TK can invest some money in AEW's own state-of-the-art training facility with guys like Billy Gunn, Steven Regal and Samoa Joe involved?).

Cody's departure won't hurt as much as it would have a year or so ago for obvious reasons, those being the big signings and development of younger talents. The brand has basically surpassed any reliance on one performer at this point. But it still feels kind of sad that Cody is leaving the project he was basically poster boy of.

My biggest disappointment with Cody is how he's inexplicably been separated from most of the biggest acts since losing to Jericho. Moxley, Kenny, Danielson, Hangman, Punk... none of them worked programs with Cody. A true mystery.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> Huge loss for them, wish he would stay cause nowhere else is going to give him the TV time that he had in AEW.


what are you talking about? He’ll get way more tv time in WWE

hell, he’ll be on his 10th rematch in 3 weeks


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Forum Dud said:


> It will be interesting to monitor @LifeInCattleClass posts from here on in given he's blatantly Brandi Rhodes' burner account.


imma bad bish offa block y’hear


----------



## I eat mangos

Fuck me. His utter refusal to do what the fans want is utterly overwhelming.


----------



## I am Groot

He's not gonna get me to watch WWE if he signs, good for him if he gets what he wants from them. He's just another guy


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> what are you talking about? He’ll get way more tv time in WWE
> 
> hell, he’ll be on his 10th rematch in 3 weeks


I wish, but I'm not so sure, look how they treated him last time with the shitty Stardust gimmick. His stock has definitely risen since then, but if they see him as too much of an AEW guy now, they'll bury him I'm thinking


----------



## Razgriz

Cody's main beef was with HHH. 

He also left because he knew he couldn't rise his stock dicking around in WWE. 
His elevation of AEW was totally a job interview for the WWE. 

Proof that he could help fill a sold out show. And that he was substantial behind it. 

We've seen over and over that WWE is okay with burying the Hatchet. If it means that they'll make money in the process. 

"Youll be back, they always come back" 

As far as Cody trashing WWE, it's like when one of your kids throws a temper tantrum. Just acting out.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Somebody probably mentioned it already, but....

"He commented on the fans reactions to him and noted, "I have no complaints, I am thankful to the fans that cheer me and I am thankful to the fans that boo me because both sets of fans are getting ready to go on a ride that’s just bizarre and it’s not the path that you think." He added, "We’re not doing what’s been done before."


----------



## Prosper

Cody has 5 big matches in WWE.

Cody vs Reigns
Cody vs Orton
Cody vs McIntyre
Cody vs Lesnar 
Cody vs AJ Styles

If he goes to WWE and this is the plan, then I won't complain. But the reality is we only get Cody vs Roman with Cody taking the L.


----------



## DUD

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493643471193882629
David Bixenspan turning on Cody already 😂


----------



## just_one

this is the same cody that about 2 months ago i think was saying AEW was competition and no longer an alternative.

this is all so very strange....as an aew fan im truly sad


----------



## december_blue

RapShepard said:


> I'm just pondering which explanation for their role would look worst if it's a work.
> 
> "We were playing along" is pretty deceitful
> 
> But admitting you got worked and did dozens of articles and podcasts about it is sad too


Either way, I think they'll just try to get around it by telling us more about the new all-time low in WWE morale.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> course - but that is the CEO doing CEO shit
> 
> to everybodies knowledge, there hasn‘t been more investment in AEW since the last 100m from Shad
> 
> so this is just TK not willing to shell out - not ‘daddy pulling purse strings’


Shad funds the company, he hasn't put more money into it in a while which in turn restricts the amount of money that AEW has to spend. That's a literally what "tightening the purse strings" means and you provided the example yourself.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Seth Grimes said:


> I wish, but I'm not so sure, look how they treated him last time with the shitty Stardust gimmick. His stock has definitely risen since then, but if they see him as too much of an AEW guy now, they'll bury him I'm thinking


nah - he’ll ride mega high for 6 months

thereafter the fuckery will start


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Shad funds the company, he hasn't put more money into it in a while which in turn restricts the amount of money that AEW has to spend. That's a literally what "tightening the purse strings" means and you provided the example yourself.


but that is TK tightening the purse strings - not his investor

his investor already gave all the money he was gonna give

an important distinction


----------



## Seth Grimes

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nah - he’ll ride mega high for 6 months
> 
> thereafter the fuckery will start


I would love to see it tbh. I've hated seeing him be in the mid card whilst Kenny Omega has half of his talent, and was winning everything. But I'd rather watch him in the mid card than be a jobber in WWE. Hopefully you are right and they will give him a nice push.


----------



## Geert Wilders

holy SHET 😱


----------



## Notorious THB

Cody left WWE because of creative differences, goes on to help start a whole other wrestling company that is beating WWE in the key demos, trashes the WWE, smashes the golden throne, but then possibly goes back to the WWE over money. I really don't think it could be because he thinks he could have more creative control in WWE and because he thinks they put on a better product than the company he helped build. Juts bizarre to me that he would go back to WWE and I think it makes him look really bad. And also pissed because heel Cody could have been great for AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Forum Dud said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493643471193882629
> David Bixenspan turning on Cody already 😂


What a moron - i’ve long since blocked him


----------



## Geert Wilders

I eat mangos said:


> Fuck me. His utter refusal to do what the fans want is utterly overwhelming.


What will be funny is when he debuts as heel in WWE.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Geert Wilders said:


> What will be funny is when he debuts as heel in WWE.


long LONG term storytelling


----------



## Prosper

Notorious THB said:


> Cody left WWE because of creative differences, goes on to help start a whole other wrestling company that is beating WWE in the key demos, trashes the WWE, smashes the golden throne, but then possibly goes back to the WWE over money. I really don't think it could be because he thinks he could have more creative control in WWE and because he thinks they put on a better product than the company he helped build. Juts bizarre to me that he would go back to WWE and I think it makes him look really bad. And also pissed because heel Cody could have been great for AEW.


Everything he wanted in WWE he had in AEW. By going back he's in the same position he was in back when he was Stardust after the Roman feud with no creative freedom, no freedom to cut fire promos, and no freedom to work matches the way he wants. It really is bizarre. Its highly doubtful that he goes back just for the money, and if he does, then Vince is throwing a truckload at him. Its crazy because I thought he burned that bridge. I guess we'll find out later this week. They're gonna need a big name for him at WrestleMania if they work something out. With Lesnar and Roman tied up, they'd probably go with Rollins or AJ.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

@The Legit Lioness - i found your burner acc brother 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493611082086236169


----------



## Piers

I would have never expected this in a million years.


----------



## Seth Grimes

Notorious THB said:


> Cody left WWE because of creative differences, goes on to help start a whole other wrestling company that is beating WWE in the key demos, trashes the WWE, smashes the golden throne, but then possibly goes back to the WWE over money. I really don't think it could be because he thinks he could have more creative control in WWE and because he thinks they put on a better product than the company he helped build. Juts bizarre to me that he would go back to WWE and I think it makes him look really bad. And also pissed because heel Cody could have been great for AEW.


If by creative differences you mean they didn't rate him, then yeah. It's unlikely he wanted to do any of that, he'd probably have been way happier if they simply booked him stronger than some throwaway Stardust gimmick. The incentivisation here is that he can finally get back to where he never wanted to leave in the first place. All makes sense tbh


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but that is TK tightening the purse strings - not his investor
> 
> his investor already gave all the money he was gonna give
> 
> an important distinction


A distinction without a difference really. Tony isn't funding it so he's beholden to the investment from his father. If he's invested all he is going to invest Tony out of necessity would have to decide to stick to a budget. 

Of course it appears that Tony is making that call on his own but in a sense his hand is clearly being forced because no more investment has come in.


----------



## CovidFan

To the people who think this is a work: to what end is this angle working? In kayfabe, he's not in some power struggle over the company and he's not threatened to leave or had someone even want him to leave. They're doing because I guess it's a swerve and a redebut for literally no reason?

I doubt he goes to the 'E. He's probably going to try his hand at the Holllywood thing.


----------



## Swindle

Cody, for me, was the most interesting aspect of AEW. And he never gave them that heel run. I definitely think he had more value to give, but if it's about money, I won't ever blame anyone for maxing out their earning ability as an entertainer.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22

Clearly it's not a work. The only people who were saying that were a few hardcore AEW fans who were hoping and wishing it was a work. In ring product I'm not sure AEW loses all that much. Cody hadn't worked the main event in a while. It is a shame he won't work with Mox, CM Punk, DB, etc.


----------



## Notorious THB

Seth Grimes said:


> If by creative differences you mean they didn't rate him, then yeah. It's unlikely he wanted to do any of that, he'd probably have been way happier if they simply booked him stronger than some throwaway Stardust gimmick. The incentivisation here is that he can finally get back to where he never wanted to leave in the first place. All makes sense tbh


I don't know. I think it's different because he helped create AEW. It's not like another wrestler leaving one promotion for another. It's one of the founding fathers of AEW leaving to go back to the place he detested and isn't any different than when he left. Just weird unless he's going to get paid more to be in a place he doesn't really like, but that's what makes it look bad in my opinion.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @The Legit Lioness - i found your burner acc brother
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493611082086236169


*The same energy is kept:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493625452874899466*


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I think Cody comes back to WWE like McIntyre and Lashley did. Vastly improved from his first run and made major waves outside of WWE upon being released.

Interesting that Nick Khan's boy Ariel Helwani is reporting Cody to WWE. I wonder if they're fast tracking him to WM or they hold off until the RAW after.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> A distinction without a difference really. Tony isn't funding it so he's beholden to the investment from his father. If he's invested all he is going to invest Tony out of necessity would have to decide to stick to a budget.
> 
> Of course it appears that Tony is making that call on his own but in a sense his hand is clearly being forced because no more investment has come in.


that is a bold leap of logic to make

sometimes you rate something a certain $$$ and you won‘t buy it no matter how much money is in your bank

if the ‘money was running out’ or they were in any sort of dire straights of not being able to afford Cody - there would have been a LOT more apparent signs earlier than this

like a lot a lot

this is just a case of TK not agreeing on Cody’s asking price - which is buyer’s perogative.

its like when CM Punk was rumoured the first time and he wanted Brock level money / and TK said ‘no thanks’

i love Cody, but if he wanted Punk / Danielson level money, i can understand Tk going ‘no thanks’


----------



## bdon

PavelGaborik said:


> This whole situation is mind boggling to me.
> 
> I thought he was finally going forward with a heel turn and for the first time in a while I was genuinely intrigued with him.
> 
> I guess he REALLY didn't want to turn heel, which if the case, is moronic beyond words and means this was probably for the best as I had no interest in face Cody Rhodes in 2022.


I hope people realize how selfish he is. He’s leaving to avoid doing the goddamn job. Just like he put in a stipulation that he can’t challenge for the title in order to avoid jobbing to Mox and Kenny.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> For Cody…. I’ll watch 6 wwe shows to give it a chance
> 
> i don’t think i will have to - as i think this is a work
> 
> but… if its not. 6 shows to see where it goes
> 
> ps) eager to see how many people do a u-turn on Cody here. I think it’ll be a few


If he goes WWE, do I win my goddamn bet, and you admit that Cody is more H than you cared to admit?


3venflow said:


> P.S. If true and not a work, I wonder what this means for Dustin, QT and the Nightmare Factory? All are linked to Cody.
> 
> My main doubt about this being a work is he's very out of character and nice, babyface guy in his farewell messages. There's no angst, unless you read into him calling Omega 'Kenneth'.


He has always had issues with Omega and Omega’s stardom compared to his own.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> I hope people realize how selfish he is. He’s leaving to avoid doing the goddamn job. Just like he put in a stipulation that he can’t challenge for the title in order to avoid jobbing to Mox and Kenny.
> 
> If he goes WWE, do I win my goddamn bet, and you admit that Cody is more H than you cared to admit?
> 
> He has always had issues with Omega and Omega’s stardom compared to his own.


long LONG term storytelling

if he leaves, i would have been proven right and he was turning heel on AEW all along 

ps> HHH would never leave for a promotion where he has less power, soooo….


----------



## RiverFenix

What if Cody is going to start a third company? A lot of non-flippy shit wrestlers waiting as free agents...

Could Cody + say Eric Bischoff get a television deal?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is a bold leap of logic to make
> 
> sometimes you rate something a certain $$$ and you won‘t buy it no matter how much money is in your bank
> 
> if the ‘money was running out’ or they were in any sort of dire straights of not being able to afford Cody - there would have been a LOT more apparent signs earlier than this
> 
> like a lot a lot
> 
> this is just a case of TK not agreeing on Cody’s asking price - which is buyer’s perogative.
> 
> its like when CM Punk was rumoured the first time and he wanted Brock level money / and TK said ‘no thanks’
> 
> i love Cody, but if he wanted Punk / Danielson level money, i can understand Tk going ‘no thanks’


I'm not saying that Tony isn't doing it out of good business decisions but sometimes you don't have choice because you don't have the money to throw around. Both can be true. It also show that despite what people have said AEW doesn't have unlimited funds to throw around.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

otbr87 said:


>


Just a testament to the work Cody's put in, the man said "such an insane week of wrestling" and I didn't even notice a lisp. I wish Cody nothing but success in WWE.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RiverFenix said:


> What if Cody is going to start a third company? A lot of non-flippy shit wrestlers waiting as free agents...
> 
> Could Cody + say Eric Bischoff get a television deal?


Who's funding the company?


----------



## Smithy.89

Gn1212 said:


> Well, at this point why not? AEW needs some competition. Perhaps Cody could make WWE a bit more watchable again.
> I guess it shows how packed AEW is when Cody missing isn't a big deal anymore.


Aew is so packed . Everyone gets signed then there’s not enough tv time abd there all in groups or factions


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not saying that Tony isn't doing it out of good business decisions but sometimes you don't have choice because you don't have the money to throw around. Both can be true. It also show that despite what people have said AEW doesn't have unlimited funds to throw around.


i mean, in theory - but there is no proof of their financial standing. So its all speculation

i mean, they can’t be hurting as they just signed a fuckton of big names the last 6 months


----------



## Kishido

Well dunno... He wasn't loved at AEW that much and he won't be a megastar at WWE 

Still a huge loss for AEW but dunno if a big win got WWE


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@LifeInCattleClass Speaking of burner accounts, why are you a cow here and a duck on Twitter?! 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493619966540660744

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346982636602810368*


----------



## FringeDweller

Yesssssss this is great news!!! 

Wish the young bucks, mjf, jungle boy and dozens of others are released or quit too. 

AEW should focus on guys like Punk, Moxley, Bryan, Keith Lee, Hangman Page and become Edgy and adult oriented.


----------



## shandcraig




----------



## somerandomfan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493644661776207875


----------



## CM Dunk05

Everyone talking about Cody leaving and the effect it will have in AEW are missing the bigger picture. How the fuck are they going to replace Brandi - the chief branding officer! Huge loss


----------



## shandcraig

FringeDweller said:


> Yesssssss this is great news!!!
> 
> Wish the young bucks, mjf, jungle boy and dozens of others are released or quit too.
> 
> AEW should focus on guys like Punk, Moxley, Bryan, Keith Lee, Hangman Page and become Edgy and adult oriented.


MJF is not adult ordinated ? lol


----------



## shandcraig

CM Dunk05 said:


> Everyone talking about Cody leaving and the effect it will have in AEW are missing the bigger picture. How the fuck are they going to replace Brandi - the chief branding officer! Huge loss



huge loss, with out hearing sensory rooms aew is doomed


----------



## AthleticGirth

bdon said:


> He has always had issues with Omega and Omega’s stardom compared to his own.


I've got to admit I am really intrigued by this falling out how it's affected AEW backstage. With AEW wrestlers leaving now we should start getting the scoop in interviews soon.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493644661776207875


If I can be serious for a minute.


----------



## bdon

RapShepard said:


> If this is legit, hearing what makes an EVP leave 3 years in from a seemingly thriving and positive environment is going to be interesting.


When it is the one with the biggest goddamn ego who refuses to do the job to bigger stars or turning heel to work with their youthful champion, then it merely says what I have fucking told these goddamn people about Cody Garrett Runnels.


----------



## Notorious THB

FringeDweller said:


> Yesssssss this is great news!!!
> 
> Wish the young bucks, mjf, jungle boy and dozens of others are released or quit too.
> 
> AEW should focus on guys like Punk, Moxley, Bryan, Keith Lee, Hangman Page and become Edgy and adult oriented.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Gotta say I did not see this coming at all. Shocked as hell honestly.


----------



## 3venflow

Too Fast Too Fuego end with a perfect 4-0 record. Iconic.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, in theory - but there is no proof of their financial standing. So its all speculation
> 
> i mean, they can’t be hurting as they just signed a fuckton of big names the last 6 months


I never said they were hurting but let's be honest signing all those talents would also contribute to having to stick to a budget.

I'm not saying that Cody is worth "CM Punk money" whatever that may be but I'm willing to bet it was more than Cody was making. So it's likely he overvalued himself. These things happen.


----------



## fabi1982

Love to see the reaction at WM when Cody appears, maybe costing Orton. Good that he is gone from AEW he was never to be accepted as one of the „cool kids“.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin

Lots of people hating on Cody and Jericho seem to be apparently so thrilled at the possibility of a return

typical… lol


----------



## Seth Grimes

Notorious THB said:


> I don't know. I think it's different because he helped create AEW. It's not like another wrestler leaving one promotion for another. It's one of the founding fathers of AEW leaving to go back to the place he detested and isn't any different than when he left. Just weird unless he's going to get paid more to be in a place he doesn't really like, but that's what makes it look bad in my opinion.


Yeah I agree with that, I just disagree with you thinking that he's going back to a place he detests. I'm saying he probably never wanted to leave, but felt he had to because they didn't see him as good enough to ever be a top guy, or even a respectable mid carder at that point. So it makes sense from his perspective to want to go back. Maybe he'd have stayed in AEW if he was further up the card, and the fans didn't keep shitting on him


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@LifeInCattleClass Speaking of burner accounts, why are you a cow here and a duck on Twitter?!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493619966540660744
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346982636602810368*


pajuiken is my actual username normally (it means a baby chick in pajamas, which is what i am in my heart ;P ) 

that or Doomsayer - LICC was at the time because of a travel blog

i wish i could change it


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

From Fightful Select



> In an update on the Cody and Brandi Rhodes AEW departure, the locker room began talking last Wednesday, when neither were seen in Atlantic City for AEW Dynamite. Leading up to that, many talent that we spoke to were suspicious that Cody Rhodes' entire contract situation had been a work, with a lot of question marks regarding the legitimacy. However, they came to realize that the situation was real. It became clear to a few by Friday that a deal likely wouldn't be reached.
> 
> We've heard from AEW sources that some had reached out to Cody over the weekend, but the situation was downplayed, and he even said that word of him leaving was conjecture, and he was simply negotiating. Those that had spoken to him say that he claimed he loved working with AEW and Tony Khan. There are several production employees in AEW who were partial to working with Cody Rhodes, as he went to bat for them within the company.
> 
> Despite reports to the contrary, Fightful never gained a confirmation that Rhodes to the Top would be returning for a second season, despite asking WarnerMedia, AEW and TNT numerous times. Those we spoke to in AEW have not seen any filming for the program taking place of late. There are hopes that other wrestlers can be featured on reality programs, with Darby Allin being filmed of late.
> 
> We've not yet heard of any non-compete attached to an EVP separation, but Cody's deal expired at the end of December. Rhodes' team has spoken with WWE, who were aware that the AEW departure announcement would be coming at 10 AM.
> 
> View on Patreon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pajuiken is my actual username normally (it means a baby chick in pajamas, which is what i am in my heart ;P )
> 
> that or Doomsayer - LICC was at the time because of a travel blog
> 
> i wish i could change it


* You actually can with the premium membership here. There's a VIP lounge for that.*


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

What I find entertaining about this story is that this thread among mostly AEW fans is "running wild" and a thread about it in the WWE section is dead as fuck. I mean there are three Cody threads in Gen. WWE with less than 50 posts combined.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Legit Lioness said:


> * You actually can with the premium membership here. There's a VIP lounge for that.*


lol, i ain’t paying money for no freakin rasslin forum 

i have my ‘good guy’ limits


----------



## Erik.

RiverFenix said:


> What if Cody is going to start a third company? A lot of non-flippy shit wrestlers waiting as free agents...
> 
> Could Cody + say Eric Bischoff get a television deal?


Surprised someone hasn't suggested something crazy like Shane McMahon and Cody Rhodes buying ROH.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

AEW will be dead in a few years. Tony and the elite are jokes and cant run a company.


----------



## validreasoning

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i mean, in theory - but there is no proof of their financial standing. So its all speculation
> 
> i mean, they can’t be hurting as they just signed a fuckton of big names the last 6 months


Tony Khan said publicly that they would be cutting back spending in 2022. The fact they didn't even offer Owens or Zayn contracts is another sign. They seemed nailed on to join AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

validreasoning said:


> Tony Khan said publicly that they would be cutting back spending in 2022. The fact they didn't even offer Owens or Zayn contracts is another sign. They seemed nailed on to join AEW.


yeah, but refusing to overspend is hardly indicative of any issues

sometimes quite the opposite


----------



## validreasoning

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah, but refusing to overspend is hardly indicative of any issues
> 
> sometimes quite the opposite


Why now though? 

AEW have been spending like there is no tomorrow since January 2019. Why suddenly cut back when business is up, tv viewership is very good etc etc


----------



## 3venflow

In other news, Lio Rush also left AEW today with his six-month contract expiring.

In some ways, losing talent could have a silver lining for AEW. This roster bloat has shown signs of leading to lack of focus and not maximizing what they have. Their roster was vastly inferior in 2019, but there was a greater sense of focus on what they did have, I thought. However, Cody is not really one of those they need to be losing.


----------



## fabi1982

Interesting to see what this does to the morale of AEW and its wrestlers. I think none of the people actually thought he will leave. And what will happen with the Cody school?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

validreasoning said:


> Why now though?
> 
> AEW have been spending like there is no tomorrow since January 2019. Why suddenly cut back when business is up, tv viewership is very good etc etc


what do you mean ‘cutting back’

Refusing to pay kevin owens and cody rhodes 5m a pop is not ‘cutting back’

that is just sound business sense


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Interesting to see what this does to the morale of AEW and its wrestlers. I think none of the people actually thought he will leave. And what will happen with the Cody school?


guess QT takes it over completely?


----------



## Prized Fighter

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guess QT takes it over completely?


Personally, I am looking forward to seeing the words "QT Marshall, WWE producer" before the year is up.


----------



## Notorious THB

3venflow said:


> In other news, Lio Rush also left AEW today with his six-month contract expiring.
> 
> In some ways, losing talent could have a silver lining for AEW. This roster bloat has shown signs of leading to lack of focus and not maximizing what they have. Their roster was vastly inferior in 2019, but there was a greater sense of focus on what they did have, I thought. However, Cody is not really one of those they need to be losing.


I agree that the roster has started to become bloated. I understand taking in some bigger names, but you don't need 100 people on the payroll for talent. More than 50 might even be too much. But I didn't think Cody would be one to leave ever since he was the main guy who started the whole company with Kahn.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> guess QT takes it over completely?


Does he have the money to buy Cody out? Not sure what such a school is worth, but pretty sure Cody wont give it away for free


----------



## Peerless

So he leaves without working any main event program since Jericho. What a waste.


----------



## Erik.

Even if it isn't a work and he has actually left - there is absolutely NO chance he goes to the WWE.

Zero chance.

WWE are petty enough they would spend a high amount to secure him just to bury him, we're talking about tarnishing an AEW founder here. 

If Cody's ego is that large and he is stupid enough to sign then he will deserve it.


----------



## 45banshee

It's a work brother..maybe not. Idk..


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Does he have the money to buy Cody out? Not sure what such a school is worth, but pretty sure Cody wont give it away for free


lol, i dunno actually

ultimately… who cares about fricken QTs school


----------



## fabi1982

Erik. said:


> Even if it isn't a work and he has actually left - there is absolutely NO chance he goes to the WWE.
> 
> Zero chance.
> 
> WWE are petty enough they would spend a high amount to secure him just to bury him, we're talking about tarnishing an AEW founder here.
> 
> If Cody's ego is that large and he is stupid enough to sign then he will deserve it.


I can see WWE being clever enough to keep him happy so they can get.other people from AEW, because I think Cody had a big influence especially for the gets in the first year or two? I can see a MJF leaving much easier to a company where Cody has some kind of „say“/is happy than to a company where there is no Cody.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> I can see WWE being clever enough to keep him happy so they can get.other people from AEW, because I think Cody had a big influence especially for the gets in the first year or two? I can see a MJF leaving much easier to a company where Cody has some kind of „say“/is happy than to a company where there is no Cody.


6 great months / 1 and a half years of 24/7 BS is my prediction


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, i dunno actually
> 
> ultimately… who cares about fricken QTs school


Arent there some good prespects not signed to AEW yet? i dont follow this but this was my general thought?!


----------



## ShadowCounter

fabi1982 said:


> Interesting to see what this does to the morale of AEW and its wrestlers. I think none of the people actually thought he will leave. And what will happen with the Cody school?


Absolutely nothing. People are losing their minds over this. Even if Cody goes to WWE, it is still run by Vince. They still have the same lame ass creative. Cody isn't getting any kind of creative control. He won't be pitching his own ideas and having them come to pass. Hell, he won't even be able to see Vince to do so. Vince is notoriously hard to see and talk with one on one. He will have his match quality cut in half as his moveset gets limited immediately. At best he gets a few months on top and he's back in the mid-card after Summerslam. Hell, he's even gonna lose his 2 tv shows over this. No way they keep him on Turner channels promoting WWE. All outside projects are over. As for Hollywood, WWE will most likely save those offers for someone else. This is a cash grab. One last big payday before he retires, as he wants to do at 40. Bad move though. He could have been set with AEW backstage forever. He's gonna lose that EVP cred even if he comes back in a few years.


----------



## fabi1982

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 6 great months / 1 and a half years of 24/7 BS is my prediction


Lets see I guess, at the end it can be a huge work…but I think WWE sees Cody as some kind of gateway to AEW talent


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

fabi1982 said:


> Arent there some good prespects not signed to AEW yet? i dont follow this but this was my general thought?!


i don’t know actually

all i know is, that dude who was arguing with me 3 days ago that ‘the nightmare school is aew’s official developmental’ can now go sit and spin


----------



## Geeee

somerandomfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493644661776207875


Cody signing with Impact Wrestling confirmed



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don’t know actually
> 
> all i know is, that dude who was arguing with me 3 days ago that ‘the nightmare school is aew’s official developmental’ can now go sit and spin


At the end of the day, QT Marshall is Cody's friend and Dustin is Cody's brother, but they are their own people and they don't have to go where Cody goes, especially if they are happy in AEW and Tony Khan is happy with their work.

On the other hand, Jay Lethal has a wrestling school and if Tony is committed to having access to a training facility being run by someone who also does work on TV, Jay is gonna do much better work on TV


----------



## Notorious THB

ShadowCounter said:


> Absolutely nothing. People are losing their minds over this. Even if Cody goes to WWE, it is still run by Vince. They still have the same lame ass creative. Cody isn't getting any kind of creative control. He won't be pitching his own ideas and having them come to pass. He will have his match quality cut in half as his moveset gets limited immediately. At best he gets a few months on top and he's back in the mid-card after Summerslam. Hell, he's even gonna lose his 2 tv shows over this. No way they keep him on Turner channels promoting WWE. All outside projects are over. As for Hollywood, WWE will most likely save those offers for someone else. This is a cash grab. One last big payday before he retires, as he wants to do at 40.


That's the only reason I can think of for him going to WWE, too. Money over the product and happiness.


----------



## fabi1982

Or maybe this was Vinces plan AAAAAAAALL ALOOOOONG!! 😂😂


----------



## RapShepard

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Lots of people hating on Cody and Jericho seem to be apparently so thrilled at the possibility of a return
> 
> typical… lol


Name em, because on here it sounds like the AEW diehards are so upset about Cody, that they're now just throwing Jericho in as a good riddance just in case he leaves the alleged wrestling utopia


----------



## ShadowCounter

fabi1982 said:


> Or maybe this was Vinces plan AAAAAAAALL ALOOOOONG!! 😂😂


Vince can't plan out which pair of socks he's gonna wear tomorrow let alone something like this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

"Meltzer added that lawyers were involved yesterday as the two sides agreed to part ways. The belief is that AEW is _“sticking to a budget”_ when it comes to talent negotations."

* It looks like Tony Khan is tired of operating in the red.*


----------



## RiverFenix

Money and Global reach. WWE is the brand. Cody wants to run for politics in a few years - WWE will be mainstream pg exposure.


----------



## bdon

Chip Chipperson said:


> Yo @bdon !
> 
> You did it!


I told em…


Chip Chipperson said:


> Cody becoming public enemy number 1 is glorious.
> 
> Welcome Brandi and Cody to the WWE Universe.


Codysux kthxlol 


3venflow said:


> My biggest disappointment with Cody is how he's inexplicably been separated from most of the biggest acts since losing to Jericho. Moxley, Kenny, Danielson, Hangman, Punk... none of them worked programs with Cody. A true mystery.


I told your ass the real reason he made that stipulation was to avoid eating L’s to the bigger stars in the company. He refuses to be a team player. He disappeared into the Codyverse as soon as Omega’s title reign began, and as soon as it was over, Cody jumps back to the forefront.

Cody was NEVER going to work with those other guys, because Cody knew he’d be the one eating the pins in such stories.


bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Clearly it's not a work. The only people who were saying that were a few hardcore AEW fans who were hoping and wishing it was a work. In ring product I'm not sure AEW loses all that much. Cody hadn't worked the main event in a while. It is a shame he won't work with Mox, CM Punk, DB, etc.


See above: Cody was never going to work with Mox and those guys. Mox even made a point to mention how Cody was going to hide behind his stipulation in order to avoid challenging Mox - this was in a media scrum after Revolution when Mox won the title.


----------



## rbl85

Geeee said:


> Cody signing with Impact Wrestling confirmed
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, QT Marshall is Cody's friend and Dustin is Cody's brother, but they are their own people and they don't have to go where Cody goes, especially if they are happy in AEW and Tony Khan is happy with their work


Dustin already tweeted hours ago that he was staying with AEW


----------



## RiverFenix

On an aside, AEW now has Cody Rhodes contract money to spend.


----------



## Geert Wilders

The Legit Lioness said:


> "Meltzer added that lawyers were involved yesterday as the two sides agreed to part ways. The belief is that AEW is _“sticking to a budget”_ when it comes to talent negotations."
> 
> * It looks like Tony Khan is tired of operating in the red.*


Yup. He’s a business man at the end of the day.
Makes sense to move away from these high cost contracts and find diamonds in the rough who are considerably cheaper.


----------



## omaroo

If TK is cutting down costs then expect other big talents potentially to go. 

Hope jericho fucks off this year. 

Haters I'm sure will say AEW is in trouble financially blah blah just because TK won't be crazy spending on signings going forward.


----------



## Erik.

omaroo said:


> If TK is cutting down costs then expect other big talents potentially to go.
> 
> Hope jericho fucks off this year.
> 
> Haters I'm sure will say AEW is in trouble financially blah blah just because TK won't be crazy spending on signings going forward.


There will be a lot who's contracts simply won't be renewed - the likes of Janela, TH2, Kiss etc. I imagine.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Ger said:


> If people here are thinking, that WWE starts making offers today because of a few twitter messages: ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho works for the money and he is about himself. He had no problems taking the Saudi-money, right before jumping to AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> For the wrestlers it would be no problem, but for Tony it would. Ruining your credibility for fun as business man is pretty stupid, but hey, he already is working on that since a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Tony and wrestlers are a different thing. He can stand at the side, when they make a work, but he should not be involved, like signing goodbye messages.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you are wrong here. I read such revenge fantasies on WF pretty often, but over the years Vince in most cases swallowed his pride and worked again with people, who really played bad with him in past. IF WWE would hire Cory, they could make some nice storylines, which people care about. So burying him would be stupid and therefore that won't happen, at least not in the beginning. But that are very hypothetical scenarious anyway.


No he hasn't, not even close to 'most' cases.

Most cases he's ruined talent and humiliated them or made them do absolutely pointless momentum killing shit.

So, sorry but 'you' are wrong.


----------



## AthleticGirth

MonkasaurusRex said:


> What I find entertaining about this story is that this thread among mostly AEW fans is "running wild" and a thread about it in the WWE section is dead as fuck. I mean there are three Cody threads in Gen. WWE with less than 50 posts combined.


TBF there's more life in a tramp's vest than there is the WWF sections of WF. 

Generally speaking the WWE section features a few white knights like you, die hard fans of certain wrestlers and a wee bit of trolling. The AEW section seems far more vibrant and busy with hotter topics.


----------



## omaroo

Erik. said:


> There will be a lot who's contracts simply won't be renewed - the likes of Janela, TH2, Kiss etc. I imagine.


Yep and right decisions and they need to cut the roster down from crap that ain't needed.


----------



## Upstart474

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493640467505889280


----------



## Notorious THB

omaroo said:


> If TK is cutting down costs then expect other big talents potentially to go.
> 
> Hope jericho fucks off this year.
> 
> Haters I'm sure will say AEW is in trouble financially blah blah just because TK won't be crazy spending on signings going forward.


Hope the breakup of the Inner Circle means Jericho will be retiring soon.


----------



## Supah Sheg

If Cody comes back to WWE, this is the only thing that's gonna happen...


----------



## Notorious THB

AthleticGirth said:


> TBF there's more life in a tramp's vest than there is the WWF sections of WF.
> 
> Generally speaking the WWE section features a few white knights like you, die hard fans of certain wrestlers and a wee bit of trolling. *The AEW section seems far more vibrant and busy with hotter topics.*


Kind of like the AEW product versus WWE.


----------



## RapShepard

ForceOfNature said:


> No he hasn't, not even close to 'most' cases.
> 
> Most cases he's ruined talent and humiliated them or made them do absolutely pointless momentum killing shit.
> 
> So, sorry but 'you' are wrong.


I mean how many people can you really name that came back and were clearly exclusively shat on as a get back?


----------



## 3venflow

I don't think he's cost-cutting (I mean, they're still adding a lot of new faces), there just has to be a ceiling on what you pay wrestlers or else everyone will want a similar deal.

AEW will be doubling (at least) its TV rights money in a couple of years which will add a minimum of $45m to its annual income. By then, they may also have a footprint on the west coast too for live events, making them less reliant on the same markets.


----------



## ForceOfNature

RapShepard said:


> I mean how many people can you really name that came back and were clearly exclusively shat on as a get back?


Nearly all of them. Any other answer is just fans bring optimistic and hoping for the best.

Atleast 80% of these kind of hires/re hires.. Vince makes SURE he gets his own back.

That's extremely common knowledge. It just is and always has been.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

RapShepard said:


> Name em, because on here it sounds like the AEW diehards are so upset about Cody, that they're now just throwing Jericho in as a good riddance just in case he leaves the alleged wrestling utopia


lets not lump Cody and Jericho together

people are sad Cody is gone - i can’t think more than 5% will care if Jericho leaves at this point


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

shandcraig said:


> yeah every fucking wwe guy that comes in. Thankfully I never do that. Just you wait, Lee will be just another guy forgotten in the coming months or year.


Who has been forgotten?


----------



## Tell it like it is

@bdon like I said Cody leeched off the popularity of Kenny and Bullet Club. He was just using them.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Every major wrestling news outlet has confirmed this is not a work. It’s not a work people!


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> I don't think he's cost-cutting (I mean, they're still adding a lot of new faces), there just has to be a ceiling on what you pay wrestlers or else everyone will want a similar deal.
> 
> AEW will be doubling (at least) its TV rights money in a couple of years which will add a minimum of $45m to its annual income. By then, they may also have a footprint on the west coast too for live events, making them less reliant on the same markets.


Don't AEW have contract structures?

I assume Cody wanted to go above his current structure if anything.


----------



## Tell it like it is

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493661123618422784


----------



## omaroo

Notorious THB said:


> Hope the breakup of the Inner Circle means Jericho will be retiring soon.


Nah likely one last run in WWE I imagine.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> I mean how many people can you really name that came back and were clearly exclusively shat on as a get back?


To be fair, how many wrestlers have left the company, shat on them, became a founder of a new popular national wrestling promotion, continued to make small digs and shit on WWE and then potentially gone back?


----------



## RapShepard

ForceOfNature said:


> Nearly all of them. Any other answer is just fans bring optimistic and hoping for the best.
> 
> Atleast 80% of these kind of hires/re hires.. Vine makes SURE he gets his own back.
> 
> That's extremely common knowledge. It just is.


So you can't actually name many of them. Plenty of folk have left WWE possibly even shat on them and returned just fine. 

See Brock

See The New Age Outlaws

See Jarrett

See The Dudley's

See The Hardys

See Sable

See Goldust

See R-Truth

See Shane Helms and his multiple cameo returns and current backstage role

See Lashley

See ADR his 2nd run

If Cody returned and got screwed over, it's likely to be less about punishing him for AEW and more about him being an old weirdo.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> lets not lump Cody and Jericho together
> 
> people are sad Cody is gone - i can’t think more than 5% will care if Jericho leaves at this point


Nah nah, we lumping em together lol. Fans are preemptively side eyeing Jericho


----------



## shandcraig

The Definition of Technician said:


> This Motherfucker. What a pussy. He couldn't handle the crowd booing he fucking retired lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be hilarious, return, cheers for a few weeks, back on Bullshit, retire again..


likely story !


----------



## omaroo

I am a bit gutted to see cody go actually thought he could have had quality fueds if he had turned heel


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Cody was really fun to hate. This is actually a bummer.


----------



## shandcraig

Tell it like it is said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493661123618422784


----------



## Notorious THB

Erik. said:


> To be fair, how many wrestlers have left the company, shat on them, became a founder of a new popular national wrestling promotion, continued to make small digs and shit on WWE and then potentially gone back?


That's what making this return to WWE so crazy and different if it happens.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Even if it isn't a work and he has actually left - there is absolutely NO chance he goes to the WWE.
> 
> Zero chance.
> 
> WWE are petty enough they would spend a high amount to secure him just to bury him, we're talking about tarnishing an AEW founder here.
> 
> If Cody's ego is that large and he is stupid enough to sign then he will deserve it.


There's no way they're not gonna make an example out of him should he sign. If he comes in he'll be seen as AEW Cody, and an AEW guy is not going over anyone established on WWE main roster. 

He will in fact deserve it if he's giving them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Dickhead1990

validreasoning said:


> Cody is a WWE guy through and through though. He was trained by WWE, made his debut on national TV in WWE.
> 
> The vast majority of negativity towards Cody has come from hardcore AEW fans though.
> 
> He has been heavily booed at AEW shows..


Because he's not turning heel. If he did, then I'm sure that would've changed pretty swiftly.


----------



## fabi1982

Upstart474 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493640467505889280


I love to see all the frustrated wrestling „journalists“ feeling betrayed by a only himself loving Cody!! Didnt all of them „reported“ he will DEFINITELLY resign with AEW? I will be the biggest Cody fan in the WWE universe just for that 😂😂


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> To be fair, how many wrestlers have left the company, shat on them, became a founder of a new popular national wrestling promotion, continued to make small digs and shit on WWE and then potentially gone back?


I mean Jarrett got a HoF induction after extorting him and starting a new promotion that did well for a while [emoji2379][emoji23].

If he rekindled with him and multiple people who sued him. Cody's potential bad booking is just likely down to Vince being a weirdo, than a fuck you.


----------



## Notorious THB

How many people that actually still watch WWE even know that Cody started a whole new wrestling company?


----------



## omaroo

Yep if he is going to WWE and thinks they will push him and give him a good run then he is fucking stupid and honestly will deserve to be buried.


----------



## Zapato

If there is the big cull, it kind of rings true of the lesson Haitch learnt the hard way with NXT and Nick Kahn telling some truths to Vince. You can’t just keep throwing someone else’s money at the wall, you need to start actually being smart. Tony has been playing TEW pretty much on his Dad’s bucks like Haitch was with Vince’s. Now if he is being forced to budget, that’s a big lesson learnt and frankly should make for a better product if handled rightly.

Tony needs to trim the fat, he has some key cogs and he needs to properly build around them now. It’s really interesting as WWE did their drastic cuts and looked the villains for it, but stomached that. Now with hindsight, you could be seeing Tony now having to do the same thing and I am just so intrigued how this is all handled. I’m not saying AEW is dead or anything because Cody is gone, I’ll watch more knowing him and Brandi and the Codyverse are gone. But it’s that impact of a big name going, and others follow. Where ever they go. And if they are welcomed back.

Will cutting costs mean he trims back on the tons of YouTube shows. Are they cutting back to finally make a go of hitting the roads with house shows? Will that backfire too early like Dixie with Impact and that mess? Will Tony find himself Saudi deals and head that route? Will someone outside invest?

And the most interesting thing for me, is how it is reported, chatted about and discussed in comparison to other companies. Does Meltzer lose his fetish for example and find himself in love with a ROH revival?


----------



## The One

I promise I’m not trollin when I say this… But who cares? Cody is trash and quite frankly vanilla.


----------



## Notorious THB

omaroo said:


> I am a bit gutted to see cody go actually thought he could have had quality fueds if he had turned heel





Undertaker23RKO said:


> Cody was really fun to hate. This is actually a bummer.


I feel the same. Would have been great to see him as a full heel and the feuds he could have had as a heel.


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> I mean Jarrett got a HoF induction after extorting him and starting a new promotion that did well for a while [emoji2379][emoji23].
> 
> If he rekindled with him and multiple people who sued him. Cody's potential bad booking is just likely down to Vince being a weirdo, than a fuck you.


Yeah but Jarrett never returned as a full time member of the roster, was 52 years old and from what I am aware, had zero affiliation with any wrestling company at the time he was brought in (and he was only really brought in to be a Hall of Fame candidate)

Cody Rhodes is arguably in his prime, 36 years old, a founder of the most successful #2 North American wrestling promotion since WCW and was an actual champion of the promotion less than a month ago and less than 3 months ago, an actual EVP. 

It's not entirely comparable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

* I just realized they can get rid of the whole Nightmare Factory now.*


----------



## Zapato

The Legit Lioness said:


> * I just realized they can get rid of the whole Nightmare Factory now.*


NXQT.


----------



## Zappers

*Cody/Brandi vs Miz/Maryse *

Book it. Watch the money roll in. Thank me later.


----------



## The XL 2

If WWE would bring back Warrior, Jeff Jarrett, etc then they'd bring back Cody. I'm sure they'll bury the shit out of him, though.


----------



## fabi1982

Prosper said:


> There's no way they're not gonna make an example out of him should he sign. If he comes in he'll be seen as AEW Cody, and an AEW guy is not going over anyone established on WWE main roster.
> 
> He will in fact deserve it if he's giving them the benefit of the doubt.


Like I said already Cody is the „forbidden door“ to AEW talent, so they would be really stupid to shit on him. They will make him happy, maybe not even wrestling wise, but working for the company wise.

Vince shat on a 100yo Sting, boohoo, nothing was coming out of Sting looking strong…Cody is in his prime, has TV exposure outside of wrestling and people know him, just because of his name.

of couse WWE can be stupid, but not that stupid.


----------



## JasmineAEW

AEW will continue to grow and thrive without Cody, but this is still sad news. I, for one, always liked Cody and Brandi. They did an awful lot for AEW, and Cody was involved in some of the company’s most memorable matches.

Still, competition works both ways. If WWE wrestlers can use AEW to get more money, AEW wrestlers can use the WWE as well. Tony obviously isn’t going to give anyone a blank check - not even an AEW co-founder - but if Cody and Brandi can gain more in WWE, more power to them. I have no doubt they can do great things in the WWE, particularly Cody.

What a wild and fun time this is for pro wrestling!


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> To be fair, how many wrestlers have left the company, shat on them, became a founder of a new popular national wrestling promotion, continued to make small digs and shit on WWE and then potentially gone back?


Jeff Jarrett lol


----------



## Zapato

Sorry if someone already threw this one out. What if Cody is going to spearhead and run the rejig of ROH?


----------



## $Dolladrew$

The Legit Lioness said:


> * I just realized they can get rid of the whole Nightmare Factory now.*


Nah you forget Dustin is still around


----------



## shandcraig

So how many months until hes back ? acting like its the greatest fucking return of all time next to HHH's comeback.


----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> * I just realized they can get rid of the whole Nightmare Factory now.*


I'd keep Ogogo and probably Comoroto


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> Jeff Jarrett lol


Yeah but Jarrett never returned as a full time member of the roster, was 52 years old and from what I am aware, had zero affiliation with any wrestling company at the time he was brought in (and he was only really brought in to be a Hall of Fame candidate)

Cody Rhodes is arguably in his prime, 36 years old, a founder of the most successful #2 North American wrestling promotion since WCW and was an actual champion of the promotion less than a month ago and less than 3 months ago, an actual EVP.

It's not entirely comparable.

Because Jarett would have 100% been fucking buried if he was signed up as a wrestling talent lol

Saying that, this is probably the closest we've come to "MoNdAy NiGhT wArS"


----------



## shandcraig

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Nah you forget Dustin is still around


well now it can be rhodes trainees and kick nightmare factory out lol.


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Notorious THB said:


> How many people that actually still watch WWE even know that Cody started a whole new wrestling company?


Alot


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> Yeah but Jarrett never returned as a full time member of the roster, was 52 years old and from what I am aware, had zero affiliation with any wrestling company at the time he was brought in (and he was only really brought in to be a Hall of Fame candidate)
> 
> Cody Rhodes is arguably in his prime, 36 years old, a founder of the most successful #2 North American wrestling promotion since WCW and was an actual champion of the promotion less than a month ago and less than 3 months ago, an actual EVP.
> 
> It's not entirely comparable.


For sure Cody is a unique situation. But given Vince has brought back people that have sued him for sexual harassment and did business as usual with them, its not likely Cody is going to get fucked because

"Argh you helped AEW"

He'll do some shitty storylines here and there because everybody does at some point, it likely won't be personal. Remember this is a Vince that had his Golden boy Reigns handcuffed and slathered in dog food. Sometimes you just gotta do dumb Vince shit [emoji23]


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

AthleticGirth said:


> TBF there's more life in a tramp's vest than there is the WWF sections of WF.
> 
> Generally speaking the WWE section features a few white knights like you, die hard fans of certain wrestlers and a wee bit of trolling. The AEW section seems far more vibrant and busy with hotter topics.


What the fuck does me finding the gap in concern entertaining have to do with any of what you said? 

This section is really only vibrant during shows unless.you enjoy talking about TV ratings.

I do have to ask did I piss in your cornflakes or something?


----------



## Erik.

RapShepard said:


> For sure Cody is a unique situation. But given Vince has brought back people that have sued him for sexual harassment and did business as usual with them, its not likely Cody is going to get fucked because
> 
> "Argh you helped AEW"
> 
> He'll do some shitty storylines here and there because everybody does at some point, it likely won't be personal. Remember this is a Vince that had his Golden boy Reigns handcuffed and slathered in dog food. Sometimes you just gotta do dumb Vince shit [emoji23]


I think I am looking at it as a timing sort of thing.

Personally, if this isn't a work (still think it is), then I don't think he signs with the WWE anyway and he's just taking time out to spend it with his family, maybe get into politics or whatever else he wanted to do.


----------



## RapShepard

Erik. said:


> I think I am looking at it as a timing sort of thing.
> 
> Personally, if this isn't a work (still think it is), then I don't think he signs with the WWE anyway and he's just taking time out to spend it with his family, maybe get into politics or whatever else he wanted to do.


I think he'll be fine if he goes back. 

Him going into politics would be nuttier than his neck tattoo. Hollywood idk who knows. I can't think of what type of characters he'd even play.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> I think I am looking at it as a timing sort of thing.
> 
> Personally, if this isn't a work (still think it is), then I don't think he signs with the WWE anyway and he's just taking time out to spend it with his family, maybe get into politics or whatever else he wanted to do.


If it’s a work, it’s the best work since the Punk promo.


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> If it’s a work, it’s the best work since the Punk promo.


Best work since Montreal, buddy.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> Best work since Montreal, buddy.


I mean that’s significant. I don’t think that will ever be topped since we still don’t know if that was real or not.


----------



## Ger

ForceOfNature said:


> No he hasn't, not even close to 'most' cases.
> 
> Most cases he's ruined talent and humiliated them or made them do absolutely pointless momentum killing shit.
> 
> So, sorry but 'you' are wrong.


*We talked about people coming back, nothing else.* And btw.: anyone there has to stand up for himself. If you let the company ruin you, it is your own fault. They cannot force you going out there and doing $"§$ to yourself.


----------



## shandcraig

what are the bets for him returning as face or heel ?


----------



## yeahright2

Cody didn´t get to be THE star in AEW, so he took his ball and went home. If he think he´s gonna be a huge name in WWE, he´s in for a surprise.
But he can be huge almost everywhere else... big fish, small pond and all that.


----------



## shandcraig

yeahright2 said:


> Cody didn´t get to be THE star in AEW, so he took his ball and went home. If he think he´s gonna be a huge name in WWE, he´s in for a surprise.
> But he can be huge almost everywhere else... big fish, small pond and all that.


 nick aldis says hi


----------



## Mr316

So glad these two egomaniacs are leaving. Fuck them. You could tell Cody had some heat behind the scene.


----------



## Geert Wilders

yeahright2 said:


> Cody didn´t get to be THE star in AEW, so he took his ball and went home. If he think he´s gonna be a huge name in WWE, he´s in for a surprise.
> But he can be huge almost everywhere else... big fish, small pond and all that.


Cody wrote himself off when he decided to lose in that stupid stipulation with MJF.
He then came and went on the show. He’s barely been present.


----------



## ForceOfNature

RapShepard said:


> So you can't actually name many of them. Plenty of folk have left WWE possibly even shat on them and returned just fine.
> 
> See Brock
> 
> See The New Age Outlaws
> 
> See Jarrett
> 
> See The Dudley's
> 
> See The Hardys
> 
> See Sable
> 
> See Goldust
> 
> See R-Truth
> 
> See Shane Helms and his multiple cameo returns and current backstage role
> 
> See Lashley
> 
> See ADR his 2nd run
> 
> If Cody returned and got screwed over, it's likely to be less about punishing him for AEW and more about him being an old weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah nah, we lumping em together lol. Fans are preemptively side eyeing Jericho


Oh I could, I simply don't care too.

Arguing a point that is common knowledge to people in denial would be a huge waste of time.

Thinking of every name from the past 30 years, erm.. no thank you.

80% get fucked over, idc about the 20% you want to name.

Sit in denial about it, I honestly don't care. 😂

Lmao at the audacity mentioning Goldust though.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Let’s be honest. Cody could’ve easily been a world champion in AEW by now. But he decided to come up with a stipulation to stop himself from becoming world champ.


----------



## Erik.

They just said on Wrestling Observer Live that Cody is staying with Nightmare Factory and that they were given the impression that Cody and the other EVPs were getting along the best in the last year that they ever had.

For what it's worth.


----------



## bdon

Geert Wilders said:


> Let’s be honest. Cody could’ve easily been a world champion in AEW by now. But he decided to come up with a stipulation to stop himself from becoming world champ.


No, he came up with a stipulation to not challenge for the World Title, so that he didn’t have to eat pins to Moxley, Kenny, Page, and other legitimate main eventers. He had an excuse to stay at just the Upper Midcard level, something other than “I’m not good enough”.

That’s all the goddamn stipulation was, and I wish you fucking people would open your eyes to that fact.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

To be completely honest (this is not a cope post), if this means that the QT Marshalls and rest of the Factory shitters are gone too, this is only a good thing for AEW


----------



## Geert Wilders

bdon said:


> No, he came up with a stipulation to not challenge for the World Title, so that he didn’t have to eat pins to Moxley, Kenny, Page, and other legitimate main eventers. He had an excuse to stay at just the Upper Midcard level, something other than “I’m not good enough”.
> 
> That’s all the goddamn stipulation was, and I wish you fucking people would open your eyes to that fact.


I wonder how he will feel eating pins to:
Lesnar
Reigns
Rollins
Lashley
Orton
Riddle
Theory
Priest
Etc


----------



## fabi1982

Erik. said:


> They just said on Wrestling Observer Live that Cody is staying with Nightmare Factory and that they were given the impression that Cody and the other EVPs were getting along the best in the last year that they ever had.
> 
> For what it's worth.


You mean the same wrestling observer writing that Cody DEFINITELLY resign with AEW?


----------



## imscotthALLIN

dsnotgood said:


> wrong, they both posted they are leaving aew


You’re getting worked, brother.


----------



## Oracle

This is great news if anything the AEW product has just improved with this egotistical jerk leaving.

happy days


----------



## Notorious THB

Erik. said:


> I think I am looking at it as a timing sort of thing.
> 
> Personally, if this isn't a work (still think it is), then I don't think he signs with the WWE anyway and he's just taking time out to spend it with his family, maybe get into politics or whatever else he wanted to do.


Yeah, this really isn't that big of a deal unless he actually goes back to WWE. That's what would make it bizarre. But if he just goes somewhere else or just stays out of wrestling for a while and then comes back to AEW, then it's not as big of a deal.


----------



## The XL 2

Cody isn't a good enough talker or worker to stand out in an indy misfit company even while not being scripted. He's going to fail in WWE.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Tibby Sabatelli was the first to back to WWE. Sure, he got released AGAIN but the sun also sets in the west without fail. Some things are just unavoidable facts of life. 

They released him (AGAIN!) even after he tipped WWE off about Bischoff working in AEW. He wasn’t important. WWE won’t miss him. They got him to snitch. What does WWE want someone who snitches?

The rules of the playground are a rich tapestry of bullshit.


----------



## Araxen

Dustin is the only smart one it seems.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493605295733592075
You have to wonder how much money Cody was asking for. Did he have the audacity to ask for Punk level money?


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> long LONG term storytelling
> 
> if he leaves, i would have been proven right and he was turning heel on AEW all along
> 
> ps> HHH would never leave for a promotion where he has less power, soooo….


Fair enough on the second part, but are you willing to admit that Cody’s stipulation was him being unwilling to work with the boys to avoid eating pins from The Moxley’s and Kenny’s and Hangman’s of the world? Is that not a fair assumption..?


omaroo said:


> I am a bit gutted to see cody go actually thought he could have had quality fueds if he had turned heel


Same as above: are you finally willing to admit that a lot of the “feuds” that everyone wanted to see never happened, because Cody was an unwilling participant to taking losses for Mox, Kenny, Hangman, and the more legitimate upper carders like Miro, Bryan, Punk, etc?


----------



## RapShepard

ForceOfNature said:


> Oh I could, I simply don't care too.
> 
> Arguing a point that is common knowledge to people in denial would be a huge waste of time.
> 
> Thinking of every name from the past 30 years, erm.. no thank you.
> 
> 80% get fucked over, idc about the 20% you want to name.
> 
> Sit in denial about it, I honestly don't care.
> 
> Lmao at the audacity mentioning Goldust though.


You can't or you'd have done it. 

Are we going to pretend Goldust isn't the peak of Dustin's career? We going to pretend Dustin in WCW, TNA, or AEW is what he'll be remembered for?

Reality just doesn't meet your narrative


----------



## imscotthALLIN

He literally has no place left to go if he took off, good thing it’s just a work. Question is, whose dumbass idea was it? Brandi, Tony or Cody? They’re all oblivious and capable. “I’m going to Hollywood…”


----------



## shandcraig

Araxen said:


> Dustin is the only smart one it seems.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493605295733592075
> You have to wonder how much money Cody was asking for. Did he have the audacity to ask for Punk level money?



punk is not even worth the money he got.


----------



## Prosper

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493682962914627585
Well if this is his potential reasoning then that ain't happening.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493676637308735493
This POV on the other hand is interesting.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493682327234363393
If true - I bet Khan packed his bags for him.


----------



## The XL 2

Cost is nowhere near as good as he thinks he is.


----------



## Dr. Middy

bdon said:


> No, he came up with a stipulation to not challenge for the World Title, so that he didn’t have to eat pins to Moxley, Kenny, Page, and other legitimate main eventers. He had an excuse to stay at just the Upper Midcard level, something other than “I’m not good enough”.
> 
> That’s all the goddamn stipulation was, and I wish you fucking people would open your eyes to that fact.


I mean it's plausible that's why he did that too, but why would he do that stipulation without having a reign first to begin with? They could have had him win, then did the stip where he could never challenge again, so at least Cody got his reign on top of AEW, but it never happened.

So I don't necessarily buy that, and really the only way we'd know is if somebody directly asked him why.


----------



## King K Rool

I blame the Jacksonville Dixie,Cody probably got tired of his ham and egger,b league way of running this promotion. NeW DeBuT ThAt WiLL shOcK tHe wOrLd!!! FoRbiDDen DooR.


No,TK....this is shocking. I bet he is crying right now hahaha


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

fabi1982 said:


> You mean the same wrestling observer writing that Cody DEFINITELLY resign with AEW?


Other guys like Rollins and Brian Myers have continued to operate wrestling schools while under contract to WWE. So if he does go back there it like won't have any effect on that.


----------



## 3venflow

There'll surely be a conflict of interest if a WWE-bound Cody remains in the Nightmare Factory while it also serves as the AEW training ground. Cody could technically give WWE scoops about who is promising and what not. It also puts QT (who seems to be a decent trainer) in a difficult position.

AEW could just open its own facility, it's a good investment for the long-term and they can hire great trainers. In general, AEW should try and have these things under its own brand anyway. Most major wrestling promotions have had their own official training facilities.

BTW, according to WOL, two unnamed talents tried to get big money deals from AEW and were turned down. I'm thinking Strowman and Wyatt/Windham.


----------



## ForceOfNature

RapShepard said:


> You can't or you'd have done it.
> 
> Are we going to pretend Goldust isn't the peak of Dustin's career? We going to pretend Dustin in WCW, TNA, or AEW is what he'll be remembered for?
> 
> Reality just doesn't meet your narrative


No I just don't have the energy to prove something everyone knows outside of deluded marks that want to live in their own fantasy world. Waste somebodies else's time not mine.

I'm not taking an hour out of my evening of smoking a J and socialising to write you a list to prove something any sane logical fan knows lmao.

You're legit telling me it's more likely Cody will be used well in the WWE than not?

Fuck right off. Lmao. Just no.


----------



## Chan Hung

It's confirmed. WWE has agreed to pretty much sign him. Holy shit!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Fair enough on the second part, but are you willing to admit that Cody’s stipulation was him being unwilling to work with the boys to avoid eating pins from The Moxley’s and Kenny’s and Hangman’s of the world? Is that not a fair assumption..?
> 
> Same as above: are you finally willing to admit that a lot of the “feuds” that everyone wanted to see never happened, because Cody was an unwilling participant to taking losses for Mox, Kenny, Hangman, and the more legitimate upper carders like Miro, Bryan, Punk, etc?


to be fair - wasn’t that smart?

he would not be getting a massive payday if he jobbed to everybody

he put over young faced like Darby, Sammy - that IMO is more important than losing to Kenny or Mox

plus, he retained his starpower

Cody knows the game (pun intended)

are you willing to admit he never had as much power as you said he did?


----------



## Chan Hung

Im shocked Cody left AEW for WWE. Not going to lie


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> There'll surely be a conflict of interest if a WWE-bound Cody remains in the Nightmare Factory while it also serves as the AEW training ground. Cody could technically give WWE scoops about who is promising and what not. It also puts QT (who seems to be a decent trainer) in a difficult position.
> 
> AEW could just open its own facility, it's a good investment for the long-term and they can hire great trainers. In general, AEW should try and have these things under its own brand anyway. Most major wrestling promotions have had their own official training facilities.
> 
> BTW, according to WOL, two unnamed talents tried to get big money deals from AEW and were turned down. I'm thinking Strowman and Wyatt/Windham.


If Cody goes to WWE it's smart he doesn't do anything too stupid. Because The Nightmare Factory would be in a good place when they can claim the 2 owners are active wrestlers in the top 2 promotions.


----------



## omaroo

bdon said:


> Fair enough on the second part, but are you willing to admit that Cody’s stipulation was him being unwilling to work with the boys to avoid eating pins from The Moxley’s and Kenny’s and Hangman’s of the world? Is that not a fair assumption..?
> 
> Same as above: are you finally willing to admit that a lot of the “feuds” that everyone wanted to see never happened, because Cody was an unwilling participant to taking losses for Mox, Kenny, Hangman, and the more legitimate upper carders like Miro, Bryan, Punk, etc?


Your not wrong mate. 

It seems his ego was too big in the end to do the right thing for his character and potential feuds.


----------



## Prosper

Chan Hung said:


> It's confirmed. WWE has agreed to pretty much sign him. Holy shit!





Chan Hung said:


> Im shocked Cody left AEW for WWE. Not going to lie


Not confirmed yet just speculation, he could be retiring or trying harder to make Hollywood happen


----------



## fabi1982

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Other guys like Rollins and Brian Myers have continued to operate wrestling schools while under contract to WWE. So if he does go back there it like won't have any effect on that.


Not sure if these wrestling school were basically „developemental“ for a competitor? But hey I was just interested.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Not confirmed yet just speculation, he could be retiring or trying harder to make Hollywood happen


WOL did just confirm that WWE are offering him between 3,000,000 and 5,000,000 to sign and it's likely, to be fair.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493682962914627585
> Well if this is his potential reasoning then that ain't happening.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493676637308735493
> This POV on the other hand is interesting.


i’ve been thinking about this a bit

i wonder if we’re not seeing a 6 month deal here

AJ also came out and said ‘wwe has to start working with other promotions’

pie in the sky stuff, but nice fantasy booking


----------



## RapShepard

ForceOfNature said:


> No I just don't have the energy to prove something everyone knows outside of deluded marks that want to live in their own fantasy world. Waste somebodies else's time not mine.
> 
> I'm not taking an hour out of my evening of smoking a J and socialising to write you a list to prove something any sane logical fan knows lmao.
> 
> You're legit telling me it's more likely Cody will be used well in the WWE than not?
> 
> Fuck right off. Lmao. Just no.


Yet here you are still babbling when you could've named all these people that went back and where used bad solely because they left.


----------



## One Shed

Stardust about to get double pinned by Reigns and HHH then get a dance gimmick.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

fabi1982 said:


> Not sure if these wrestling school were basically „developemental“ for a competitor? But hey I was just interested.


No they weren't but Nightmare Factory isn't officially developmental for AEW that I'm aware of. It potentially having an "in" at both WWE and AEW would be a boon to it as well as the trainees.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493682327234363393
> If true - I bet Khan packed his bags for him.


Lmfao if the case. 

Dude getting paid like he is a Bryan Danielson/Punk level star is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Erik.

Cody Rhodes Teases Shocking Plans In 2022 For His Character


Cody Rhodes seems to be brushing off speculation he's turning heel and teased he's doing something in 2022 no one will expect.




www.thesportster.com


----------



## Jd_ccfc

I’ve posted a few times on here my respect for Cody, and especially the way Brandi conducted herself during the shameful abuse during the Dan lambert segment. I’ve just renewed my WWE network subscription and may not watch much more AEW #TeamNightmare


----------



## Notorious THB

Erik. said:


> Cody Rhodes Teases Shocking Plans In 2022 For His Character
> 
> 
> Cody Rhodes seems to be brushing off speculation he's turning heel and teased he's doing something in 2022 no one will expect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesportster.com


Returning to WWE and having some king of working arrangement between WWE and AEW would be mind-blowing. Very interested to see where this might go.


----------



## JasmineAEW

If WWE pays Cody that kind of money, that is AWESOME. Isn’t that almost every performer’s dream - to be at the highest level of his profession and be financially set for life? Plus, Cody and Brandi have a child to think about now. Congrats to them.


----------



## One Shed

Hopefully WWE paid him extra not to bring Brandi. Oh god, I am having horrible visions of twenty minute HHH/Steph vs Cody/Brandi power struggle segments followed by a ten minute recap of what was just shown.


----------



## FrankieDs316

No way is WWE paying Cody that much. I do believe they be paying more then AEW but not that much.


----------



## Stylebender

Wwe needs Cody more than Aew needs him. He'd instantly be the most watchable thing on wwe tv and would make for some great feuds but does he want to? This is the same company that turned him into stardust and gave him cowshit after he turned chickenshit into chickensalad for damn near a decade. You just know they would ruin everything he built. 

If he,s smart he will sign something like a one year deal with wwe


----------



## Notorious THB

JasmineAEW said:


> If WWE pays Cody that kind of money, that is AWESOME. Isn’t that almost every performer’s dream - to be at the highest level of his profession and be financially set for life? Plus, Cody and Brandi have a child to think about now. Congrats to them.


Sometimes money isn't everything, though.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Two Sheds said:


> Stardust about to get double pinned by Reigns and HHH then get a dance gimmick.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

JasmineAEW said:


> If WWE pays Cody that kind of money, that is AWESOME. Isn’t that almost every performer’s dream - to be at the highest level of his profession and be financially set for life? Plus, Cody and Brandi have a child to think about now. Congrats to them.


Sure you always need a raise of a couple millions to be able to take care of a kid.....


----------



## bdon

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean it's plausible that's why he did that too, but why would he do that stipulation without having a reign first to begin with? They could have had him win, then did the stip where he could never challenge again, so at least Cody got his reign on top of AEW, but it never happened.
> 
> So I don't necessarily buy that, and really the only way we'd know is if somebody directly asked him why.


He was never going to beat Moxley or Kenny go the title as he was a lesser name than both. He was never going to do the job for them either.

He has literally avoided every big name in AEW, sans Jericho and that only due to him believing working with Jericho was a validation for himself. He even spoke on the fact that he knows Jericho wouldn’t work with him “at the other place”.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> to be fair - wasn’t that smart?
> 
> he would not be getting a massive payday if he jobbed to everybody
> 
> he put over young faced like Darby, Sammy - that IMO is more important than losing to Kenny or Mox
> 
> plus, he retained his starpower
> 
> Cody knows the game (pun intended)
> 
> are you willing to admit he never had as much power as you said he did?


For the business, they needed to be able to do Kenny vs Cody, Cody vs Mox, and Cody vs Hangman is ABSOLUTELY the goddamn story that needed to happen in order to make Page’s midcard World Title reign something more special, but Cody refuses to do anything that serves the betterment of anyone else.

Every great champion needs a great foil. Cody could have been that for Hangman, but he refused. And you still won’t admit to being wrong.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> For the business, they needed to be able to do Kenny vs Cody, Cody vs Mox, and Cody vs Hangman is ABSOLUTELY the goddamn story that needed to happen in order to make Page’s midcard World Title reign something more special, but Cody refuses to do anything that serves the betterment of anyone else.
> 
> Every great champion needs a great foil. Cody could have been that for Hangman, but he refused. And you still won’t admit to being wrong.


from his perspective he was right - he’s gonna make bank

Hangman is made either way - Kenny and Danielson already did that

BUT i would’ve loved heel Cody v Hangman of course - would’ve been both their best possible work


----------



## Chan Hung

That's why Kevin and Sammy stayed i guess.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Erik. said:


> WOL did just confirm that WWE are offering him between 3,000,000 and 5,000,000 to sign and it's likely, to be fair.





So much for those budget cuts.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Notorious THB said:


> Sometimes money isn't everything, though.


And sometimes it is. There are already reports out there about Cody wanting BIG money and allegedly AEW "sticking to a budget".

He's raised his stock within wrestling as well as his profile away from it since he left. WWE may be weighing the potential benefits of that when coming up with a figure to pay him. Also, if he wants to wrestle for the next few years and someone is going to fork over major cash for his services, dude should definitely go get it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Two Sheds said:


> Hopefully WWE paid him extra not to bring Brandi. Oh god, I am having horrible visions of twenty minute HHH/Steph vs Cody/Brandi power struggle segments followed by a ten minute recap of what was just shown.



A Brandi and Steph segment could set heat records. 😝


----------



## One Shed

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A Brandi and Steph segment could set heat records. 😝


But ONLY if HLA returns.


----------



## Notorious THB

MonkasaurusRex said:


> And sometimes it is. There are already reports out there about Cody wanting BIG money and allegedly AEW "sticking to a budget".
> 
> He's raised his stock within wrestling as well as his profile away from it since he left. WWE may be weighing the potential benefits of that when coming up with a figure to pay him. Also, if he wants to wrestle for the next few years and someone is going to fork over major cash for his services, due should definitely go get it.


Well, he left WWE because of the way they were using him and because creative sucked. That hasn't changed. Maybe they will use him better if he does go back, but sometimes the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I guess he'll get paid if he goes to WWE, but I don't know if he'll be any happier with how he is used this time around.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> Hopefully WWE paid him extra not to bring Brandi. Oh god, I am having horrible visions of twenty minute HHH/Steph vs Cody/Brandi power struggle segments followed by a ten minute recap of what was just shown.


The easy solution would be to simply not watch it.


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> from his perspective he was right - he’s gonna make bank
> 
> Hangman is made either way - Kenny and Danielson already did that
> 
> BUT i would’ve loved heel Cody v Hangman of course - would’ve been both their best possible work


Exactly. He did what was best for him when everyone else has done the job to make others’ (and the company’s) more meaningful. Cody refused to work with the biggest stars in the company, which made their stories less meaningful. Page might be a made man, but his fucking story is shit without someone to smoke and mirrors the shit out of his segments. I said he desperately needed Cody, you said Cody would be coming, and now we come to the realization that Cody just ain’t a team player: a story we have heard from behind the scenes for 2 years now.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A Brandi and Steph segment could set heat records. 😝


I think there are at least a handful of people out there that still might like Steph, Brandi probably doesn't have that level of appeal to fans.


----------



## Geeee

I can't think of a single good reason for WWE to sign Brandi


----------



## TonySirico

Cody vs Cardona for the 10lbs of gold at mania. Book it, Kennedy


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PavelGaborik said:


> The easy solution would be to simply not watch it.


This^^

Too many people act as if they are handcuffed to a chair and being forcibly subjected to watching a frikkin' TV show.


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> The easy solution would be to simply not watch it.





MonkasaurusRex said:


> This^^
> 
> Too many people act as if they are handcuffed to a chair and being forcibly subjected to watching a frikkin' TV show.


You guys do not need to worry, millions of people have already followed your advice.


----------



## Notorious THB

MonkasaurusRex said:


> This^^
> 
> Too many people act as if they are handcuffed to a chair and being forcibly subjected to watching a frikkin' TV show.


What people like to do in their own bedroom is none of my business.


----------



## ElTerrible

Pretty obvious why WWE does this. They think Rhodes is the plug that keeps AEW and Warner connected. If they pull it, it will lose all its power. That´s worth 3-5M a year.

I have to admit though that it will be funny watching Stardust job to Sourdope or whatever her name is. Vince jobbed Christian out on ECW and refused to put him in the HOF over signing with TNA, not f*cking founding it. LOL.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Two Sheds said:


> You guys do not need to worry, millions of people have already followed your advice.


I'm included in that figure.


----------



## Prosper

Geeee said:


> I can't think of a single good reason for WWE to sign Brandi


She's a better addition over Doudrop, Eva Marie, and Lacey Evans.



Erik. said:


> WOL did just confirm that WWE are offering him between 3,000,000 and 5,000,000 to sign and it's likely, to be fair.


If true then that's pretty aggressive.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> Exactly. He did what was best for him when everyone else has done the job to make others’ (and the company’s) more meaningful. Cody refused to work with the biggest stars in the company, which made their stories less meaningful. Page might be a made man, but his fucking story is shit without someone to smoke and mirrors the shit out of his segments. I said he desperately needed Cody, you said Cody would be coming, and now we come to the realization that Cody just ain’t a team player: a story we have heard from behind the scenes for 2 years now.


you’re alluding to a lot of power he clearly didn’t have

’refused to work’ - there is zero proof of this. Maybe TK never even booked him in these spots

he clearly had a lot less pull that you’ve given him credit for - otherwise he would still be there


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> Pretty obvious why WWE does this. They think Rhodes is the plug that keeps AEW and Warner connected. If they pull it, it will lose all its power. That´s worth 3-5M a year.
> 
> *I have to admit though that it will be funny watching Stardust job to Sourdope or whatever her name is. Vince jobbed Christian out on ECW and refused to put him in the HOF over signing with TNA, not f*cking founding it. LOL.*


Christian wins ECW title and 2 world titles equals buried. And pretending Christian would've been inducted this early


----------



## epfou1

Very happy with today's news. I thought Cody dragged AEW product down. He monopolised too much TV time, especially in the early years. He just isn't main event talent that he thinks he is. The whiny promos that he used to cut almost became unbearable at the end.

The interesting thing is that Cody really screwed himself by insisting on having 15 minutes TV matches with jobbers like Peter Avalon and QT Marshall and the disaster fued with Ogogo wherby "he solved racism". Not only did the crowd turn on him, it pushed his own status in the company from upper mid card to lower mid card. And he didn't really recover despite a couple of lackluster TNT title reigns.

Good on Tony Khan for standing firm in negotiations. If WWE are stupid enough to pay Cody millions for a mid card talent, then good luck to him.


----------



## ForceOfNature

RapShepard said:


> Yet here you are still babbling when you could've named all these people that went back and where used bad solely because they left.


Do you understand how time and effort works?

Some things are much less effort than others.

Like this comment, you're not worth the time because it's clear you're pretty unintelligent.

See? Took me about 45 seconds to type this.

You're not getting an hour of my time for an list for something obvious. 😂


----------



## 3venflow

TK needs to start with the seven year deals that NJPW handed out to Okada and White to stop poaching. Of course, that comes with considerable risk (ie. a talent not reaching his/her potential) but it's better than losing an MJF to the Fed after doing all the leg work.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Notorious THB said:


> Well, he left WWE because of the way they were using him and because creative sucked. That hasn't changed. Maybe they will use him better if he does go back, but sometimes the grass isn't always greener on the other side. I guess he'll get paid if he goes to WWE, but I don't know if he'll be any happier with how he is used this time around.


I'm not saying it's a sure thing he gets used well but that isn't the point of what I said. If he wants to get paid and it was alleged that he does indeed want that he should go get the money he wants if it's offered to him wherever that may be.


----------



## PavelGaborik

3venflow said:


> TK needs to start with the seven year deals that NJPW handed out to Okada and White to stop poaching. Of course, that comes with considerable risk (ie. a talent not reaching his/her potential) but it's better than losing an MJF to the Fed after doing all the leg work.


Sean Ross Sapp was live earlier and stated that Khan has already re-signed a lot of talent, and he generally likes doing so quite early.


----------



## Geeee

Prosper said:


> She's a better addition over Doudrop, Eva Marie, and Lacey Evans.
> 
> 
> 
> If true then that's pretty aggressive.


I'm not too familiar with Doudrop but isn't she a respected indie wrestler? Brandi about on the same level as Eva Marie, maybe a little better as a promo. Lacey Evans does at least look like she could beat someone up, so I'd have her the best of the bunch.


----------



## DUD

Now that there is a space on Dynamite im looking forward to the debut of this guy.


----------



## One Shed

Well, Cody might get the opportunity to be in a Bunkhouse Stampede after all. I am going to guess he is going to push to use all those names he tried to copyright with his new gimmick if WWE does indeed sign him.

Cody: "I can't wait to main event the Bunkhouse Stampede BattleBowl at the Beach match at Starrcade next month!"
Vince: "Oh, I thought you said you wanted StarDUST back. We already ordered the marketing merch and bought 100 purple outfits for you, so get out there and sparkle, pal."


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Two Sheds said:


> You guys do not need to worry, millions of people have already followed your advice.


I'm not worried about the people who did stop watching, they're the smart ones. I'm worried about the people who didn't and complain about how terrible things are and have been for the last decade.


----------



## RapShepard

ForceOfNature said:


> Do you understand how time and effort works?
> 
> Some things are much less effort than others.
> 
> Like this comment, you're not worth the time because it's clear you're pretty unintelligent.
> 
> See? Took me about 45 seconds to type this.
> 
> You're not getting an hour of my time for an list for something obvious. [emoji23]


Once again here you are babbling about this endless list of people that were wronged for leaving in their return, and yet naming none.


----------



## 3venflow

Geeee said:


> I'm not too familiar with Doudrop but isn't she a respected indie wrestler?


Yes, she's Piper Niven and was wrestling for a long time before WWE. In fact she's wrestled more matches in Japan for Stardom than WWE. She was a good 'fat girl' wrestler but the Doudrop gimmick/persona is abysmal. Seems like another of Vince's 'good shit' ideas. She's definitely better than Brandi in the ring.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Geeee said:


> I'm not too familiar with Doudrop but isn't she a respected indie wrestler? Brandi about on the same level as Eva Marie, maybe a little better as a promo. Lacey Evans does at least look like she could beat someone up, so I'd have her the best of the bunch.


Doudrop is atrocious beyond words. She essentially just jumps and lands on people and gasses out terribly 3 minutes into every match shes in.

Her match against Becky Lynch at the Rumble was easily the worst match I've watched this year.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> TK needs to start with the seven year deals that NJPW handed out to Okada and White to stop poaching. Of course, that comes with considerable risk (ie. a talent not reaching his/her potential) but it's better than losing an MJF to the Fed after doing all the leg work.


You're overthinking it, right now he has the trust and belief of hardcore fans. He shouldn't start acting hastily over one lost person. 

If it gets out he's signing people to super long-term deals and cracking down, he no longer has his greatest appeal of not being a scumbag like Vince


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493611356981018626


----------



## Boldgerg

If he does actually go back to WWE, then fuck me what a horrendous hypocrite.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Boldgerg said:


> If he does actually go back to WWE, then fuck me what a horrendous hypocrite.


Or you know a typical professional wrestler. Not generally a wide array of people who stick to their guns because paydays stop coming.


----------



## ForceOfNature

RapShepard said:


> Once again here you are babbling about this endless list of people that were wronged for leaving in their return, and yet naming none.


Yadda Yadda Yadda, say something worthwhile.


----------



## RoganJosh

Could this be a work?


----------



## Boldgerg

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Or you know a typical professional wrestler. Not generally a wide array of people who stick to their guns because paydays stop coming.


Completely different situation with Cody to your average pro wrestler going from one company to another.

AEW is basically his baby and he's shit on everything to do with WWE, the way they treated him, the way they treat people in general, the product.


----------



## DUD

@bdon Hope you're doing OK dude. It's hard times for all of us Cody fans at the minute. Just to let you know we're all there for each other so if you're still upset by this news and need somebody to talk too both me and @Seth Grimes are here to listen.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

Even though it's pretty much 100% confirmed from all sides, there's still something in the back of my head telling me that it's a massive work


----------



## DRose1994

shandcraig said:


> you could be the biggest fucking loser and feel like a big deal in aew if you got to book yourself like HHH. Doesn't mean that person is one


I guess people just have fundamentally different views on Cody. I happen to think he’s a talented performer, in the ring and on the mic — and I’ve actually felt that way dating back to 2009 or so. You can’t just put anyone in his position and get strong reactions, positive or negative. It’s disingenuous to assert that much.


----------



## Mister Sinister

I don't get it because Cody had two shows on TBS and TNT. What is Warner going to do with Khan blowing up the relationship with the company's brand ambassador? Did this come out of the rift between Bischoff and Khan? Did Cody want someone to take over creative (Bischoff)?


----------



## thisissting

It's of course a work. Like when randy orton started acting up prior to his contract running out. Suddenly he gets offered an improved contract and signs. It also plays into his current character.


----------



## Ratedr4life

I can't see Cody going back to WWE or WWE really even wanting him other than to bury him hard and release him.

Cody would be idiotic to go back there after the last 5 years.

Cody is either taking a break from wrestling altogether and focusing on other endeavors, or he's just done with wrestling.


----------



## Martyn

Cody Rhodes quitting went viral. It made the Steve Austin return just another news lol.


----------



## Cult03

First of all, I don't believe this is true at all. But Cody has never fit in with what AEW is trying to be. He cares about story telling and why things are happening whereas the other EVP's just want to do a lot of moves and impress Meltzer.

In saying that, there are some things I'd like to see Cody do instead of "work" us and return to AEW. Write for WWE or start his own promotion.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Boldgerg said:


> Completely different situation with Cody to your average pro wrestler going from one company to another.
> 
> AEW is basically his baby and he's shit on everything to do with WWE, the way they treated him, the way they treat people in general, the product.


They treat people badly, creative sucks, I'm not the world champion and I deserved better, etc. it's the same song and dance that a majority of people who leave/get released have said for the last 30 years. And lots of people go back despite saying all those things and some far worse things.

The only difference here is that Cody was a prominent figure in starting AEW. I don't know the deal with their power structure and typically I wouldn't give a fuck about it either but from what I've gleaned from this thread is that it has significantly changed since AEW was born and I can't speak for Cody but maybe that made it feel less like his "baby" than it did at the start.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Cult03 said:


> First of all, I don't believe this is true at all. But Cody has never fit in with what AEW is trying to be. He cares about story telling and why things are happening whereas the other EVP's just want to do a lot of moves and impress Meltzer.
> 
> In saying that, there are some things I'd like to see Cody do instead of "work" us and return to AEW. Write for WWE or start his own promotion.


cody writing for WWE is a good shout in all honesty.


----------



## 3venflow

This is what Andrew Zarian said on his Wrestling Observer show:

“There’s no contract signed, I know that. There’s nothing signed as of 3pm ET on Tuesday. But it looks like he may be heading over there, because the WWE guys were… they were waving their WWE flag in victory with this. I was very shocked at the reaction this was getting from that side. Normally, I’d never seen – I’ve been covering wrestling 11 years, been doing it on the Observer for a year now – I have never seen a celebration of sorts with someone that hasn’t signed yet.

“So they see this as a win. I was told multiple times that optics-wise, this looks bad for AEW and this looks great for WWE. Especially with the fact that not only was he an on-air top talent, he’s an EVP, he’s one of the founders, conceptualised the whole idea. So, this is a mega story. This is huge.”


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> cody writing for WWE is a good shout in all honesty.


What has Cody written in the past that makes you think it would be a good shout?

Just wondering as it seems that most of his feuds in AEW have been criticised booking wise.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ForceOfNature said:


> Yadda Yadda Yadda, say something worthwhile.


He's asking a pretty simple question tbh and you seem to be unable to answer it?


----------



## Geert Wilders

Erik. said:


> What has Cody written in the past that makes you think it would be a good shout?
> 
> Just wondering as it seems that most of his feuds in AEW have been criticised booking wise.


his promos have been good I think.

Take away the ego and he might actually write some compelling stories.


----------



## yeahright2

shandcraig said:


> nick aldis says hi


Yep, that´s what I always say when people question why Aldis didn´t pursue a career in a bigger promotion. Apparently he´s happy being a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Seth Grimes said:


> He's asking a pretty simple question tbh and you seem to be unable to answer it?


Lmao, no need to try manipulate an answer out of me.

I don't debate with idiots, much more worthwhile to use them for personal amusement.

Same guy saying Christian being an ECW champ means he wasn't used like shit is the guy you're taking up for.

Do better son.


----------



## Geert Wilders

Wait.

holy shit wait.

Cody signs for ROH


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

RoganJosh said:


> Could this be a work?


Yes, and every wrestling Journalist is in on it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Optics are definitely bigger than the talent impact. AEW founder leaving back to WWE to essentially try and help take down what he built - what got so bad behind the scenes?


----------



## elo

Cody Rhodes cured racism and he's going to be the one to break the real Forbidden Door down, an AEW v WWE Premium Live Event is coming playas!


----------



## ShadowCounter

Well the good news is that now Cody can solve racism in WWE too like he did in AEW. 👍


----------



## Araxen

Will Vince make his laser that tattoo off? That's something even Brandi couldn't get him to do.


----------



## 3venflow

Dave Meltzer: Cody & Brandi Rhodes leave AEW after failing to come to terms on new deals


Dave Meltzer breaks down the news that Cody & Brandi Rhodes are moving on from AEW.




www.f4wonline.com





Very long article by Meltzer here about the situation.

This quote explains Nick Jackson's heart emoji on IG:



> everyone said that the EVPs were getting along the best they have in a long time


Also:



> Khan had said in the past that he had options on all the key talent for 2022. Rhodes did have an option year, and possibly a two-year one, so it would have been Khan’s call not to exercise it. While we don’t know if the Rhodes’ deals are different, the big key original deals with the Young Bucks and Chris Jericho were all for three years, meaning they would end this year, plus an option period. The Bucks and Jericho’s options were picked up and they are still with the company. Kenny Omega’s first deal was for four years. Jericho was the highest money deal in the company until CM Punk came in at what was believed to have been the same level of money.


----------



## One Shed

Araxen said:


> Will Vince make his laser that tattoo off? That's something even Brandi couldn't get him to do.


It is going to be replaced by a large star.


----------



## Geeee

ShadowCounter said:


> Well the good news is that now Cody can solve racism in WWE too like he did in AEW. 👍


Cody and Brandi join The New Day, so Cody can say he has a black wife AND black friends


----------



## Seth Grimes

ForceOfNature said:


> Lmao, no need to try manipulate an answer out of me.
> 
> I don't debate with idiots, much more worthwhile to use them for personal amusement.
> 
> Same guy saying Christian being an ECW champ means he wasn't used like shit is the guy you're taking up for.
> 
> Do better son.


I mean that's not what he said? You forgot the part where he said "and two world titles"?

Weird that people should need to manipulate an answer out of you, if you make a claim then it should be somewhat easy to back up, right? Unless you were talking out of your ass ofc. Maybe it's best that someone like you doesn't go throwing around insults about who is intelligent or not.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Is this one of those things where he leaves to "renegotiate" a new contract to allow him to fight for the heavyweight belt?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ForceOfNature said:


> Lmao, no need to try manipulate an answer out of me.
> 
> I don't debate with idiots, much more worthwhile to use them for personal amusement.
> 
> Same guy saying Christian being an ECW champ means he wasn't used like shit is the guy you're taking up for.
> 
> Do better son.


There are several other reasons why Christian wasn't treated like shit by WWE. Like the fact that they made him the star he became. I mean there is a reason that people don't immediately associate him with anything other than WWE. They also employed him for the better part of two and a half decades even when he was unable to perform. I get why fans say that he deserved better positioning in the company I'm a big fan of the guy myself but he was always looked at and always landed in that second tier of guys in WWE. He was like Matt Hardy in a sense. Undoubtedly a talented dude, people liked him, could work with anybody but generally fell short of someone they were constantly compared to. Equating being "treated well" with championships is generally a fools errand because if being world champion is the fucking benchmark being treated well then 99% of wrestlers are treated like dog shit.


----------



## ForceOfNature

Seth Grimes said:


> I mean that's not what he said? You forgot the part where he said "and two world titles"?
> 
> Weird that people should need to manipulate an answer out of you, if you make a claim then it should be somewhat easy to back up, right? Unless you were talking out of your ass ofc. Maybe it's best that someone like you doesn't go throwing around insults about who is intelligent or not.


I'll call whoever I want unintelligent as I see it, thanks.

Like I said, the guy youre taking up for says Christian didn't get treated like shit.

Do. Better. Son.


----------



## adamclark52

I’m not even being a troll, he’ll be Stardust again within two years


----------



## ForceOfNature

MonkasaurusRex said:


> There are several other reasons why Christian wast treated like shit by WWE. Like the fact that they made him the star he became. I mean there is a reason that people don't immediately associate him with anything other than WWE. They also employed him for the better part of two and a half decades even when he was unable to perform. I get why fans say that he deserved better positioning in the company I'm a big fan of the guy myself but he was always looked at and always landed in that second tier of guys in WWE. He was like Matt Hardy in a sense. Undoubtedly a talented dude, people liked him, could work with anybody but generally fell short of someone they were constantly compared to. Equating being "treated well" with championships is generally a fools errand because if being world champion is the fucking benchmark being treated well then 99% of wrestlers are treated like dog shit.


Erm, Christian had a MUCH better run in TNA.

He was treated like shit in the WWE.

Both of these statements are correct.


----------



## Jbardo37

Can’t believe he would go back to wwe.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's a work. He's not going anywhere.


----------



## FrankieDs316

WWE paying Cody big is smart because it will lure other AEW wrestlers to potentially joined WWE


----------



## Cult03

Cody's kayfabe contract probably stated that he couldn't compete for the title and he would have to sign a new contract to be able to compete for it again, they're making it obvious that contract has run out so they can make it a storyline.


----------



## Jd_ccfc

Team nightmare


----------



## RiverFenix

Some people will call work even after Cody walks out live on Smackdown!


----------



## FrankieDs316

Martyn said:


> Cody Rhodes quitting went viral. It made the Steve Austin return just another news lol.


Because the Steve Austin news doesn’t have much legs other than WWE made him a big offer to comeback. Nothing confirmed on that end


----------



## ShadowCounter

FrankieDs316 said:


> WWE paying Cody big is smart because it will lure other AEW wrestlers to potentially joined WWE


No it won't either way. Not if they keep running the talent the way they have the past few years.


----------



## Seth Grimes

ForceOfNature said:


> I'll whoever I want unintelligent as I see it, thanks.


Just makes you look stupid when you call others unintelligent to then just say the dumbest shit possible, you know?


ForceOfNature said:


> Like I said, the guy youre taking up for says Christian didn't get treated like shit.


Christian got treated like shit by being made ECW champ, getting the World Title twice, winning the IC title, and generally being at the top of the card for a good few years? So by your standards, Khan must fucking HATE his guts


ForceOfNature said:


> Do. Better. Son.


I wish you would


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> Dave Meltzer: Cody & Brandi Rhodes leave AEW after failing to come to terms on new deals
> 
> 
> Dave Meltzer breaks down the news that Cody & Brandi Rhodes are moving on from AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.f4wonline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very long article by Meltzer here about the situation.
> 
> This quote explains Nick Jackson's heart emoji on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> Also:


Wait. This Meltzer article explicitly says that Chris Jericho had a 3 year deal with a 1 or 2 year option and that AEW picked up the option. So, Jericho isn't going anywhere and he was just trolling with Kevin Owens. I know that Jericho is very proud of that storyline with Owens and one of the reasons he claims for having left WWE was because he and KO didn't main event.

So, the rumors that Jericho is leaving are pretty much debunked. TBH I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho is here for the long haul stinking up commentary after he retires from wrestling


----------



## FrankieDs316

ShadowCounter said:


> No it won't either way. Not if they keep running the talent the way they have the past few years.


Money says otherwise


----------



## Erik.

How nice is it to have some sort of 'buzz' around wrestling again?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Geeee said:


> Wait. This Meltzer article explicitly says that Chris Jericho had a 3 year deal with a 1 or 2 year option and that AEW picked up the option. So, Jericho isn't going anywhere and he was just trolling with Kevin Owens. I know that Jericho is very proud of that storyline with Owens and one of the reasons he claims for having left WWE was because he and KO didn't main event.
> 
> So, the rumors that Jericho is leaving are pretty much debunked. TBH I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho is here for the long haul stinking up commentary after he retires from wrestling


Yeah this squashes the Jericho contract ending this year. The young bucks contract was picked up for 2 years. Don’t know if Jericho’s was for 1 more or 2?


----------



## taker_2004

ForceOfNature said:


> I'll call whoever I want unintelligent as I see it, thanks.
> 
> Like I said, the guy youre taking up for says Christian didn't get treated like shit.
> 
> Do. Better. Son.


Who the fuck are you to be telling people to do better, saying subjective things are facts and declaring people unintelligent (when said guy has provided a way better articulated argument than you)? Get your head out of your own ass. Monkey contributes many intelligent and thoughtful posts to the forum, and you're just annoying and contribute nothing. 

Christian was rightfully in the upper-midcard for most of his career when you compare him to the relative talent around him. Arguably the only reason Edge was included with Cena, Randy and Batista is because he fucked Lita and Toronto booed him outta Summerslam, or he'd likely be right beside Christian. The only people Vince has ever legit pushed, from Hulk and Warrior to Cena and Reigns, have a particular aesthetic and that should be obvious even to somebody with a Christian-shaped dick in his mouth. That's my opinion. But I'm not going to sit here and declare if somebody's accomplishments in a fictitious sport do not match up exactly with my perception of their talent relative to their peers that they were treated especially shitty. And then dismiss an entire person if they disagree.


----------



## Erik.

The way Cody wrote out his message on social media and the way the wrestlers are replying to everything seems like he's dying or retiring.

Not that he's leaving to go to the WWE.

It's all strange.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> The way Cody wrote out his message on social media and the way the wrestlers are replying to everything seems like he's dying or retiring.
> 
> Not that he's leaving to go to the WWE.
> 
> It's all strange.







Remember the time he retired after losing to Malakai Black and then Malakai kicked his head in and stole his boot


----------



## rbl85

The only thing that makes me think that it might be a work is that Cody wouldn't leave without saying goodbye live on Dynamite

It's so not Cody-like to leave like that.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> The only thing that makes me think that it might be a work is that Cody wouldn't leave without saying goodbye live on Dynamite
> 
> It's so not Cody-like to leave like that.


Nothing stopping him this Wednesday.

He's been out of contract since December.


----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> The only thing that makes me think that it might be a work is that Cody wouldn't leave without saying goodbye live on Dynamite
> 
> It's so not Cody-like to leave like that.


It's Wrestlemania SZN though, and Vince could have promised Cody the Shane-o-Mac spot. Cody is desperate for WWE vindication to his career.


----------



## One Shed

Imagine if the timing had been just a little different and he showed up at the Rumble with no spoilers. Would have had a shot at being the biggest surprise in wrestling in about 20 years.


----------



## Erik.

Two Sheds said:


> Imagine if the timing had been just a little different and he showed up at the Rumble with no spoilers. Would have had a shot at being the biggest surprise in wrestling in about 20 years.


Wouldn't surprise me if the Cody appearing in Rumble rumours were true and it was a true possibility if he wasn't holding the TNT championship.


----------



## Geert Wilders

rbl85 said:


> The only thing that makes me think that it might be a work is that Cody wouldn't leave without saying goodbye live on Dynamite
> 
> It's so not Cody-like to leave like that.


exit Cody Rhodes

enter Cody Runnels, next AEW Champion.


----------



## RapShepard

ShadowCounter said:


> Well the good news is that now Cody can solve racism in WWE too like he did in AEW.


This is an important aspect that's been overlooked


----------



## ShadowCounter

Erik. said:


> The way Cody wrote out his message on social media and the way the wrestlers are replying to everything seems like he's dying or retiring.
> 
> Not that he's leaving to go to the WWE.
> 
> It's all strange.


It's just his career that's dying.


----------



## 3venflow

The match we'll never get.


----------



## One Shed

Erik. said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if the Cody appearing in Rumble rumours were true and it was a true possibility if he wasn't holding the TNT championship.


Would have been a huge moment for sure. I really miss those unexpected moments.


----------



## One Shed

Geert Wilders said:


> exit Cody Rhodes
> 
> enter Cody Runnels, next AEW Champion.


With his hair a different color!!


----------



## JasmineAEW

rbl85 said:


> Sure you always need a raise of a couple millions to be able to take care of a kid.....


If you have the ability to do so, why wouldn’t you want to make as much money as possible to support your faMiley?


----------



## Honey Bucket

Maybe Cody can grow his moustache again before rejoining WWE in a foolproof way of nobody recognising him.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Notorious THB said:


> Sometimes money isn't everything, though.


Depends on what the person wants, needs and values. If Cody wants more money, I’m not going to judge him for it. More power to him.


----------



## RapShepard

ForceOfNature said:


> Yadda Yadda Yadda, say something worthwhile.


Who are these guys that were done wrong still waiting



Seth Grimes said:


> He's asking a pretty simple question tbh and you seem to be unable to answer it?


He doesn't have an answer



Seth Grimes said:


> I mean that's not what he said? You forgot the part where he said "and two world titles"?
> 
> Weird that people should need to manipulate an answer out of you, if you make a claim then it should be somewhat easy to back up, right? Unless you were talking out of your ass ofc. Maybe it's best that someone like you doesn't go throwing around insults about who is intelligent or not.


His point is just an emotional one



MonkasaurusRex said:


> There are several other reasons why Christian wast treated like shit by WWE. Like the fact that they made him the star he became. I mean there is a reason that people don't immediately associate him with anything other than WWE. They also employed him for the better part of two and a half decades even when he was unable to perform. I get why fans say that he deserved better positioning in the company I'm a big fan of the guy myself but he was always looked at and always landed in that second tier of guys in WWE. He was like Matt Hardy in a sense. Undoubtedly a talented dude, people liked him, could work with anybody but generally fell short of someone they were constantly compared to. Equating being "treated well" with championships is generally a fools errand because if being world champion is the fucking benchmark being treated well then 99% of wrestlers are treated like dog shit.


That's the thing though, only in WWE is it "were you Vince's favorite" or bust. Remember there's still plenty of hardcore fans that feel Cesaro and Ricochet are being done wrong and would surely be main event players in any other promotion. 



ForceOfNature said:


> Erm, Christian had a MUCH better run in TNA.
> 
> He was treated like shit in the WWE.
> 
> Both of these statements are correct.


You mean the TNA run were people thought he had retired? Not to say it was bad, but even his main event run in TNA was pretty short and lacking Impact all things considered.


----------



## One Shed

Honey Bucket said:


> Maybe Cody can grow his moustache again before rejoining WWE in a foolproof way of nobody recognising him.


And dye his hair again.


----------



## Gn1212

I don't think it's down to Cody "needing" more money. He was a rich kid and now a rich man.
I think it's him "knowing" his worth. 

Based on the latest reports he probably wanted whatever Punk and Jericho were getting. I mean, in his mind he's as big a star for AEW and an original.

He has options so he wants to explore them. Fair play to him.


----------



## JasmineAEW

Gn1212 said:


> I don't think it's down to Cody "needing" more money. He was a rich kid and now a rich man.
> I think it's him "knowing" his worth.
> 
> Based on the latest reports he probably wanted whatever Punk and Jericho were getting. I mean, in his mind he's as big a star for AEW and an original.
> 
> He has options so he wants to explore them. Fair play to him.


Exactly. And in my mind, Cody is right.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Imagine if Cody and Brandi have their 2nd son while Cody is on WWE, the fireworks and the special announcement treatment it will get during a random Raw or Smackdown lmao.


----------



## Prized Fighter

If Cody really has been offered 3.5 million plus incentives, then fair play to him. WWE is overpaying so that they can get one over on AEW.

I do think Cody will regret this decision from a creativity standpoint, but his pay check will be fat. I don't know what AEW offered, but $3.5m doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## attituderocks

Fuck even TMZ is talking about Cody's departure. He is the biggest mainstream wrestler right now


----------



## shandcraig

With Jay sadly I think nothing that joke of a group the elite. Maybe they will gain more story of heeling up against aew. Cody returns to be the ultimate baby face to save aew. Weeks later fans start booing him again


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> The way Cody wrote out his message on social media and the way the wrestlers are replying to everything seems like he's dying or retiring.
> 
> Not that he's leaving to go to the WWE.
> 
> It's all strange.


Its weird as hell lol I’ve been reading the talents responses all day and it does come off like he’s retiring. Like they’re thanking him one final time for his legacy in a general sense. Hopefully we get his actual decision within the next day or two the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Blonde

Ratedr4life said:


> I can't see Cody going back to WWE or WWE really even wanting him other than to bury him hard and release him.
> 
> Cody would be idiotic to go back there after the last 5 years.
> 
> Cody is either taking a break from wrestling altogether and focusing on other endeavors, or he's just done with wrestling.


Exactly what I'm thinking. They sign him to a massive deal and he gets future endeavored shortly after.


----------



## One Shed

Lyynch said:


> Exactly what I'm thinking. They sign him to a massive deal and he gets future endeavored shortly after.


Comes in, becomes Stardust again, jobs at Mania to some goof, then plans change pal and he is given his 90 days. Then they only have to pay him for like four months and his worth is zero to anyone else.


----------



## bdon

Cult03 said:


> First of all, I don't believe this is true at all. But Cody has never fit in with what AEW is trying to be. He cares about story telling and why things are happening whereas the other EVP's just want to do a lot of moves and impress Meltzer.
> 
> In saying that, there are some things I'd like to see Cody do instead of "work" us and return to AEW. Write for WWE or start his own promotion.


Yeah, that racism story with a black guy is some great psychology, eh Chief?

You keep touting Cody as this master storyteller, yet you have nothing to use as evidence.


----------



## yeahbaby!

Wouldn't surprise if this is all an elaborate work, stuff like this is really the only modern way to exercise some kayfabe. Considering his recent bullshit shoot promos it seems like the kind of thing he would love to jerk off to before coming back with a shit eating grin and a 'gotcha' attitude.


----------



## One Shed

So who gets the Nightmare bus in the divorce?

New words to his theme:

Now I'm back, the E's my home
Got a star on my face since I broke that throne


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Welp looks like Cody is gonna be back to "whoaaaaaa smokin mirrors" with him coming out in his underwear flicking his hood 😂


----------



## FriedTofu

No matter the outcome, the first major name to jump from AEW to WWE will get to bank on the move for a while. Not a bad move to make for a career mid-carder if this isn't a work. Look how jumping to the indies from WWE work out for Cody the first time.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ForceOfNature said:


> Erm, Christian had a MUCH better run in TNA.
> 
> He was treated like shit in the WWE.
> 
> Both of these statements are correct.


His timing TNA was excellent especially for him getting what people perceived was his due as a singles act. It didn't raise his general profile or become something people readily associate with him so there are draw backs as well. He's still most fondly remembered by a majority of people for his time in WWE despite probably bhavjng done his best work as a solo act in TNA. The truth is he always did very well for himself whether it was in WWE or TNA and even thus far is AEW. Other than not getting a major push(that was like I said likely due to always being compared to Edge and in an era where even Edge was at best the #3 option depending on where you stand on Triple H and Randy Orton during that timeframe) he was treated very well in WWE. I'm mean I'd love a job where I'm treated like "shit" and still wildly successful compared to a vast majority of the people I work with.


----------



## rich110991

I refuse to believe he would go back to WWE 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Prosper

Two Sheds said:


> Comes in, becomes Stardust again, jobs at Mania to some goof, then plans change pal and he is given his 90 days. Then they only have to pay him for like four months and his worth is zero to anyone else.


If “budget cuts” were the actual reason why all of that talent was released last year, then that would mean that paying that $3mil-$5mil that he was reportedly offered won’t last long. If he makes the entire amount then WWE will create a lot of bad energy amongst talent that left because obviously they lied if they’re willing to pay Cody such an exorbitant amount. It’ll come off as the ultimate pettiness.

They’ll wave the money in his face and release him 6 months later after they’re done “sticking it to Tony” and showing that AEW talent don’t stand a chance in kayfabe against WWE main eventers. If Cody signs, this will be one interesting year. If he’s buried and gets released, he gets no sympathy from me.


----------



## One Shed

Prosper said:


> If “budget cuts” were the actual reason why all of that talent was released last year, then that would mean that paying that $3mil-$5mil that he was reportedly offered won’t last long. If he makes the entire amount then WWE will create a lot of bad energy amongst talent that left because obviously they lied if they’re willing to pay Cody such an exorbitant amount. It’ll come off as the ultimate pettiness.
> 
> They’ll wave the money in his face and release him 6 months later after they’re done “sticking it to Tony” and showing that AEW talent don’t stand a chance in kayfabe against WWE main eventers. If Cody signs, this will be one interesting year. If he’s buried and gets released, he gets no sympathy from me.


If they bury and release him, it will pretty much guarantee no one from AEW would dare jump even if the money looked good. MJF would end up being Miz's pissboy. Reigns would use Darby as a toothpick. Keith Lee would debut in a skirt. Oh wait.


----------



## Erik.

Two Sheds said:


> If they bury and release him, it will pretty much guarantee no one from AEW would dare jump even if the money looked good. MJF would end up being Miz's pissboy. Reigns would use Darby as a toothpick. Keith Lee would debut in a skirt. Oh wait.


This.

They'll push him and present him hard for atleast a year if he goes there.

Over the top entrances, dominant wins, good amount of mic time with promos that seem like he has been given creative freedom.

All ready for next year's contract renewals in AEW to see who WWE can poach and show that "hey look, it's not all bad here"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

taker_2004 said:


> Who the fuck are you to be telling people to do better, saying subjective things are facts and declaring people unintelligent (when said guy has provided a way better articulated argument than you)? Get your head out of your own ass. Monkey contributes many intelligent and thoughtful posts to the forum, and you're just annoying and contribute nothing.
> 
> Christian was rightfully in the upper-midcard for most of his career when you compare him to the relative talent around him. Arguably the only reason Edge was included with Cena, Randy and Batista is because he fucked Lita and Toronto booed him outta Summerslam, or he'd likely be right beside Christian. The only people Vince has ever legit pushed, from Hulk and Warrior to Cena and Reigns, have a particular aesthetic and that should be obvious even to somebody with a Christian-shaped dick in his mouth. That's my opinion. But I'm not going to sit here and declare if somebody's accomplishments in a fictitious sport do not match up exactly with my perception of their talent relative to their peers that they were treated especially shitty. And then dismiss an entire person if they disagree.


Even from the very beginning of Edge's career in WWF/E you could tell that people in power saw something in him. The Lita scenario certainly helped him get away from the "stigma" of Tag team/mid card Edge.


----------



## KrysRaw1

HHH vs Cody right??


----------



## Buhalovski

Erik. said:


> This.
> 
> They'll push him and present him hard for atleast a year if he goes there.
> 
> Over the top entrances, dominant wins, good amount of mic time with promos that seem like he has been given creative freedom.
> 
> All ready for next year's contract renewals in AEW to see who WWE can poach and show that "hey look, it's not all bad here"


Most of their roster is people being fired from WWE anyways. The only ones who they might be interested in are MJF and Jade.


----------



## Cult03

Geert Wilders said:


> exit Cody Rhodes
> 
> enter Cody Runnels, next AEW Champion.


His original contract was signed as "Cody". Now he has his Rhodes name back he can finally challenge for the title. Cody couldn't, but Cody Rhodes can.


----------



## Erik.

Buhalovski said:


> Most of their roster is people being fired from WWE anyways. The only ones who they might be interested in are MJF and Jade.


And if they treat Cody like shit, both of them have good reason not to leave AEW.


----------



## Erik.

Literally 2 weeks ago.

Crazy in context.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

3venflow said:


> TK needs to start with the seven year deals that NJPW handed out to Okada and White to stop poaching. Of course, that comes with considerable risk (ie. a talent not reaching his/her potential) but it's better than losing an MJF to the Fed after doing all the leg work.


A New Japan wrestler who doesn’t live up to potential can always be moved down the card and kept there. Odds are he will still be good in the ring if a little boring. He can be slotted as the job guy in multi-man matches. 
The salary structure in Japan probably doesn’t go to such extremes from low to high end pay that American companies like AEW tend to fall between. Can’t pay people too similarly because that makes you a dirty dirty socialist or something. 

I think New Japan used to just do one year deals for many many years. IIRC, They would be renewed annually on Jan. 5 after their biggest event. I guess they changed their policy in recent years. Everyone knows that loyalty to your employer is a big thing in Japanese wrestling. There has been a lot more movement and cross-pollination between promotions in the last ten years. New Japan would use indies on the undercard but it was always trueborn natives and foreigners. Now they aren’t as strict and it has worked pretty well for them.


----------



## 3venflow

^ That promo made me remember Arn. I wonder if he keeps managing Shotty Lee and Brock Anderson.


----------



## JoePanther

I don't understand the WWE thing for either side to be honest. For the WWE, is paying a midcard talent really worth 3.5m, hell Cody was a midcard guy in his own company. For Cody, he did everything possible to buy the trademarks for the naming rights of a plethora of PPVs his dad created. I can see Cody in NJPW, MLW, NWA or TNA before WWE. Anything is possible, I just fail to see how this is in any side's best interests and if it happened I fail to see either side fulfilling the length of the contract.


----------



## PG Punk

FrankieDs316 said:


> Every major wrestling news outlet has confirmed this is not a work. It’s not a work people!


It's impossible to work the wrestling media?


----------



## deadcool

Ariel Helwani and Andrew Zarian confirmed that Cody is having talks with the WWE. 

After all that WWE bashing that Cody did while in AEW, he's going back there. He comes off as a hypocrite.


----------



## Blonde

Prosper said:


> If “budget cuts” were the actual reason why all of that talent was released last year, then that would mean that paying that $3mil-$5mil that he was reportedly offered won’t last long. If he makes the entire amount then WWE will create a lot of bad energy amongst talent that left because obviously they lied if they’re willing to pay Cody such an exorbitant amount. It’ll come off as the ultimate pettiness.
> 
> They’ll wave the money in his face and release him 6 months later after they’re done “sticking it to Tony” and showing that AEW talent don’t stand a chance in kayfabe against WWE main eventers. If Cody signs, this will be one interesting year. If he’s buried and gets released, he gets no sympathy from me.


Budget cuts never meant that they could no longer afford the talent that they had released. It just meant that there was no longer a point in having them on the books when they can direct that money toward something that could produce returns. Even if they would have to pay that entire $3.5 million to Cody, burying AEW (in their eyes) would be worth every penny to them.


----------



## Cult03

bdon said:


> Yeah, that racism story with a black guy is some great psychology, eh Chief?
> 
> You keep touting Cody as this master storyteller, yet you have nothing to use as evidence.


That's called hyperbole and cherry picking and I know too well not to get involved in this conversation with you as you can't talk rationally about it but here we gooooo. 

I've never said he's a great story teller but he absolutely prioritizes it over the amount of moves one can do in the ring. You keep getting sensitive about it because I say he prioritizes story telling and for some reason you see that as "he's a master story teller". In all of our arguments and conversations over the years you've literally never argued a single point I've actually made, instead arguing the thoughts you've fabricated in your own mind. 

Have a good day, Bdon. I truly hope this news is music to your ears.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Lyynch said:


> Budget cuts never meant that they could no longer afford the talent that they had released. It just meant that there was no longer a point in having them on the books when they can direct that money toward something that could produce returns. Even if they would have to pay that entire $3.5 million to Cody, *burying AEW (in their eyes) would be worth every penny to them*.


And when that doesn't happen do they blame Cody the same way they blamed HHH for NXT 1.0's failure to stop AEW?


----------



## Cult03

PG Punk said:


> It's impossible to work the wrestling media?


The media know who butters their bread. The people who bother to read their bullshit are AEW fans so they'll do anything they can to keep AEW on their side. They don't necessarily even have to be on AEW's payroll. 

They're already setting it up to be WWE's failure too. Someone said internally WWE is already celebrating. Isn't Vince going to look silly when Cody Rhodes shows up on Dynamite ready to challenge for the World Title, even if the news wasn't true. It's so predictable.


----------



## omaroo

Ye cody is a massive hypocrite and clearly has no morales and self respect for himself. 

Enjoy getting buried stardust..sorry cody.


----------



## Freelancer

PG Punk said:


> It's impossible to work the wrestling media?


No, people like Meltzer never get worked!!!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

RiverFenix said:


> Optics are definitely bigger than the talent impact. AEW founder leaving back to WWE to essentially try and help take down what he built - what got so bad behind the scenes?


It was probably Cody who brought the bad. He was his own little world. His own little world was up there with Jericho’s as far as bad ideas for feuds and matches goes. Everything he did in 2021 was a lowlight for most shows he appeared on. Cody and Jericho both had some quality matches but they were much less than if they didn’t sequester themselves away from feuds that might not give as much promo time or silly angles.

Cody set himself on fire because he needed to be cheered. That was stupid, sofa king stupid. His final promo was his last gasp at acceptance. He won the fans over but they weren’t listening to what he was saying. Cody is thin skinned which really isn’t the best for someone who likes the sweet kiss of regularly blading.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Hope this shit it's not a work and he leaves, Cody babyface run started good until you realized Brandi was not leaving his corner there's no way you can be a babyface with that heat magnet at your side in almost all your matches, he could fix it being heel but refused, good get the fuck out I preffer to watch that fat freak Keith Lee on his spot, I belive he sign with WWE if they let him have Brandi to be on his corner that girl just want more media coverage and WWE has more viewers.


----------



## Cult03

Cody will get massive go away heat if this is a work. I’m not sure he (or Brandi) know that go away heat isn’t good though. @bdon, I’m not saying he’s great at getting heat just so you’re aware.


----------



## One Shed

Cult03 said:


> Cody will get massive go away heat if this is a work. I’m not sure he (or Brandi) know that go away heat isn’t good though. @bdon, I’m not saying he’s great at getting heat just so you’re aware.


At least we do not have to see PVZ sell for Brandi now.


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> Cody will get massive go away heat if this is a work. I’m not sure he (or Brandi) know that go away heat isn’t good though. @bdon, I’m not saying he’s great at getting heat just so you’re aware.


Lol no he wouldn't, the fanbase would call it one of the greatest works of all time and he would become one of the greatest heels of the last 20 years.


----------



## PG Punk

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Yes, and every wrestling Journalist is in on it.


They could very well be working the journalists too.


----------



## Jay Trotter

Well, he hasn't been much of a steady presence on AEW TV for quite a while. He has dipped in and out in a program here and there. Not sure if this will impact anything going on right now based upon the onscreen. But one of their five biggest stars on roster and the face of the company since it's inception. A brilliant performer and storyteller in the ring and on the mic that you could slide into a main event slot at any time. A fantastic spokesperson for the company that knows how to be professional unlike some others in creative. And a money making epic heel turn no longer on the table. Cody will be missed. There is no question. It's a shame some couldn't appreciate his greatness and passion for the business. No Cody. No AEW. And for that we should wish him well.


----------



## Cult03

Prosper said:


> Lol no he wouldn't, the fanbase would call it one of the greatest works of all time and he would become one of the greatest heels of the last 20 years.


He already has a fair bit of go away heat with your flip obsessed fan base. Like TK, Cody will become the boy who cried wolf and can’t be trusted. And AEW fans don’t want to be worked, that’s why they obsess over Melzers bullshit. They won’t appreciate that someone got one over them.


----------



## DrEagles

Jay Trotter said:


> Well, he hasn't been much of a steady presence on AEW TV for quite a while. He has dipped in and out in a program here and there. Not sure if this will impact anything going on right now based upon the onscreen. But one of their five biggest stars on roster and the face of the company since it's inception. A brilliant performer and storyteller in the ring and on the mic that you could slide into a main event slot at any time. A fantastic spokesperson for the company that knows how to be professional unlike some others in creative. And a money making epic heel turn no longer on the table. Cody will be missed. There's is no question. It's a shame some couldn't appreciate his greatness and passion for the business. No Cody. No AEW. And for that we should wish him well.


Not true. Kahn was in talks with Turner Broadcasting and had plans on starting a wrestling company before he ever spoke a word to Cody


----------



## Prosper

Cult03 said:


> He already has a fair bit of go away heat with your flip obsessed fan base. Like TK, Cody will become the boy who cried wolf and can’t be trusted. And AEW fans don’t want to be worked, that’s why they obsess over Melzers bullshit. They won’t appreciate that someone got one over them.


Quite the opposite. The more hardcore of a fan you are, the more you appreciate these parts of professional wrestling. The casuals have no idea what's going on. Cody's heat with the AEW fanbase has nothing to do with him not doing the same "movez" the Lucha Bros are doing, but everything to do with his self-indulgence. Workrate (something Cody excels at) has nothing to do with it. If Cody were to come back 4 weeks from now to defeat Hangman Page for example, that would only result in fans welcoming him back as a mega heel on the same or similar level as the greats. I hope he's pulling one over on us. Would make for a lot of buzz and conversation, which is exciting. No one's gonna be "mad" at Cody for working them.


----------



## Chan Hung

PLOT TWIST: Cody to head to NXT


----------



## H4L

So long Cody. Have fun jobbing to Vince’s golden boy.


----------



## Shleppy

Good for Cody Rhodes to be leaving that cesspool

The future is bright for him


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

otbr87 said:


> WWE has been having their worst viewership of all time in the last few years and is still ahead of AEW's viewership week after week. That doesn't say much about the quality of either company. Very low bar set for AEW if they can't surpass WWE in viewership or quality.


WWe is over fifty years old and a shell of its former self. AEW isn't even five years old and growing. A little perspective please.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

PG Punk said:


> They could very well be working the journalists too.


I suppose that's true but that's a risky game for them to play especially because the journalists are generally pro AEW and AEW itself is very pro journalist. Working them and making them look like fools may not be the smartest decision. I wouldn't risk alienating people who always have my back and have the ear of the company's most ardent fans.


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I suppose that's true but that's a risky game for them to pay especially because the journalists are generally pro AEW and AEW itself is very pro journalist. Working them and making them look like fools may not be the smartest decision. I wouldn't risk alienating people who always have my back and have the ear of the company's most ardent fans.


I have no doubt if its a work, the journalists would praise it if even THEY were worked.

It'd be unprecedented.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> I have no doubt if its a work, the journalists would praise it if even THEY were worked.
> 
> It'd be unprecedented.


They'd almost have to praise it or take full ownership of getting worked.

The only thing worse for their reputation than getting worked would be them being in on it. You can't try and be a "news" source and say "haha we fooled you" to the people who look to you for news.


----------



## justinkjones1993

Now that Cody Rhodes may be coming to WWE, we should all act the way the AEW fans act when a midcard wrestler debuts over there.

Mark out like he is prime Hulk Hogan and Steve Austin in one guy and all collectively cum in our pants for 6 weeks straight.


----------



## 3venflow

If it's a work then the WWE are being played since reporters linked to them think he's going there. I don't think it's a work at this point - Cody's farewell message was him being a gracious babyface guy, which wouldn't fit him returning as an invader. I think this breakdown in negotiations has happened very recently, since they have just brought back PvZ to feud with Brandi.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Wow this is a HUGE piece that is leaving AEW, hate him or like him. Cody created AEW basically with the Bucks and Tony Khan. WWE can even market him as "The Creator of AEW".

Still....I always found weird that Cody never involved himself with the other Elite guys on Dynamite. Never with the other big stars either. I would have loved to have seen him interact with CM Punk for example. I think the promos would have been less of pissing match like what MJF had with Punk and it could have been more interesting since both guys are lightning rods with fans. I think he would have a been a wonderful heel to go after Adam Page. Where you have this egoistical guy who thinks he's all the shit going after a humble guy like Page. I think he would have brought the best in him.

If I'm booking the WWE I am salivating at all the match ups right now. Could wrestle Orton, etc.....Although I would have had him join the Rumble.

Finally, even though it sounds crazy cause of all the freedom he has in AEW, think about it, the money the WWE has been making latelty and all the guys they released, giving Cody say....5 million per year is nothing to them. Maybe giving him and his wife their own show on Peacock, etc....That would be the thing to lure him away.


----------



## Teemu™

I love Cody, but I don't see this as a huge get for WWE. It's not like Cody is jumping from WCW, he's spent the last few years in an unknown upstart t-shirt company watched by a couple of thousand people per week. The fans have not seen Cody in several years, he would need to be re-established in the big leagues again if he goes to WWE. I completely understand him leaving, though. And I mean. Who doesn't want to be in the WWE? It's the big leagues.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

taker_2004 said:


> Who the fuck are you to be telling people to do better, saying subjective things are facts and declaring people unintelligent (when said guy has provided a way better articulated argument than you)? Get your head out of your own ass. Monkey contributes many intelligent and thoughtful posts to the forum, and you're just annoying and contribute nothing.
> 
> Christian was rightfully in the upper-midcard for most of his career when you compare him to the relative talent around him. Arguably the only reason Edge was included with Cena, Randy and Batista is because he fucked Lita and Toronto booed him outta Summerslam, or he'd likely be right beside Christian. The only people Vince has ever legit pushed, from Hulk and Warrior to Cena and Reigns, have a particular aesthetic and that should be obvious even to somebody with a Christian-shaped dick in his mouth. That's my opinion. But I'm not going to sit here and declare if somebody's accomplishments in a fictitious sport do not match up exactly with my perception of their talent relative to their peers that they were treated especially shitty. And then dismiss an entire person if they disagree.


Taker!! cody truly brings everybody together


----------



## zorori

rbl85 said:


> The only thing that makes me think that it might be a work is that Cody wouldn't leave without saying goodbye live on Dynamite
> 
> It's so not Cody-like to leave like that.


Heh, maybe this is the new surprise? Instead of revealing new signings, just pretend guys have left and bring them back as a surprise. It would be a shock if he appeared and he still could (and go to WWE or not).


----------



## ElTerrible

Erik. said:


> I have no doubt if its a work, the journalists would praise it if even THEY were worked.
> 
> It'd be unprecedented.


I don´t know if it is a work, but I have been waiting for something like this for ages in wrestling. I still can´t believe that wrestling has never properly utilized social media to their advantage in meshing and blurring reality into storylines, outside of some childish twitter wars between wrestlers. 

If this is a work the heat for Cody will be un-real.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> I love Cody, but I don't see this as a huge get for WWE. It's not like Cody is jumping from WCW, *he's spent the last few years in an unknown upstart t-shirt company watched by a couple of thousand people per week. *The fans have not seen Cody in several years, he would need to be re-established in the big leagues again if he goes to WWE. I completely understand him leaving, though. And I mean. Who doesn't want to be in the WWE? It's the big leagues.



Do mods even exist on this forum anymore? I'm all for open dialogue but clear-cut, complete and utter lazy trolling like this shouldn't continue to happen.

It's embarrassing and destroys the boards for the few posters around who are actually capable of having rational open dialogue.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Seth Grimes said:


> Huge loss for them, wish he would stay cause nowhere else is going to give him the TV time that he had in AEW.


Yea but his TV time never amounted to anything. It was always these type of storylines on his own island never really affecting the product. He never was involved with the big stars in big angles. I wonder if it was basically the deal with TK: OK you can book your own shit but not the rest. So they isolated him this way. This is what it felt anyway. It's mind-boggling that he leaves and he was never AEW Champ.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> If it's a work then the WWE are being played since reporters linked to them think he's going there. I don't think it's a work at this point - Cody's farewell message was him being a gracious babyface guy, which wouldn't fit him returning as an invader. I think this breakdown in negotiations has happened very recently, since they have just brought back PvZ to feud with Brandi.


Well truth be told is the only way this would work is Cody going all the way to legit negotiate with WWE to have their inside sources confirm it, too. I guess thinking about it only somebody like Cody could actually do it, cause you are burning that WWE bridge forever. I guess this really depends how deep that WWE hatred runs. To make them beg him to come back to only tell them to f*** off. That would be something else. 

Cody is so deeply rooted in the AEW&TNT Warner relationship with all his shows on their networks that it would seem insane to give that all up for a place he allegedly hates. On the other hand these exact roots and connections make it so attractive for WWE to overpay him and rip them out. 

It´s a big story. That´s for sure. I could see it go either way. WWE is not clever enough for such an elaborate storyline. AEW might be. On the other hand WWE is cunning enough to calculate that overpaying for Cody could collapse the whole AEW project. WWE is not paying for his in-ring talent. They are paying for his business connections.


----------



## shandcraig

Wolf Mark said:


> Yea but his TV time never amounted to anything. It was always these type of storylines on his own island never really affecting the product. He never was involved with the big stars in big angles. I wonder if it was basically the deal with TK: OK you can book your own shit but not the rest. So they isolated him this way. This is what it felt anyway. It's mind-boggling that he leaves and he was never AEW Champ.



in his own bubble since day1


----------



## Wolf Mark

3venflow said:


> There'll surely be a conflict of interest if a WWE-bound Cody remains in the Nightmare Factory while it also serves as the AEW training ground. Cody could technically give WWE scoops about who is promising and what not. It also puts QT (who seems to be a decent trainer) in a difficult position.
> 
> AEW could just open its own facility, it's a good investment for the long-term and they can hire great trainers. In general, AEW should try and have these things under its own brand anyway. Most major wrestling promotions have had their own official training facilities.
> 
> BTW, according to WOL, two unnamed talents tried to get big money deals from AEW and were turned down. I'm thinking Strowman and Wyatt/Windham.


Frankly that's good news. Means that AEW are gonna stop throwing money needlessly anymore.


----------



## Chan Hung

It's pretty hard to digest. Cody is one of AEW's better promo guys, can wrestle and still has a while left in his tank. If it was a money issue, Tony Khan could have let over 20 geeks on his roster go, save cash and try to keep Cody.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Chan Hung said:


> It's pretty hard to digest.* Cody is one of AEW's better promo guys*, can wrestle and still has a while left in his tank. If it was a money issue, Tony Khan could have let over 20 geeks on his roster go, save cash and try to keep Cody.


I honestly think over the last year or so Cody has been one of the worst promos in the world. Repetitive garbage that nobody was buying and a complete and total refusal to acknowledge it was failing. 

I'll never forget his unbelievably horrific solving racism promo, the absolute worst in AEW history.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Chan Hung said:


> It's pretty hard to digest. Cody is one of AEW's better promo guys, can wrestle and still has a while left in his tank. If it was a money issue, Tony Khan could have let over 20 geeks on his roster go, save cash and try to keep Cody.


Cody was the best all around talent in AEW if you mix in wrestling ability, promo, look, age, etc.....It's a huge loss really. And he leaves without having feuded with the Elites or Moxley or Punk or Bryan. All these big angles that were left on the table. I don't have a favorite promotion at present time but I always hate the potential non-realised in any fields. And this was the case. His best thing was against MJF. Those promos and matches were great. The whole angle with the whipping was raw and phenomenal.

The only positive is that if he goes to the WWE and they actually do something with him. Because frankly the WWE product has sucked for ages. He might inject some energy there.


----------



## Lorromire

Dreams do come true


----------



## shandcraig

codys probably at home jerking himself off to all the online messages. Ohhhhhhh these fuckers dont even know im coming brother.


----------



## Araxen

You can really tell who the people are in this thread that don't watch AEW. AEW isn't going to collapse because Cody is gone. It will thrive because he's gone now. He was regularly getting boo'd for every appearance he made. He was very bad for the product, and it's a blessing he's gone.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Araxen said:


> You can really tell who the people are in this thread that don't watch AEW. AEW isn't going to collapse because Cody is gone. It will thrive because he's gone now. He was regularly getting boo'd for every appearance he made. He was very bad for the product, and it's a blessing he's gone.


What amazes me is that people think this moves the needle at all.


----------



## KingofKings1524

I haven’t seen this many trolls come out of the woodwork in a loooong time haha. Hell, there are 5-6 threads alone on the first page of the WWE section specifically about Cody. I’d honestly be shocked if there isn’t more to this than him just not getting paid enough and packing up for WWE. I’m just not entirely sure what it is.


----------



## Wolf Mark

Ghost Lantern said:


> What amazes me is that people think this moves the needle at all.


WWE don't have to move the needle. But they can take things, though. 

It's a positive if it can make the WWE product a little better with someone new joining them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

I don't think Cody joining the WWE helps at all. In fact, I think it just makes them feel.... desperate. Just my opinion. It's just not a great look.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I really don't want Cody Rhodes stinking up the joint on WWE again after how awful he was last time. But I'm telling you all,

Inside motherfucking job

Vince was probably teaching Tony Khan the ropes before AEW began and giving him the basics on how to run a promotion, wouldn't shock me at all with Vince and Shad Khan likely being in similar circles. The more AEW guys that inevitably move over to WWE the more likely it is. 

Russo was right bro.


----------



## shandcraig

Araxen said:


> You can really tell who the people are in this thread that don't watch AEW. AEW isn't going to collapse because Cody is gone. It will thrive because he's gone now. He was regularly getting boo'd for every appearance he made. He was very bad for the product, and it's a blessing he's gone.


just like wwe is not going to make a lick of difference if he went there


----------



## taker_2004

Ghost Lantern said:


> I don't think Cody joining the WWE helps at all. In fact, I think it just makes them feel.... desperate. Just my opinion. It's just not a great look.


If hiring an EVP and major player (whether you liked him or not, or whether he panned out or not) from a competitor makes WWE look desperate--I assume you're not keep an accurate tabulation of who's hiring whose reject talent on the regular--then that says a lot about AEW not WWE. If one of AEW's founders is so bereft of value and talent that scooping him up would make WWE seem desperate....well, put it together, Skip.


----------



## Chan Hung

shandcraig said:


> codys probably at home jerking himself off to all the online messages. Ohhhhhhh these fuckers dont even know im coming brother.


He's online here as a guest user thinking............. Oh now you fuckers like me


----------



## Ghost Lantern

taker_2004 said:


> If hiring an EVP and major player (whether you liked him or not, or whether he panned out or not) from a competitor makes WWE look desperate--I assume you're not keep an accurate tabulation of who's hiring whose reject talent on the regular--then that says a lot about AEW not WWE. If one of AEW's founders is so bereft of value and talent that scooping him up would make WWE seem desperate....well, put it together, Skip.


Uh...I I am just telling you what I think. Take it or leave it. Cody is not a 'needle mover".

Kenny Omega, The Young Bucks, okay they move the needle a little to me. But not Cody, he's a retread. Lucky for the company who signs him, they now get a neck tattoo.


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> He's online here as a guest user thinking............. Oh now you fuckers like me


I still treat him the same


----------



## shandcraig

Ghost Lantern said:


> Uh...I I am just telling you what I think. Take it or leave it. Cody is not a 'needle mover".
> 
> Kenny Omega, The Young Bucks, okay they move the needle a little to me. But not Cody, he's a retread. Lucky for the company who signs him, they now get a neck tattoo.


young bucks move the needle ? please


----------



## MIZizAwesome

I don't even like Cody but the people saying it won't hurt AEW are lying to themselves. The people saying it wouldn't help WWE are lying to themselves too. Cody would be a huge get for any company or big for AEW to retain. Stop with all the 🧢


----------



## shandcraig

so are the bets that he returns as a face or a heel ?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

shandcraig said:


> young bucks move the needle ? please



Whatever you think buddy...you do you


----------



## MIZizAwesome

shandcraig said:


> young bucks move the needle ? please


Don't like the Bucks but they got a huge following so yes they do


----------



## shandcraig

Ghost Lantern said:


> young bucks move the needle ? please


Whatever you think buddy...you do you
[/QUOTE]


you literally have zero evidence of this. The bucks hardly get half the cheers of half the roster. simply not true


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Sigh, the Bucks are pretty much half the reason AEW exists......just stop, seriously. I don't care for them either. But they helped build the audience for this product.


----------



## taker_2004

Ghost Lantern said:


> Kenny Omega, The Young Bucks, okay they move the needle a little to me. But not Cody, he's a retread. Lucky for the company who signs him, they now get a neck tattoo.


The most hideous neck tattoo in human history. That's gotta count for something, right?

I agree he's not a needle-mover, but I don't think it makes WWE look desperate unless he comes in and outclasses everybody Vince has tried to establish and we know that's not gonna happen lol. Desperate to me is kinda how WCW placated Hogan because he legitimately had something (drawing power) that would be of detriment if he had defected earlier.


----------



## shandcraig

If sting,punk,bryan and every other guy people pretend are amazing right now cant move the needle, the young bucks most certaintly are not doing it.


----------



## One Shed

shandcraig said:


> you literally have zero evidence of this. The bucks hardly get half the cheers of half the roster. simply not true


Bucks move the needle...of the scale...down.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

taker_2004 said:


> The most hideous neck tattoo in human history. That's gotta count for something, right?
> 
> I agree he's not a needle-mover, but I don't think it makes WWE look desperate unless he comes in and outclasses everybody Vince has tried to establish and we know that's not gonna happen lol. Desperate to me is kinda how WCW placated Hogan because he legitimately had something (drawing power) that would be of detriment if he had defected earlier.


Fair enough


----------



## taker_2004

Two Sheds said:


> Bucks move the needle...of the scale...down.


Bucks move the needle like they keep moving their foreheads: up, up, up!!


----------



## the_hound

it's so good to see cody not being held hostage anymore by the evil dub.


----------



## Chan Hung

Two Sheds said:


> Bucks move the needle...of the scale...down.


Cody > Bucks easily. Tony should have let the Bucks, Cutler, OC, Chuck Taylor, Sonny Kiss, Nakazawa go instead.


----------



## One Shed

Chan Hung said:


> Cody > Bucks easily. Tony should have let the Bucks, Cutler, OC, Chuck Taylor, Sonny Kiss, Nakazawa go instead.


Even Cody's neck tattoo is better than the Youn...OK not even I can say that haha.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Anybody hear Wade Keller's take? Apparently EVERYONE hates Brandi, and Cody wanted to be an equal to Tony Khan. MotherF'er lost his mind.


----------



## Goku

ElTerrible said:


> I don´t know if it is a work, *but I have been waiting for something like this for ages in wrestling*. I still can´t believe that wrestling has never properly utilized social media to their advantage in meshing and blurring reality into storylines, outside of some childish twitter wars between wrestlers.
> 
> If this is a work the heat for Cody will be un-real.


Have you heard of "the Montreal Screwjob" ???


----------



## Geeee

ShadowCounter said:


> Anybody hear Wade Keller's take? Apparently EVERYONE hates Brandi, and Cody wanted to be an equal to Tony Khan. MotherF'er lost his mind.


I mean I hope Cody's not expecting to be equal to Vince McMahon. If this is why he left, then he may not be going to WWE.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

What is funny is that you marks cannot admit the Bucks are bigger stars than Cody, I mean seriously?


----------



## ShadowCounter

Goku said:


> Have you heard of "the Montreal Screwjob" ???


Which one? The original or the 50 knock offs?




Geeee said:


> I mean I hope Cody's not expecting to be equal to Vince McMahon. If this is why he left, then he may not be going to WWE.


He wants the most credit for starting AEW. Cody can't really be dumb enough to think he should have equal say in how things are run but here we are apparently. Seems like it's all about the ego.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Brandi and Cody belong in WWE. This is the best for both companies


----------



## the_hound

Ghost Lantern said:


> What is funny is that you marks cannot admit the Bucks are bigger stars than Cody, I mean seriously?


----------



## Ghost Lantern

> Ghost Lantern said:
> What is funny is that you marks cannot admit the Bucks are bigger stars than Cody, I mean seriously?













You do you. If you legit think that Cody is a bigger star than the Bucks, I cannot help you. I do not like the Bucks either. The problem is that the Bucks, as unlikable as they are, are far more likable than Cody. You are a mark for Cody, or maybe you have a thing for repulsive neck tattoos.


----------



## ElTerrible

Goku said:


> Have you heard of "the Montreal Screwjob" ???


Just because you bolt one part doesn´t make the other part disappear. Myspace 2003, Facebook 2004, Twitter 2006, IG 2010. Maybe you tell me how that was played out on social media as a work.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Araxen said:


> Will Vince make his laser that tattoo off? That's something even Brandi couldn't get him to do.



Surely that provision will be in his contract lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Goku said:


> Have you heard of "the Montreal Screwjob" ???




That thing that happened almost 25 years ago?




Ghost Lantern said:


> You do you. If you legit think that Cody is a bigger star than the Bucks, I cannot help you. You are a mark for Cody, or maybe you have a thing for repulsive neck tatoos.




To the standard mainstream wrestling fan, I’d say Cody is due to his lineage and his WWE run. The Bucks are clearly more loved by a lot of the hardcore indy fans though.


----------



## ElTerrible

Cody clearly plays a large part with his connection through Warner. He´s the one with the reality TV show and that gig as a judge on that other show, so clearly he has people at TNT/TBS convinced that he´s the big shot of AEW or the mainstream figurehead to branch out. If we are talking purely in-ring wrestling character/talent I don´t think he means that much to AEW and its fanbase. That´s why fans wanted him to turn heel and play the betrayed "founder" leading a group against the other EVPs. It was logical. It made sense.For AEW it means they lose this big betrayer storyline. Unless this is the start of it.

The reason WWE wnt him has very little to do with his wrestling character potential. I doubt WWE will/would give a f*** about him as an in-ring performer in six months after they have made him a GOT Shame meme, but I´m sure Cody is smart enough to negotioate accordingly.


----------



## Gn1212

ShadowCounter said:


> Anybody hear Wade Keller's take? Apparently EVERYONE hates Brandi, and Cody wanted to be an equal to Tony Khan. MotherF'er lost his mind.


Wade has been one of the few to be reporting Cody and Brandi having heat. Others haven't but could be very well down to them having a relationship with Cody.
Has anyone aggregated all that Wade has said about Cody? Sounds pretty darning.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

ElTerrible said:


> Cody clearly plays a large part with his connection through Warner. He´s the one with the reality TV show and that gig as a judge on that other show, so clearly he has people at TNT/TBS convinced that he´s the big shot of AEW or the mainstream figurehead to branch out. If we are talking purely in-ring wrestling character/talent I don´t think he means that much to AEW and its fanbase. That´s why fans wanted him to turn heel and play the betrayed "founder" leading a group against the other EVPs. It was logical. It made sense.For AEW it means they lose this big betrayer storyline. Unless this is the start of it.
> 
> The reason WWE wnt him has very little to do with his wrestling character potential. I doubt WWE will/would give a f*** about him as an in-ring performer in six months after they have made him a GOT Shame meme, but I´m sure Cody is smart enough to negotioate accordingly.


Yep, 100%.

If Cody left the business today, would it hurt anyone?


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Maybe it's me, but, does anyone have a feeling this a big work and Cody turns into an arrogant asshole?


----------



## Goku

ShadowCounter said:


> Which one? The original or the 50 knock offs?


Maybe start with the original. It's pretty revealing.



ElTerrible said:


> Just because you bolt one part doesn´t make the other part disappear. Myspace 2003, Facebook 2004, Twitter 2006, IG 2010. Maybe you tell me how that was played out on social media as a work.


Using CIA bots as proof of what now?

darpa lifelog also included?



Hotdiggity11 said:


> That thing that happened almost 25 years ago?


Alas we've been getting worked for far longer than that, it feels like.


----------



## PavelGaborik

ShadowCounter said:


> Anybody hear Wade Keller's take? Apparently EVERYONE hates Brandi, and Cody wanted to be an equal to Tony Khan. MotherF'er lost his mind.



Where can I see/listen to this?


----------



## Top bins

I'm a fan of Cody. But if I'm hearing that Cody wanted to be paid like Bryan and CM punk. Cody hasn't been presented like a top star during his run in AEW. He would of been on a high contract and it's smart to try and get that off the books. 

I don't think on dynamite or rampage it's a big loss to the TV shows. It may be s big loss backstage. 

I'm intrigued and interested to see how will they use him on Raw or Smackdown. There is plenty of feuds for him. However there will be no creative control or unscripted promos like he's been doing. Will he be happy in WWE? Potentially too more shows on the road with him having a daughter. I am not a booker and wouldn't know how to present Cody. I'm not sure he fits on their roster. 

Potentially maybe Tony Khan made a mistake, he could of cut dead weight of talents who are probably making 50 grand a year each. And could of contributed to Cody's yearly salary. But at the same time the fans have rejected Cody's character. The segments have been strange. 

Tony Khan got to give him credit because now he's got Cody's salary to spend or use it in resigning talents or signing new talents. 

It's a big move, a huge and surprising news. But I think it gets WWE a slight buzz and dynamite I don't think it's too big a loss. As Cody decided to give himself the non competing for the world title thing. And didn't want to turn babyface. So his new opponents would of been limited. We didn't get big matches with Cody. 

He seemed to put over new talent and younger talent like Sammy and Darby and Malaki black and then stay in the mid card. It seems like as the character and wrestler only scratched the surface of matches and feuds he could of had.


----------



## DUD

Did anyone else wake up this morning hoping this wasn't true 😞


----------



## Gn1212

Forum Dud said:


> Did anyone else wake up this morning hoping this wasn't true 😞


No, this is good for wrestling and got people talking. Wrestling needs a shakeup every so often.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Bottom line is I like Cody and wish him well wherever he ends up, but if it’s true he was wanting to be paid like Punk and Danielson plus expecting to be equals with TK, then I understand why they couldn’t come to an agreement.


----------



## zkorejo

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bottom line is I like Cody and wish him well wherever he ends up, but if it’s true he was wanting to be paid like Punk and Danielson plus expecting to be equals with TK, then I understand why they couldn’t come to an agreement.


I think it's more to do with creative control than the money. Cody wanted to be the guy behind the scenes. Then there clearly were booking issues, pacing issues in the early days. TK took total control. The show is better off with one person heading it. But Cody probably wanted to be in that position or atleast be a second in command with some sort of a booking power. 

My assumption is, his booking ideas weren't met with agreement by rest of the EVPs and that's how the dissention began. Especially with Omega. Brandi wanted to be the one heading Women's division, Omega took it under his wing. There's that too. 

Bucks probably sided with Omega because Cody can be really self centered with his booking. TK has invested tons of money and doesn't want to waste it so he probably ended up being the only one with total control and started saying no to alot of stuff Cody wanted in. Clearly Cody stuff just wasn't working either. 

Cody separating himself from rest of the EVPs and trying to do his own thing alienated him from the rest of the show and it was very apparent. 

I personally think Cody wanted some sort of a booking power that nobody else has and that's what TK couldn't afford to give him. Which if is the case, I agree with TK on that one. Cody can get carried away with ideas.


----------



## PurelySavage247

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bottom line is I like Cody and wish him well wherever he ends up, but if it’s true he was wanting to be paid like Punk and Danielson plus expecting to be equals with TK, then I understand why they couldn’t come to an agreement.


I mean, Cody literally was a founder of the company.....


----------



## KingofKings1524

PurelySavage247 said:


> I mean, Cody literally was a founder of the company.....


And? Is he signing the checks? Nope. If it’s true he wanted equal say as to how the company is run, then I totally understand why he’s no longer there. Just imagine someone in WWE demanding more money than they’re worth and telling Vince they want a 50/50 split on the decision making. They would get thrown out jazz style.


----------



## PurelySavage247

KingofKings1524 said:


> And? Is he signing the checks? Nope. If it’s true he wanted equal say as to how the company is run, then I totally understand why he’s no longer there. Just imagine someone in WWE demanding more money than they’re worth and telling Vince they want a 50/50 split on the decision making. They would get thrown out jazz style.
> 
> View attachment 116877


True, but he definitely deserves more say so since he was a founder. This stuff is crazy and has created a much needed buzz. I am very excited for Wrestlemania now.


----------



## KingofKings1524

PurelySavage247 said:


> True, but he definitely deserves more say so since he was a founder. This stuff is crazy and has created a much needed buzz. I am very excited for Wrestlemania now.


Agreed. I’m going to Mania, so this just adds to the intrigue for me.


----------



## PurelySavage247

KingofKings1524 said:


> Agreed. I’m going to Mania, so this just adds to the intrigue for me.


I'd love to go to mania one year, how do tickets work for the 2 nights? Do you have to purchase two separate nights?


----------



## La Parka

The people going on and on about the slow burn of a Cody heel turn...

if this isn't a work, will you finally admit that AEW had no long term story telling in regards to Codys heel turn?


----------



## Shleppy

Cody is like the rest of us AEW haters on this forum that are upset the path the company has taken

Cody wanted a storyline driven, sports based serious product with great characters

Instead we got fucking bullshit and Cody wanted more booking power and control of the creative but got refused

Notice how in Tony Khan’s farewell message he added “head of creative” just to stick it to Cody?

Fuck this goofball and his garbage wrestling promotion


----------



## KingofKings1524

PurelySavage247 said:


> I'd love to go to mania one year, how do tickets work for the 2 nights? Do you have to purchase two separate nights?


You could either purchase single night tickets or a combo. I went for the combo and the Raw after Mania. I haven’t been in a few years, so I’m excited.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Shleppy said:


> Cody is like the rest of us AEW haters on this forum that are upset the path the company has taken
> 
> Cody wanted a storyline driven, sports based serious product with great characters
> 
> Instead we got fucking bullshit and Cody wanted more booking power and control of the creative but got refused
> 
> Notice how in Tony Khan’s farewell message he added “head of creative” just to stick it to Cody?
> 
> Fuck this goofball and his garbage wrestling promotion


We get it, dude. You don’t like AEW.


----------



## zkorejo

La Parka said:


> The people going on and on about the slow burn of a Cody heel turn...
> 
> if this isn't a work, will you finally admit that AEW had no long term story telling in regards to Codys heel turn?


I don't think it has to be one or the other. It could have been a story, but they didn't agree upon reaching the new terms so ofcourse plans went to waste. One thing is kayfabe, other is real. Or maybe it's all a work. Who knows anymore.


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> The people going on and on about the slow burn of a Cody heel turn...
> 
> if this isn't a work, will you finally admit that AEW had no long term story telling in regards to Codys heel turn?


How would they do that? They'll be too busy describing how AEW totally doesn't and never did need Cody anyway.


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost

Why do some of you think this is a work? They mentioned his charitable and community outreach work in the statements and it would be scummy as hell to bring that up for a storyline. A WWE twitter account, the BT Sport one I think, posted the Cody listening gif which they deleted but still no way they'd post it at all if there wasn't some possibility of him being available to sign with WWE.


----------



## La Parka

zkorejo said:


> I don't think it has to be one or the other. It could have been a story, but they didn't agree upon reaching the new terms so ofcourse plans went to waste. One thing is kayfabe, other is real. Or maybe it's all a work. Who knows anymore.


So... 

AEW wrote a story that went on since the start of the pandemic where Cody was behaving like a heel only to have his contract run out before ever turning face? 

Not a very wise use of your air time.


----------



## THANOS

Shleppy said:


> Cody is like the rest of us AEW haters on this forum that are upset the path the company has taken
> 
> Cody wanted a storyline driven, sports based serious product with great characters
> 
> Instead we got fucking bullshit and Cody wanted more booking power and control of the creative but got refused
> 
> Notice how in Tony Khan’s farewell message he added “head of creative” just to stick it to Cody?
> 
> Fuck this goofball and his garbage wrestling promotion


Oh shut up.


----------



## zkorejo

La Parka said:


> So...
> 
> AEW wrote a story that went on since the start of the pandemic where Cody was behaving like a heel only to have his contract run out before ever turning face?
> 
> Not a very wise use of your air time.


I don't think the heel turn story started that far back. I'm thinking more like after Ogogo feud. Right when Cody started to react to boos. That's when I think they planned it and then they started seeding little things like a pedigree tease into tiger driver and golden shovel etc.


----------



## zkorejo

If half of the Cody-Verse stuff worked, I wouldn't be opposed to him getting some sort of a say in booking tbh. Cody gets carried away and books himself in everything if given that kind of freedom. Active wrestlers should never book the show. It never works and aew at this point can't afford that kind of shit.


----------



## La Parka

zkorejo said:


> I don't think the heel turn story started that far back. I'm thinking more like after Ogogo feud. Right when Cody started to react to boos. That's when I think they planned it and then they started seeding little things like a pedigree tease into tiger driver and golden shovel etc.


He was doing pushups against an underdog baby face when he was facing Sonny Kiss.

That was in July 2020. He knows the above are heel mannerisms because he was doing them again vs Sammy while the crowd was booing him.


----------



## zkorejo

La Parka said:


> He was doing pushups against an underdog baby face when he was facing Sonny Kiss.
> 
> That was in July 2020. He knows the above are heel mannerisms because he was doing them again vs Sammy while the crowd was booing him.


I remember that match. It seemed like he was using "he's taking his opponent lightly" to give Sonny some offense in. I remember Cody and Omega both received alot of flack online for giving away too much offense to no name guys. 

Seemed more like just a little story for the match at the time and nothing else.


----------



## Shleppy

THANOS said:


> Oh shut up.


No


----------



## Roman Bellic

> *The news was first reported by ESPN’s Mike Coppinger*, that Rhodes informed AEW CEO Tony Khan Tuesday morning that he was departing and that he did not have a non-compete clause in his contract. *Fightful’s Sean Ross Sapp* added that “word inside the wrestling world” was that Rhodes could be re-joining WWE.


Cody Rhodes leaves AEW with WWE return likely

Source: New York Post

https://mobile.twitter.com/MikeCoppinger

Source: link to twitter page in question

Cody Rhodes Leaving AEW, Reportedly Considering WWE Return

Forbes, I do want to note this appears to be a copy paste article, but either way it's on their website, they are reporting on it...

Cody Rhodes and Brandi Rhodes leave AEW after three years, Tony Khan responds

Source: CBS Sports

AEW EVPs Cody and Brandi Rhodes announce departure

Source: Digital Spy

These are the most credible mainstream news sites I could find reporting on this story for what it's worth

Most important part is we know who the original source is now, and his information comes straight from the aew website after looking at his twitter

It's crazy to say but all those sources later and we are still none the wiser, dirt sheets know as much as we do,

https://mobile.twitter.com/SeanRossSapp?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Sean also got his information from the aew website announcement, he has no inside info either,


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Lots of news centrered around the talent movement of a non-mainstream wrestling company


----------



## Hitman1987

Cody really is a piece of shit after all.

He couldn’t move the needle when he had an infinite budget, full creative control where he re-hashed popular stories (Open challenge, USA vs foreigner), and after choosing himself as the face of the anti-WWE revolution. 

He literally threw the book at himself and still couldn’t remain over.

On top of that he had the audacity to request main event money after writing himself out of the main event scene 😂

Now he will go back to WWE with his tail between his legs and prove that him and Brandi are the self indulgent, hypocritical assholes that everybody said they were since day 1.

I have a lot of criticisms of Tony Khan but I respect that he’s stood up to this dick head and told him where he stands....*the guy who works with the top guys *


----------



## NXT Only

Cody became everything he hated. His promo prior to his ladder match with Sammy was great and to turn around and do this now is some of the most hurt ego shit I’ve ever seen.

However a betting man could have said Cody would have been most likely to jump ship.


----------



## thorn123

Surely this is a work.

on another note - look at the size of this thread … Cody is a star and causes a reaction


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXT Only said:


> Cody became everything he hated. His promo prior to his ladder match with Sammy was great and to turn around and do this now is some of the most hurt ego shit I’ve ever seen.
> 
> However a betting man could have said Cody would have been most likely to jump ship.


of the 4 evps he was most likely. People don’t know this, but when the 4 decided what they were going to do (start AEW or go to WWE as a group), Cody decided last - still considering WWE until the end. In fact, Brandi convinced him (some from Bucks book, some from interviews)

but i never expected him to be the first talent to leave - i would’ve bet on Jericho


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

I've spent a lot of time today going through my favourite Cody Rhodes moments in AEW but I could only narrow it down to two of my very favourites:


----------



## Martyn

FrankieDs316 said:


> Because the Steve Austin news doesn’t have much legs other than WWE made him a big offer to comeback. Nothing confirmed on that end


Austin has a wrestling ring built on his ranch since last august. If it would be not true, then he would have say it out loud in public.
His return had been reported by Fightful Select. Nobody believed them either when they covered the Punk return before anyone else.


----------



## zorori

Roman Bellic said:


> <snip> lots of news sources...


If this is a work, then they've done a good job getting this out there. That's a lot of free publicity for AEW, even if it's about one of their guys heading back to WWE.


----------



## Not Lying

Some thoughts on this.

- I'm so glad he is gone. He was never going to turn heel or do anything interesting with the reaction he was getting. his last 6-8 months he was insufferable.

- The guy is clear a top level talent, look at the reaction online, and the estimated amount WWE is paying, All these people shitting on him as a mid-carder look really stupid now.

- INSANE how he never worked with any other top guys like mox, omega, punk, bryan, page . What a complete waste.

- AEW just freed up a lot money 💵💵


----------



## Jbardo37

Mixed feelings me, I have never been big on Cody in terms of been a main event talent. However that doesn’t mean I’m not a little disappointed he’s gone, I wanted him v Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493634662119399425


----------



## GothicBohemian

I dislike Cody as a wrestler (nothing whatsoever against him as a person, I'm just not into what he does in pro wrestling) but his ability to force people to notice him and his actions is art.

This thread, and it's assorted _Who leaves the sinking ship next gleeful hand rubbing_ companions, is hilarious. It has everything:

_Good riddance!_
Y_ou go make that money, Cody!
I'll watch WWE for you, my Cody!
It's all genius AEW booking! Work!
lol, WWE wins!
Everyone and anyone Nightmare factory is doomed....DOOMED! Or headed to WWE!_


There's some top stuff in here.


----------



## ProjectGargano

There is 2 options, one very unlikely and the other one pretty obvious:

1 (very unlikely one)- This is all a work or something that could lead to a story between AEW and WWE;

2 (obvious one)- Cody was talking with WWE for some time and already has everything established to sign with them, because if you think well, he wouldn't announce the leaving of the promotion that he built and the end of the 2 other shows that he have in WarnerMedia for something that is uncertain, so i am pretty sure that he already signed with WWE with a big contract.


----------



## thorn123

I am tired of WWE picking up all of AEWs cast offs


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Been having a think about this - as damaging to AEW as this could be

just as galvanising it can be - never underestimate the drive of people left behind after a ‘betrayal’ 

i think both TK and the other EVPs as well as some talent will have a chip on their shoulder to make AEW even better after this


----------



## Upstart474

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Been having a think about this - as damaging to AEW as this could be
> 
> just as galvanising it can be - never underestimate the drive of people left behind after a ‘betrayal’
> 
> i think both TK and the other EVPs as well as some talent will have a chip on their shoulder to make AEW even better after this


I am not sure if I call this a "betrayal" but more or less a business decision. I believe Tony Khan wanted to control creative more or maybe he did not believe in Cody Rhodes as a EVP


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Upstart474 said:


> I am not sure if I call this a "betrayal" but more or less a business decision. I believe Tony Khan wanted to control creative more or maybe he did not believe in Cody Rhodes as a EVP


i don’t see it as a betrayal - all fair in love, war and business

but there is no account for how TK, Bucks, Kenny, Mox feels about it

we don’t know their conversations or feelings. They might feel very betrayed

all i know is, Cody’s book will be a best seller


----------



## Hitman1987

Tbh, when comparing Cody’s potential matches/feuds in AEW against WWE it’s hard to decide which would be better:

WWE
Cody vs HHH (History)
Cody vs Orton (History)
Cody vs Reigns 
Cody vs Lesnar

AEW
Cody vs Omega (History)
Cody vs Punk (History)
Cody vs Bryan 
Cody vs Mox


----------



## Erik.

Hitman1987 said:


> Tbh, when comparing Cody’s potential matches/feuds in AEW against WWE it’s hard to decide which would be better:
> 
> WWE
> Cody vs HHH (History)
> Cody vs Orton (History)
> Cody vs Reigns
> Cody vs Lesnar
> 
> AEW
> Cody vs Omega (History)
> Cody vs Punk (History)
> Cody vs Bryan
> Cody vs Mox


Considering HHHs heart condition, there's no chance we see him in a wrestling ring ever again.


----------



## Martyn

Erik. said:


> Considering HHHs heart condition, there's no chance we see him in a wrestling ring ever again.


The Triple H match is the only one I would care about. It would be priceless for the entrances alone. Just imagine Triple H coming in on his throne and then Cody crashing it again. It would be great, but sadly Triple H's time in ring is over.


----------



## La Parka

zkorejo said:


> I remember that match. It seemed like he was using "he's taking his opponent lightly" to give Sonny some offense in. I remember Cody and Omega both received alot of flack online for giving away too much offense to no name guys.
> 
> Seemed more like just a little story for the match at the time and nothing else.


Even if you go with the he was taking his opponents lightly thing and say they started the heel turn vs Ogogo (I personally think it started much earlier but I digress). That's still 8 months and much of it was spent on TV main events and big matches where he went over plenty of AEW guys who are now going to have to replace Cody's air time. Andrade, Ethan Page, Black, Dante Martin, Ogogo, Penta and Sammy all put over someone recently whos going to WWE... 


All this promo time, match time and the result? they just built a new guy for WWE to either use as top end guy. If this isn't a work, its very bad business.


----------



## La Parka

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Been having a think about this - as damaging to AEW as this could be
> 
> just as galvanising it can be - never underestimate the drive of people left behind after a ‘betrayal’
> 
> i think both TK and the other EVPs as well as some talent will have a chip on their shoulder to make AEW even better after this


Vince will buy them too.


----------



## Hitman1987

Erik. said:


> Considering HHHs heart condition, there's no chance we see him in a wrestling ring ever again.


HHH could easily go 30 mins with Cody at Wrestlemania.

28 minutes of entrances, sledgehammer to Cody’s head, pedigree, pin. The face of AEW buried by the guy he hated on WWE’s biggest show.


----------



## zkorejo

La Parka said:


> Even if you go with the he was taking his opponents lightly thing and say they started the heel turn vs Ogogo (I personally think it started much earlier but I digress). That's still 8 months and much of it was spent on TV main events and big matches where he went over plenty of AEW guys who are now going to have to replace Cody's air time. Andrade, Ethan Page, Black, Dante Martin, Ogogo, Penta and Sammy all put over someone recently whos going to WWE...
> 
> 
> All this promo time, match time and the result? they just built a new guy for WWE to either use as top end guy. If this isn't a work, its very bad business.


True. But I don't think either of the two parties (AEW and Cody) thought they wouldn't come to terms. Now if Cody actually turned heel and then this had happened, that would have been a disaster for AEW. Cody was kind of in a limbo this whole while since his contract expired. 

Also makes sense now why they would give him TNT title and a Paige vanZant feud. It was TK throwing stuff at Cody and Brandi to try to make them happy.


----------



## Martyn

La Parka said:


> Even if you go with the he was taking his opponents lightly thing and say they started the heel turn vs Ogogo (I personally think it started much earlier but I digress). That's still 8 months and much of it was spent on TV main events and big matches where he went over plenty of AEW guys who are now going to have to replace Cody's air time. Andrade, Ethan Page, Black, Dante Martin, Ogogo, Penta and Sammy all put over someone recently whos going to WWE...
> 
> 
> All this promo time, match time and the result? they just built a new guy for WWE to either use as top end guy. If this isn't a work, its very bad business.


Cody had just 18 matches since Double or Nothing and Ogogo match




__





Matches « Cody Rhodes « Wrestlers Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net





In those "big matches" he formed a team with Fuego Del Sol and wrestled in a mask on Dark. He also had a series with Black and Andrade where they basically traded wins in their favour. Guevara defeated him clean in that ladder match at the end. Your post is another classic example of typical exaggeration when it comes to Cody's booking.

He wasnt even on the card of their biggest show of the year, All Out.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> Vince will buy them too.


Vince will buy Tony?

Papa Vince really has your heart, doesn’t he? A true love that lasts forever


----------



## ripcitydisciple

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i don’t see it as a betrayal - all fair in love, war and business
> 
> but there is no account for how TK, Bucks, Kenny, Mox feels about it
> 
> we don’t know their conversations or feelings. They might feel very betrayed
> 
> all i know is, Cody’s book will be a best seller


_Firefromthegods is the Sonya DeVille of Wrestling Forum authority figures._

This is all pretty standard and normal fare to someone who has been a sports fan all their lives. The more I see and hear about the way TK does contract negotiations, the more I am convinced he is running AEW like a sports franchise. If wrestling had a trade system between all the wrestling companies he would use that frequently I am sure.

This should put to bed the ridiculous 'AEW is going to die like WCW' nonsense once and for all; Tony Khan is not going to pay exorbitant money and give talent unreasonable power to stay out of fear. There will be no inmates running the asylum in AEW.


----------



## LongPig666

Hitman1987 said:


> Tbh, when comparing Cody’s potential matches/feuds in AEW against WWE it’s hard to decide which would be better:
> 
> WWE
> Cody vs Jonny Knoxville
> Cody vs Natalya
> Cody vs R-Truth
> Cody vs Vince's Egg
> 
> AEW
> Cody vs Omega (History)
> Cody vs Punk (History)
> Cody vs Bryan
> Cody vs Mox


Fixed.


----------



## DUD

It's worth mentioning that in Dusty Rhodes' Autobiography he mentioned that Cody always wanted to be an actor. So maybe he's exploring the contacts he's made with TNT for further opportunities.


----------



## the_hound

cody rhodes is going nowhere..............this is one big massive work.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Martyn said:


> Austin has a wrestling ring built on his ranch since last august. If it would be not true, then he would have say it out loud in public.
> His return had been reported by Fightful Select. Nobody believed them either when they covered the Punk return before anyone else.


Link confirming he built a ring?


----------



## Brittburgh

Does anyone remember Vincent Russo and what we now know as corporate sabotage 
Could Cody be the new Russo?


----------



## Erik.

Brittburgh said:


> Does anyone remember Vincent Russo and what we now know as corporate sabotage
> Could Cody be the new Russo?


Cody taking one for the team to go over to the other side?

Are you thinking this whole thing is a worked shoot that AEW and Cody came up with? 

Cody's AEW storyline is stumbling, fans not sure what to think, he teases turning, teases the Pedigree, etc. Does a weird promo about his role in changing the wrestling business. Rumors swirling he doesn't have a contract and is a free agent. He legitimately quits AEW and goes to work for his old company in a baffling and confusing move that endears him to basically no one. 

Goes and works a legitimate program or two in WWE. Somehow ends up subtly or overtly fucking over WWE in the name of drawing attention and fans to the AEW product, either on television or through media rumors, contract disputes, arguing over who owns the Rhodes' legacy, etc. 

Cue the grand return to AEW as a babyface double agent who went into enemy territory. AEW and WWE both make huge money off the increased media attention. Wrestling is changed forever. 

Boom.


----------



## ElTerrible

Outside of the monetary factor, I´m only curious about the power struggle storlyine. Surely both Cody and TK should see that such a storyline was MONEY. Therefore if they agreed to it, it should have given TK more leeway to give Cody a bigger contract and it would have satisfied Cody´s creative/top card demands. 

So that´s really the only interesting part to me. Which side killed that monster storyline? Were TK/other EVPs not interested to explore that creative direction with Cody as the super heel/world champion or did it fall apart, cause Cody simply refused to turn heel. I wouldn´t pay Cody as a babyface either.


----------



## Martyn

FrankieDs316 said:


> Link confirming he built a ring?


Quick google 








Steve Austin Had New Wrestling Ring Built At His Ranch Last August


With reports surfacing of Steve Austin's possible return at WrestleMania 38, fans have pointed out how Austin had a ring built in his house.




amp.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Brittburgh

Erik. said:


> Cody taking one for the team to go over to the other side?


Cody has been instrumental in AEW launching its product and has helped bring in some top talent 
The position he is in is very close to what his Dad had at NWA and WCW.
Why would he walk away from that amount of power to return to a company which tried to write off his whole family.
Dusty fought against WWE and their expansion for years 
When he eventually joined the company he was treated like sh**
Then his son joined and theu turned him into a cross dresser with a Hollywood theme 
Then Cody was reduced to Stardust

WWE has been unkind to the Rhodes for years 
So TK would have the perfect weapon in Cody sending him back to WWE


----------



## Randy Lahey

This isn’t a loss for AEW at all. Cody had X-Pac heat in front of the live crowd and Brandi sucks even worse. Glad they are both gone. 

The real question is whether Cody would help WWE, and I think he could IF Vince allowed Cody to run down AEW and spice up Raw but we all know Vince won’t allow any mentions so Cody will be the same boring midcard act he was when he left.


----------



## thorn123

Brittburgh said:


> Cody has been instrumental in AEW launching its product and has helped bring in some top talent
> The position he is in is very close to what his Dad had at NWA and WCW.
> Why would he walk away from that amount of power to return to a company which tried to write off his whole family.
> Dusty fought against WWE and their expansion for years
> When he eventually joined the company he was treated like sh**
> Then his son joined and theu turned him into a cross dresser with a Hollywood theme
> Then Cody was reduced to Stardust
> 
> WWE has been unkind to the Rhodes for years
> So TK would have the perfect weapon in Cody sending him back to WWE


I wish …

it has to be $$ doesn’t it.

I was so happy for Cody when he left the big bad fed to make it elsewhere, now I have a hollow feeling. It has to be money.


----------



## Erik.

Randy Lahey said:


> This isn’t a loss for AEW at all. Cody had X-Pac heat in front of the live crowd and Brandi sucks even worse. Glad they are both gone.
> 
> The real question is whether Cody would help WWE, and I think he could IF Vince allowed Cody to run down AEW and spice up Raw but we all know Vince won’t allow any mentions so Cody will be the same boring midcard act he was when he left.


I think Cody probably has alot more respect to the company than to run them down on national television.

Though he's likely to get a fair few AEW chants at him in his first few appearances.


----------



## Buhalovski

Erik. said:


> Cody taking one for the team to go over to the other side?
> 
> Are you thinking this whole thing is a worked shoot that AEW and Cody came up with?
> 
> Cody's AEW storyline is stumbling, fans not sure what to think, he teases turning, teases the Pedigree, etc. Does a weird promo about his role in changing the wrestling business. Rumors swirling he doesn't have a contract and is a free agent. He legitimately quits AEW and goes to work for his old company in a baffling and confusing move that endears him to basically no one.
> 
> Goes and works a legitimate program or two in WWE. Somehow ends up subtly or overtly fucking over WWE in the name of drawing attention and fans to the AEW product, either on television or through media rumors, contract disputes, arguing over who owns the Rhodes' legacy, etc.
> 
> Cue the grand return to AEW as a babyface double agent who went into enemy territory. AEW and WWE both make huge money off the increased media attention. Wrestling is changed forever.
> 
> Boom.


Theres literally no one outside of the wrestling bubble who knows who the fuck Cody Rhodes is. You are talking like "fucking over WWE" is something easy. Its not a secret they have one of the best lawyers team when it comes to corporate stuff.


----------



## Damned

If it's true he's going to the WWE I find it quite hilarious he's giving up all his position and power in AEW for fame and fortune in the WWE. It shows what he is really about.


----------



## Erik.

Buhalovski said:


> Theres literally no one outside of the wrestling bubble who knows who the fuck Cody Rhodes is. You are talking like "fucking over WWE" is something easy. Its not a secret they have one of the best lawyers team when it comes to corporate stuff.


Actually, I'm taking the piss and you took the post far too seriously

Never mind.

Not that it would have mattered either way. No one outside of the wrestling bubble knew who the fuck Scott Hall or Kevin Nash were at one point.


----------



## thisissting

I don't see anywhere officially acknowledging he is signing with wwe or even dropping his image as a hint. It's all a big work for me. He goes and works the indies a while does tv stuff then makes a shock reappearance in a year in aew hoping the fans love him again. No way he is going to wwe. Probably just burnt out and needing a break. He clearly dislikes the hatred he gets as he is a big narcissist.


----------



## Erik.

thisissting said:


> I don't see anywhere wwe officially acknowledging he is signing with them or even dropping his image as a hint. It's all a big work for me. He goes and works the indies a while does tv stuff then makes a shock reappearance on a year on aew hoping the fans love him again. No way he is going to wwe.


They did post the Cody Rhodes cupping his ear gif before deleting it..

That could have been seen as a tease.


----------



## adamclark52

Ethan Page is his buddy, I wonder if he’s going to be around much longer


----------



## DUD

adamclark52 said:


> Ethan Page is his buddy, I wonder if he’s going to be around much longer


I know he made some disparaging remarks on the way out but with the exception of the tag teams that group of 2019 Impact personel (Brian Cage, Taya Valkriye, Ethan Page etc) would probably be better off returning to Impact.


----------



## yeahright2

That´s one down, 3 more to go.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Leaked footage from taped smackdown


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/stbvfl

Jericho’s getting back in shape too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper09

The biggest issue by far is that Cody think's he's a John Cena level draw when in fact he's a Santino Marella draw. He's drew sweet fuck all for AEW compared to Punk and Bryan.


----------



## NathanMayberry

Cooper09 said:


> The biggest issue by far is that Cody think's he's a John Cena level draw when in fact he's a Santino Marella draw. He's drew sweet fuck all for AEW compared to Punk and Bryan.


Wow are you guys for real? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanMayberry

Damned said:


> If it's true he's going to the WWE I find it quite hilarious he's giving up all his position and power in AEW for fame and fortune in the WWE. It shows what he is really about.


What position and power? 

He just has to look at Miz and see what he’s missing out on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Emperor

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Why do some of you think this is a work? They mentioned his charitable and community outreach work in the statements and it would be scummy as hell to bring that up for a storyline. A WWE twitter account, the BT Sport one I think, posted the Cody listening gif which they deleted but still no way they'd post it at all if there wasn't some possibility of him being available to sign with WWE.


It's just a coping mechanism for some people who think AEW is the best thing ever and can't imagine one of their top stars walking away. Some WWE fans did the same when it was announced Dean Ambrose / Mox was leaving. People just don't want to believe it.


----------



## Dark Emperor

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lots of news centrered around the talent movement of a non-mainstream wrestling company


Its because he's leaving to go to a mainstream wrestling company that all the hardcore fans hate. If he announced he's starting a career in Hollywood, it wont be a big deal


----------



## 3venflow

Wade Keller's stuff is interesting. He suggests no one liked Brandi or found her good at her roles, and she may have had a 'Yoko Ono' effect on Cody.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493920899615137803

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493926049343754245

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493931679622307845

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493918030346301442


----------



## Damned

NathanMayberry said:


> What position and power?
> 
> He just has to look at Miz and see what he’s missing out on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Co-founder and EVP. I guess that means nothing though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dark Emperor said:


> Its because he's leaving to go to a mainstream wrestling company that all the hardcore fans hate. If he announced he's starting a career in Hollywood, it wont be a big deal


really? This much press when an ex-tna or ex-njpw talent joins?


----------



## Notorious THB

I will be really disappointed if he does go to WWE. One of the supposed reasons Cody and the others formed AEW was to give wrestling fans, not "sports entertainment" fans, a real alternative to the crap that WWE has been producing for years. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth if he leaves AEW to go back to that same product over money.


----------



## Dark Emperor

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really? This much press when an ex-tna or ex-njpw talent joins?


Hes an ex WWE guy, EVP of a supposed rival promotion and one of the least people expected to jump ship. Of course it'll get clicks. Mainly from hardcore fans who are pissed off and in denial.

There was lots of hype when AJ signed. Difference is this is a shock to people which adds more intrigue. Him moving to acting or something else does not have the same effect.


----------



## Teemu™

Cooper09 said:


> The biggest issue by far is that Cody think's he's a John Cena level draw when in fact he's a Santino Marella draw. He's drew sweet fuck all for AEW compared to Punk and Bryan.


Punk and Bryan have also not drawn anything.


----------



## Notorious THB

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really? This much press when an ex-tna or ex-njpw talent joins?


Maybe if they had left WWE and formed their own successful wrestling company. only to return to the WWE. That's why it's big news, because Cody was one of the founders of AEW, not just another wrestler there.


----------



## 3venflow

Teemu™ said:


> Punk and Bryan have also not drawn anything.


Yes they have, especially Punk. Mookie said every metric was up thanks to Punk. If you look at drawing as 1.1m vs. 900k basic TV viewers, then you don't understand business in 2022 (trad TV is dying very slowly and cable loses millions of viewers every year, with AEW the only pro wrestling show that grew in 2021 vs. 2020).

They were feature attractions marquee matches for AEW's two top grossing events ever: The First Dance and Grand Slam (the highest drawing non-WWE show since 1999)

PPV buyrates hit new highs after their arrival.

AEW also beat RAW in the key demo several times after these two arrives and Punk moved record merchandise.

Social media growth shot up especially with Punk.

Both are draws for AEW and Punk paid off his salary quickly. This is true if you understand how businesses have diversified what 'success' is in 2022 (look at how WWE promotes its social media growth during investor calls - this would have been a non-factor about 10 years ago).

As for Cody, I wouldn't say he's a non-draw at all, but isn't on Punk's level. I think Cody could be worth the Punk/Jericho tier salary if his booking had been spot on as he was the hottest babyface in the business in AEW's early days and if he'd turned heel, he could've been one of the top heels too. As it is, he's been in midcard Codyverse feuds forever and not even interacted with the top ranking guys since Jericho for whatever reason.


----------



## Teemu™

3venflow said:


> Yes they have, especially Punk. Mookie said every metric was up thanks to Punk. If you look at drawing as 1.1m vs. 900k basic TV viewers, then you don't understand business in 2022 (trad TV is dying very slowly and cable loses millions of viewers every year, with AEW the only pro wrestling show that grew in 2021 vs. 2020).
> 
> They were feature attractions marquee matches for AEW's two top grossing events ever: The First Dance and Grand Slam (the highest drawing non-WWE show since 1999)
> 
> PPV buyrates hit new highs after their arrival.
> 
> AEW also beat RAW in the key demo several times after these two arrives and Punk moved record merchandise.
> 
> Social media growth shot up especially with Punk.
> 
> Both are draws for AEW and Punk paid off his salary quickly. This is true if you understand how businesses have diversified what 'success' is in 2022 (look at how WWE promotes its social media growth during investor calls - this would have been a non-factor about 10 years ago).
> 
> As for Cody, I wouldn't say he's a non-draw at all, but isn't on Punk's level. I think Cody could be worth the Punk/Jericho tier salary if his booking had been spot on as he was the hottest babyface in the business in AEW's early days and if he'd turned heel, he could've been one of the top heels too. As it is, he's been in midcard Codyverse feuds forever and not even interacted with the top ranking guys since Jericho for whatever reason.


How did Punk vs. MJF do? Bryan being a draw I can buy, perhaps I was wrong. I remember Bryan drawing a little bit in WWE during the build to WrestleMania 30. Punk didn't draw.


----------



## Mr316

Not surprised at all to hear that nobody likes Brandi Rhodes.


----------



## Geeee

La Parka said:


> The people going on and on about the slow burn of a Cody heel turn...
> 
> if this isn't a work, will you finally admit that AEW had no long term story telling in regards to Codys heel turn?


I assume AEW thought they would get a deal done, since they put the TNT title on Cody

So basically, everything up to him winning the belt is still fair game as being a storyline IMO.


----------



## IronMan8

Notorious THB said:


> I will be really disappointed if he does go to WWE. One of the supposed reasons Cody and the others formed AEW was to give wrestling fans, not "sports entertainment" fans, a real alternative to the crap that WWE has been producing for years. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth if he leaves AEW to go back to that same product over money.


He also lost creative control.

Cody was originally part of the booking committee, but booking committees never work, so Tony Kahn had to step up to become head booker and have the final say for a more consistent product (it worked).


----------



## French Connection

3venflow said:


> Wade Keller's stuff is interesting. He suggests no one liked Brandi or found her good at her roles, and she may have had a 'Yoko Ono' effect on Cody.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493920899615137803
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493926049343754245
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493931679622307845
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493918030346301442



Does anyone here believe Cody is a top-star ?

We must stop focusing on the detail, but take a step back on the general situation.
Cody goes to WWE because it most certainly offers him more, and he most certainly was too greedy with Tony. 

He will have his impact if he appears on Raw, SmackDown or Wrestlemania, but he will never be a draw!

Once again, WWE will force-feed with Cody Rhodes, so that in the end his aura vanishes like a flash in the pan.


----------



## Notorious THB

Mr316 said:


> Not surprised at all to hear that nobody likes Brandi Rhodes.


I like how she looks.


----------



## the_hound

Mr316 said:


> Not surprised at all to hear that nobody likes Brandi Rhodes.


big swole and now brandi...........i'm sensing a pattern here and if jade goes to the wwe then i guess she'll be next to get the _bad rep talk_


----------



## ProjectGargano

NathanMayberry said:


> Leaked footage from taped smackdown
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SCJerk/comments/stbvfl
> 
> Jericho’s getting back in shape too [emoji102]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AEW activated the clause of option of 1 more year in Jericho´s contract, so he have contract at least till 2023.


----------



## ProjectGargano

the_hound said:


> big swole and now brandi...........i'm sensing a pattern here and if jade goes to the wwe then i guess she'll be next to get the _bad rep talk_


What were her assets for you?


----------



## French Connection

the_hound said:


> big swole and now brandi...........i'm sensing a pattern here and if jade goes to the wwe then i guess she'll be next to get the _bad rep talk_


The only pattern i notice is people who complain of not being recognized because of others, when very often an introspection on yourself is more appropriate.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Based Bucks are Best


----------



## bdon

the_hound said:


> didn't take long for you lot to turn against cody


I tried to “tell em!” 


IronMan8 said:


> If it's not a work, this has the unfortunate potential to be a sad turning point for AEW.
> 
> There's a breaking of trust that's hard to quantify. This is a moment that could change the way some fans _feel_ about AEW. How many fans? I don't know, but I hope I'm in the minority.
> 
> I haven't watched WWE for over 6 months, but now I'm going to watch Raw and SD until Cody debuts.
> 
> For the first time, I'll also be expecting other top talents from AEW to jump ship in the near/medium future.
> 
> I'm bracing myself to get used to it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan will be back in WWE in 2 years, and Moxley could return at anytime. Jericho, of course, but I hope he stays in AEW to do commentary. You can't lose your first world champion as well.
> 
> Right or wrong, I now feel like all of AEW's top stars (excluding Punk) will inevitably go back to WWE, whereas until now I had viewed AEW as a destination place that should continue to rise as Vince ages and WWE's quality decline continues.
> 
> Cody's departure causes a shift in how I think about AEW. WWE will probably just resume their status quo in the marketplace because of ego-related situations like this.
> 
> If it's because of money, then what's the point of supporting a secondary company on the basis that they're owned by a billionaire who can't be bought out? It changes my thinking about how strong AEW really is.
> 
> WWE always puts business first. They all come back. Meanwhile, AEW just let a founding member go. It's unthinkable they'd think that's a good idea.
> 
> And not just any founding member - but _the_ lead spokesman babyface of the revolution AEW promised.
> 
> Remember those passionate Cody promos when AEW began?
> 
> Yeah, they're meaningless now.
> 
> The last year or so of following AEW has been the most enjoyable time for me as an adult wrestling fan, but it'll be sad for AEW to succumb to the myriad of future problems that they will inevitably need to navigate in order to keep moving forward. Cody's departure is a situation that doesn't bode well for how AEW could handle those future problems. But I hope I'm wrong.


I warned you of who Cody was. Has nothing to do with who AEW is.


IronMan8 said:


> But Cody isn't just another wrestler. He's _the_ founding figurehead.
> 
> I can't put it into words yet, but this situation tells us something new about AEW. I'm not sure if it's their approach to business, their philosophy, or what exactly. I do hope I'm reading too much into it. But it's unthinkable to lose your founding figurehead this quickly after starting up.
> 
> Is it money? Netflix overpays to establish their platform. Tony Kahn is a billionaire, so he _could_ overpay to keep the original cast together to establish AEW.
> 
> If it's ego, then that's worse. Could you imagine WWE losing Roman or Brock to AEW over ego? It wouldn't happen.
> 
> Again, I can't put my finger on it, but simply put... it's a bad sign.


Why pay Cody at a CM Punk-level when he refuses to work with other top-tier talent, because he knows he ain’t on their level and will just have to do the job. That’s selfish.


Ghost Lantern said:


> No Cody is a guy who made friends with The Bucks and Kenny, after his WWE run, that is the honest truth. Then he got a rocket push, as a heel in a new market and on social media.
> 
> Cody never got over in WWE. He was kind of a B player from time to time, but he was never anything special until he left for New Japan and aligned behind Bullet Club, there they made him special.
> 
> So, when AEW debuts the fans "pop" for Cody, mainly because they don't understand he has very little to do with Kenny and The Bucks getting over. They think Cody is part of the "cool kids:" The problem is, "The American Nightmare" is only made because he had some WWE appearances and the Bullet Club allowed him to be a part.
> 
> Let's be clear.....Cody being a part of The Bullet Club means more to Cody's success than anything he actually did.


Some people refuse to admit this. You should listen to Brian Last’s opinions on Cody and how he KNEW the Bucks and Kenny was his last chance after leaving WWE, because they were the hot ticket outside of the WWE universe.


zkorejo said:


> Cody needs to realize, AEW was not one man's vision. It's supposed to be team effort. He was supposed to work with everyone and not alone in his separate island.
> 
> Can't believe I'm saying it but it seems like Bdon was right all along and Cody developed an ego right after AEW launched successfully. Kind of stinks of "if I won't be the featured guy, then I will do my own thing". Except it didn't work.


I was right from Day 1. I don’t claim to be a wrestling savant, but I DO know human psychology and can read the tea leaves very well. 


Hitman1987 said:


> Cody really is a piece of shit after all.
> 
> He couldn’t move the needle when he had an infinite budget, full creative control where he re-hashed popular stories (Open challenge, USA vs foreigner), and after choosing himself as the face of the anti-WWE revolution.
> 
> He literally threw the book at himself and still couldn’t remain over.
> 
> On top of that he had the audacity to request main event money after writing himself out of the main event scene 😂
> 
> Now he will go back to WWE with his tail between his legs and prove that him and Brandi are the self indulgent, hypocritical assholes that everybody said they were since day 1.
> 
> I have a lot of criticisms of Tony Khan but I respect that he’s stood up to this dick head and told him where he stands....*the guy who works with the top guys *


I was excited for your thoughts. We knew Cody Garrett Runnels after all.

As to the bolder section, he refused to work with the top guys, because he didn’t want to do the job and be Lance Archer’d.


The Definition of Technician said:


> Some thoughts on this.
> 
> - I'm so glad he is gone. He was never going to turn heel or do anything interesting with the reaction he was getting. his last 6-8 months he was insufferable.
> 
> - The guy is clear a top level talent, look at the reaction online, and the estimated amount WWE is paying, All these people shitting on him as a mid-carder look really stupid now.
> 
> - INSANE how he never worked with any other top guys like mox, omega, punk, bryan, page . What a complete waste.
> 
> - AEW just freed up a lot money 💵💵


He didn’t work with those guys, because he knew he couldn’t defeat them in Kayfabe. Easier to eat L’s to Darby, MJF, and Sammy and have believe you’re just doing the right thing than to actually do the right thing and make the bigger studs seem like bigger deals by beating a fellow main event level talent.


3venflow said:


> As for Cody, I wouldn't say he's a non-draw at all, but isn't on Punk's level. I think Cody could be worth the Punk/Jericho tier salary if his booking had been spot on as he was the hottest babyface in the business in AEW's early days and if he'd turned heel, he could've been one of the top heels too. As it is, he's been in midcard Codyverse feuds forever and not even interacted with the top ranking guys since Jericho for whatever reason.


Like I said in November 2019, it is really fucking easy to look like the top babyface when you’re booking yourself in multiple segments and angles with Superman booking.


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody went over Archer, Ogogo, Wardlow, El Idolo, Black and refused to work with Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Punk and Danielson it seems. So beat the guys he had pull over beating and wouldn't lose to guys he knew were above him. 

Rememeber that one off Penta vs Cody match - so disappointing. 

Cody did put over Allin and Sammy Guevara - but seemingly to get credit for doing it in a "look at what I was willing to do" sort of way.


----------



## bdon

RiverFenix said:


> Cody went over Archer, Ogogo, Wardlow, El Idolo, Black and refused to work with Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Punk and Danielson it seems. So beat the guys he had pull over beating and wouldn't lose to guys he knew were above him.
> 
> Rememeber that one off Penta vs Cody match - so disappointing.
> 
> Cody did put over Allin and Sammy Guevara - but seemingly to get credit for doing it in a "look at what I was willing to do" sort of way.


Someone who understands human psychology.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493924955100229639
Ouch. 

Looking like good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## zkorejo

bdon said:


> I tried to “tell em!”
> 
> I warned you of who Cody was. Has nothing to do with who AEW is.
> 
> Why pay Cody at a CM Punk-level when he refuses to work with other top-tier talent, because he knows he ain’t on their level and will just have to do the job. That’s selfish.
> 
> Some people refuse to admit this. You should listen to Brian Last’s opinions on Cody and how he KNEW the Bucks and Kenny was his last chance after leaving WWE, because they were the hot ticket outside of the WWE universe.
> 
> I was right from Day 1. I don’t claim to be a wrestling savant, but I DO know human psychology and can read the tea leaves very well.
> 
> I was excited for your thoughts. We knew Cody Garrett Runnels after all.
> 
> As to the bolder section, he refused to work with the top guys, because he didn’t want to do the job and be Lance Archer’d.
> 
> He didn’t work with those guys, because he knew he couldn’t defeat them in Kayfabe. Easier to eat L’s to Darby, MJF, and Sammy and have believe you’re just doing the right thing than to actually do the right thing and make the bigger studs seem like bigger deals by beating a fellow main event level talent.
> 
> Like I said in November 2019, it is really fucking easy to look like the top babyface when you’re booking yourself in multiple segments and angles with Superman booking.


I worked myself into a work. So I guess Cody didn't work with Omega, Mox and others not because he was saving it, it's because he was too insecure about giving them wins over him. I mean how big of a mark one has to be to care about that. Omega and Mox would have returned him the favors when his title run turn came.

I still think Cody turning heel would have elevated him to that next level. Why wouldn't he want to turn heel is beyond me.. I mean why the fuck not?. Makes no fuckin sense. It was so fucking simple. Turn heel, win the title and bam you're the top heel guy. And eventually you can turn babyface and back to 2019 levels of babyface.

Instead he wanted to be this big Babyface and I'm supposed to give a shit about no name hacks like Ogogo and QT while there is a Kenny Omega, Moxley and tons of other stars available he should be feuding with instead.


----------



## bdon

zkorejo said:


> I worked myself into a work. So I guess Cody didn't work with Omega, Mox and others not because he was saving it, it's because he was too insecure about giving them wins over him. I mean how big of a mark one has to be to care about that. Omega and Mox would have returned him the favors when his title run turn came.
> 
> I still think Cody turning heel would have elevated him to that next level. Why wouldn't he want to turn heel is beyond me.. I mean why the fuck not?. Makes no fuckin sense. It was so fucking simple. Turn heel, win the title and bam you're the top heel guy. And eventually you can turn babyface and back to 2019 levels of babyface.
> 
> Instead he wanted to be this big Babyface and I'm supposed to give a shit about no name hacks like Ogogo and QT while there is a Kenny Omega, Moxley and tons of other stars available he should be feuding with instead.


I predicted all of this, and if you remember, I was the first to suggest that Adam Page would need Cody rHHHodes’ glitz and glamour to really make a great title feud to make Page’s run more memorable, and he can’t even do that, rather take his ball and go home.

Everything he done was the betterment of Cody Garrett Runnels.


----------



## 3venflow

Not a work.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493959240117063685


----------



## Prized Fighter

I do think Cody is WWE bound and that Brandi was not well liked by a good amount of people. However, I would take any report from Wade Keller with a big grain of salt. He has been called out by AEW talent before and always seems to overstate their backstage stuff.

The best policy is to take in as many reports as possible and try to connect the dots. Some truth from Sapp, some truth from Meltzer, some from Keller, etc.


----------



## ceeder

So the last two things we see from them on AEW television is Cody losing to Sammy and a bunch of guys calling Brandi a useless whore.

Good stuff.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493924955100229639
> Ouch.
> 
> Looking like good riddance to bad rubbish.


She can be on my TV anytime she wants.


----------



## Mr316

RiverFenix said:


> Cody went over Archer, Ogogo, Wardlow, El Idolo, Black and refused to work with Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Punk and Danielson it seems. So beat the guys he had pull over beating and wouldn't lose to guys he knew were above him.
> 
> Rememeber that one off Penta vs Cody match - so disappointing.
> 
> Cody did put over Allin and Sammy Guevara - but seemingly to get credit for doing it in a "look at what I was willing to do" sort of way.


Let’s not forget that Cody also killed both Allin and Guevara’s momentum at a certain point.


----------



## zkorejo

So Cody wasn't doing a Homelander as a storyline. He was doing Homelander IRL. I find this really funny for some reason.


----------



## shandcraig

zkorejo said:


> So Cody wasn't doing a Homelander as a storyline. He was doing Homelander IRL. I find this really funny for some reason.



everything he does is real life,This is why hes hated now. All the hate he gets if he put himself aside and Tony was not a idiot and had a real creative team and booker I actually think Cody could be a fairly solid creative. If we got half the energy and booking that cody gave himself above everyone the entire promotion would be better off. Instead we get Tonys average Indy booking nerd fest and lack of creative.


----------



## Hitman1987

bdon said:


> I tried to “tell em!”
> 
> I warned you of who Cody was. Has nothing to do with who AEW is.
> 
> Why pay Cody at a CM Punk-level when he refuses to work with other top-tier talent, because he knows he ain’t on their level and will just have to do the job. That’s selfish.
> 
> Some people refuse to admit this. You should listen to Brian Last’s opinions on Cody and how he KNEW the Bucks and Kenny was his last chance after leaving WWE, because they were the hot ticket outside of the WWE universe.
> 
> I was right from Day 1. I don’t claim to be a wrestling savant, but I DO know human psychology and can read the tea leaves very well.
> 
> I was excited for your thoughts. We knew Cody Garrett Runnels after all.
> 
> As to the bolder section, he refused to work with the top guys, because he didn’t want to do the job and be Lance Archer’d.
> 
> He didn’t work with those guys, because he knew he couldn’t defeat them in Kayfabe. Easier to eat L’s to Darby, MJF, and Sammy and have believe you’re just doing the right thing than to actually do the right thing and make the bigger studs seem like bigger deals by beating a fellow main event level talent.
> 
> Like I said in November 2019, it is really fucking easy to look like the top babyface when you’re booking yourself in multiple segments and angles with Superman booking.


I’ve been looking forward to your thoughts as well mate. I cannot wait until the truth comes out about the AEW world title stipulation being a dick move by Cody because he was not chosen as 1 of the first AEW champs and Moxley being genuinely pissed off about his “TNT is greatest title in wrestling“bullshit. I bet Cody also voted against signing people like Punk/Bryan at beginning and recently because he wanted to be top guy.

I must admit that we were wrong though as Cody has finally turned heel. There’s no bigger heel move for an AEW wrestler and founder than fucking off to WWE 😂😂😂


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> I predicted all of this, and if you remember, I was the first to suggest that Adam Page would need Cody rHHHodes’ glitz and glamour to really make a great title feud to make Page’s run more memorable, and he can’t even do that, rather take his ball and go home.
> 
> Everything he done was the betterment of Cody Garrett Runnels.



No one listens the the master Jedi's until its to late. Imagine this ends up being exactly what we have been saying since day 1. You know some idiot will still deny it.


----------



## 3venflow

Andrew Zarian said Cody was pissed at the Forbes article on TK last year:

"You don't pick up and leave for just a financial thing when you're there from the ground up. There's stuff going on and the rumours are coming out that him and Tony have been having disagreements. There's something going on there. I don't know if it's all true. Somebody sent me a link to a Forbes article and said, 'This really upset certain people, especially Cody.' I don't know if that's 100 percent but that plays into everything," Zarian said.

Khan opened the Forbes profile by describing himself as "the owner, chairman, president, CEO, founder, booker, head of creative and a few other things for All Elite Wrestling."


----------



## omaroo

For TKs sake and AEW long term I would get shit in order before TK drives more big stars away. 

Starting with a creative team.


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> Andrew Zarian said Cody was pissed at the Forbes article on TK last year:
> 
> "You don't pick up and leave for just a financial thing when you're there from the ground up. There's stuff going on and the rumours are coming out that him and Tony have been having disagreements. There's something going on there. I don't know if it's all true. Somebody sent me a link to a Forbes article and said, 'This really upset certain people, especially Cody.' I don't know if that's 100 percent but that plays into everything," Zarian said.
> 
> Khan opened the Forbes profile by describing himself as "the owner, chairman, president, CEO, founder, booker, head of creative and a few other things for All Elite Wrestling."



Absolutely there is some truth to it.Its very clear by the booking. Its a lot of mix between cody being a selfish prick and likely also wanting to put as much input of his own into aew. When aew does not really have any creative or booking and you have someone trying to do that its not going to go well. I mean i think early on Tony was open to it but the past year its very clear how strick he has been that aew is his generic vision with zero creative allowed. But it all really started with Cody heavily forcing his identity onto the entire aew brand. When we got those hype up videos the first few months we got videos labelled as Nightmare family. That right there was the very first example of what we all said about cody from the start. What fucking selfish asshole doesnt promote aew as the brand when it was bran new and needed, and instead your own little ego.


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493924955100229639
> Ouch.
> 
> Looking like good riddance to bad rubbish.


It's tough to sort out because Brandi's on-screen character was such an insufferable twat, so it's easy to believe she is like this IRL too

I feel like Wade Keller is a name I haven't heard from in years. Maybe trying to get his name out there by pushing out some hot takes? Maybe his source is Brian Cage or someone else grumpy LOL


----------



## shandcraig

If he did go to wwe it would be funny, The fans would pretend all along they were behind this guy and hes great. Few months later he will be back to where he was. I mean this shit constantly happens in aew too so. Wrestlers come in and fans pretend they are the best thing ever and months later they except the truth.


----------



## shandcraig

He should return to aew as SUPER CODY, people will cheer him for a few weeks at least lol.


----------



## AthleticGirth

Geeee said:


> It's tough to sort out because Brandi's on-screen character was such an insufferable twat, so it's easy to believe she is like this IRL too
> 
> I feel like Wade Keller is a name I haven't heard from in years. Maybe trying to get his name out there by pushing out some hot takes? Maybe his source is Brian Cage or someone else grumpy LOL


Wade every now and then can be a bit sensationalist but his content's still mostly broadsheet rather than tabloid. He's been critically reporting on Cody and Brandi's issues for a while now, although Brandi being disliked by everyone is new to me. 

Wade has a good relationship with the Bucks and Tony. It wouldn't surprise me if they are the sources.


----------



## Dr. Middy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493960829267550208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493946462643888131

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493951431665139716
Seems like Keller might be full of shit when it comes to the Brandi stuff. 

I mean, I hated her on-screen character, but I never really heard her out to be this giant bitch backstage ever. If anything, she just had an ego to her.


----------



## Prosper

Dr. Middy said:


> Seems like Keller might be full of shit when it comes to the Brandi stuff.
> 
> I mean, I hated her on-screen character, but I never really heard her out to be this giant bitch backstage ever. If anything, she just had an ego to her.


Most of these articles are bullshit honestly. They get a little piece of info and create an entire narrative around it.


----------



## shandcraig

Prosper said:


> Most of these articles are bullshit honestly. They get a little piece of info and create an entire narrative around it.


Cnn says hi


----------



## NXT Only

Gonna miss Brandi, she’s a masterpiece


----------



## shandcraig

Actually if this is a work I hate him more than ever. Not a heel cody but the real Cody. From day one he's tried to be above and beyond aew, and this would be one more thing. Always taking away from the brand to serve his ego


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Andrew Zarian said Cody was pissed at the Forbes article on TK last year:
> 
> "You don't pick up and leave for just a financial thing when you're there from the ground up. There's stuff going on and the rumours are coming out that him and Tony have been having disagreements. There's something going on there. I don't know if it's all true. Somebody sent me a link to a Forbes article and said, 'This really upset certain people, especially Cody.' I don't know if that's 100 percent but that plays into everything," Zarian said.
> 
> Khan opened the Forbes profile by describing himself as "the owner, chairman, president, CEO, founder, booker, head of creative and a few other things for All Elite Wrestling."


well… at WWE Vince is all those things

the only way Cody is one of those things is if he opens his own promotion


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

thisissting said:


> I don't see anywhere officially acknowledging he is signing with wwe or even dropping his image as a hint. It's all a big work for me. He goes and works the indies a while does tv stuff then makes a shock reappearance in a year in aew hoping the fans love him again. No way he is going to wwe. Probably just burnt out and needing a break. He clearly dislikes the hatred he gets as he is a big narcissist.


Not saying he is going to WWE but...


...WWE doesn't typically publicise things like that anywhere but their own website and that is usually only with PC signees. They tend to keep a lid on things of this nature. Don't expect WWE to put out a press release about this if it is true.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not gonna lie, reading through some of this thread, Reddit, Twitter, etc. is kind of funny for this reason.

As a disclaimer, I like Cody as a talent. I even like Brandi when she's just a heel valet. And I'm interested to see what happens with Cody in WWE. But my God, for the last few months I have had people tell me the following:

"*You don't get it man. Cody's obviously just working you. He's playing 4D Chess with all of you. He's a guy who's acting like a face but is getting booed for it. But because he refuses to turn heel, that makes him a heel, even though he's still acting as a babyface. God you must be so stupid if you can't figure this out and comprehend it's glory and genus."*

I'm exaggerating slightly, but you get the idea. For months I hear this shit and then everything in the last couple days goes down and people see "huh, maybe he was just trying to have his cake and eat it too."


----------



## Hephaesteus

I dont get why tony is leaking this hard. If wwe pulled some shit like this press blitz people would be getting in vinces ass, but when tony does it, its apparently clearly all the rhodes fault


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> Not gonna lie, reading through some of this thread, Reddit, Twitter, etc. is kind of funny for this reason.
> 
> As a disclaimer, I like Cody as a talent. I even like Brandi when she's just a heel valet. And I'm interested to see what happens with Cody in WWE. But my God, for the last few months I have had people tell me the following:
> 
> "*You don't get it man. Cody's obviously just working you. He's playing 4D Chess with all of you. He's a guy who's acting like a face but is getting booed for it. But because he refuses to turn heel, that makes him a heel, even though he's still acting as a babyface. God you must be so stupid if you can't figure this out and comprehend it's glory and genus."*
> 
> I'm exaggerating slightly, but you get the idea. For months I hear this shit and then everything in the last couple days goes down and people see "huh, maybe he was just trying to have his cake and eat it too."


 You have absolutely no idea what went down behind the scenes. Cody did play it exactly like he should have to generate heel heat. Being a delusional overpushed overprotected babyface gets you heel heat _cough_ Roman _cough_. Being a badass (heel) only gets you cheered. 

I´d say it´s much more likely that TK (and the other EVPs) didn´t want the Cody heel power trip storyline, but rather go for that Bullet Club, Undisputed, Elite, NJPW storyline between Hangman, Omega, Bucks, Cole, Jay White, the bum tag team from NXT + future additions (Balor?, Gargano?, Japan?).

If this really was Cody turning down a heel turn, then Tony Khan easily did what is best for business, cause as a real babyface Cody was completely and utterly useless. AEW has an abundance of natural babyfaces that fans just want to cheer. Seriously name me one wrestler on the AEW roster right now, that would be a heel against Cody? Not even Dan Lambert or MJF could generate heel heat against Cody. Fuck the fans would probably cheer for Cornette over Cody.


----------



## shandcraig

Hephaesteus said:


> I dont get why tony is leaking this hard. If wwe pulled some shit like this press blitz people would be getting in vinces ass, but when tony does it, its apparently clearly all the rhodes fault



100 percent there is a lot of issue with how Tony does business. I mean the big issue is what he promised in the start and how he gave these guys control and then half way through he pulled the plug. I dont think cody would have ever signed with out control. Cody is the type of talent that cant get anywhere unless hes a free range chicken doing as much smoking mirrors magic to get himself over as possible. If he cant do this either he wont be there or he will go to wwe. Its on Tony too but it also says a lot about Cody and what we have said all along about the guy.

If its a work well it just says even more what we have been saying all along.Once again would be Cody going above and beyond to make the company look like shit well hes mega booked and now taking attention off aew and onto his bullshit,Only to return as a heel or face. I think no matter what if this is a work or not it still is proof of the bullshit from codys end. But ya i absolutely think Tony needs to sort his company out and get a bloody official team. You can tell to many wrestlers are thinking aew is a place to be and do whatever you want and the ones that suck at throwing shit at the wall. Marching out because they dont get what they want.


----------



## 3venflow

Kenny won't turn his back on #TeamElite, will he? 😍 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493955048434450441


----------



## La Parka

Martyn said:


> Cody had just 18 matches since Double or Nothing and Ogogo match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matches « Cody Rhodes « Wrestlers Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database
> 
> 
> Internet Wrestling Database
> 
> 
> 
> www.cagematch.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In those "big matches" he formed a team with Fuego Del Sol and wrestled in a mask on Dark. He also had a series with Black and Andrade where they basically traded wins in their favour. Guevara defeated him clean in that ladder match at the end. Your post is another classic example of typical exaggeration when it comes to Cody's booking.
> 
> He wasnt even on the card of their biggest show of the year, All Out.


AEW has no biggest show of the year.

This isn’t WWE where the only event that matters is WrestleMania. AEW has several shows it advertises as big and most of the time the TV shows are presented as bigger deals than the PPVs.

The things in AEW that are valuable are

1. Air Time - Cody had more promo time than anyone in the company. Despite often going AWOL for weeks on end, he still managed to have more promo time than anyone else in the company.

2. Placement / Presentation -

Cody has had more main events on TV than mostly anyone.

Cody vs Andrade? Dynamite main event.

Cody vs Sammy? Holiday Bash main event

Cody vs Black? Saturday Night dynamite main event.

Who feuded with Shaq? Cody Rhodes.

Who had the interaction with T-Pain AND that girl who beat up Black? Cody Rhodes.

Although he never buried anyone he did either come out ahead or tied. 

Losing someone who did all of the above, is a very bad thing. If they knew he was gong to leave, they should've had someone clearly go over him in a loser leaves town match where the guy would get a rub. Instead Sammy won a ladder match and evened up his series with Cody,

Who has the only spin off show in the company? Cody and Brandi.


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Vince will buy Tony?
> 
> Papa Vince really has your heart, doesn’t he? A true love that lasts forever


I mean... if anyone has a papa in wrestling it has to be you. 

You're the one who says they only watch AEW because no one quiet does it like ya papa tony.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

3venflow said:


> Kenny won't turn his back on #TeamElite, will he? 😍
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493955048434450441


Wrestlers say a lot of things.

Guys like AJ Styles whined about the old guys with big contracts taking spots for years and here he is doing the same thing. 

I'm not disparaging AJ for that. I say get that money and fuck dem kids. However, I am saying that situations and mindsets change. Well that and wrestlers lie or exaggerate a lot.


----------



## shandcraig

remember when Cody said the TNT belt was the most important belt in AEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

La Parka said:


> You're the one who says they only watch AEW because no one quiet does it like ya papa tony.


papa TK is never quiet


----------



## RiverFenix

Geeee said:


> It's tough to sort out because Brandi's on-screen character was such an insufferable twat, so it's easy to believe she is like this IRL too
> 
> I feel like Wade Keller is a name I haven't heard from in years. Maybe trying to get his name out there by pushing out some hot takes? Maybe his source is Brian Cage or someone else grumpy LOL


Brandi was cringy in over pushed nonsensical Nightmare Collective. Then was going to be part of Shaq/Jade until she was pregnant IIRC and now was in the feud with Paige VanZant. She had no reason to be the centerpiece woman in the latter two examples.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm going to laugh if he returns as a heel and is still not with those elite losers.


----------



## 3venflow

Sports Illustrated, which says he is joining WWE, also said this:

_While Rhodes was never intended to overstay his welcome in the world title picture, one key factor that led to this exit was losing all responsibilities involving booking. That is a role where Khan, who is the head of creative, has taken full rein. Originally, Rhodes was part of that process. As great as Dusty Rhodes was as a performer, his contributions as a booker are an integral part of his legacy. For Rhodes, AEW represented another chance to pay homage to his father as a booker while also further cementing his own legacy. Losing that opportunity in AEW hurt Rhodes more than any loss he suffered in the ring._

The reason I have my doubts about this is because the 'Codyverse' stuff felt so detached from the rest of the product, so surely that means he had input.


----------



## Geeee

RiverFenix said:


> Brandi was cringy in over pushed nonsensical Nightmare Collective. Then was going to be part of Shaq/Jade until she was pregnant IIRC and now was in the feud with Paige VanZant. She had no reason to be the centerpiece woman in the latter two examples.


Oh absolutely. Brandi has generally been awful TV, which makes it so odd that WWE would want to sign her.

I put that in the "evidence it's all a work" category lol


----------



## Oracle

I hope this works out for Cody and he doesnt come back with his tail between his legs.

TK should put the foot down and tell him to fuck himself if he tries.


----------



## shandcraig

Cody returns to aew at double or nothing, People think hes there to save AEW but ends up being the 3rd man. OMG he turned his backs on us boooooooo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

3venflow said:


> Sports Illustrated, which says he is joining WWE, also said this:
> 
> _While Rhodes was never intended to overstay his welcome in the world title picture, one key factor that led to this exit was losing all responsibilities involving booking. That is a role where Khan, who is the head of creative, has taken full rein. Originally, Rhodes was part of that process. As great as Dusty Rhodes was as a performer, his contributions as a booker are an integral part of his legacy. For Rhodes, AEW represented another chance to pay homage to his father as a booker while also further cementing his own legacy. Losing that opportunity in AEW hurt Rhodes more than any loss he suffered in the ring._
> 
> The reason I have my doubts about this is because the 'Codyverse' stuff felt so detached from the rest of the product, so surely that means he had input.


yeah, i doubt this too

unless he wanted to have a hand in everybodies‘ booking - ie> have the book

then i can see that being an issue


----------



## Araxen

After reading everything that has come out, it's clear Tony Kahn let Cody sink himself. He gave Cody the power to book himself, and when Cody fucked that up, TK had all the ammo he needed to say no when Cody asked for more power.


----------



## EDawg38

So Cody Rhodes is essentially selling himself off for more money with WWE?

Cody Rhodes wants main event money with AEW but Tony Khan is not budging.

I thought Cody Rhodes cared more about his reputation, more about how well he is being booked more so than how much money he makes, if Cody Rhodes goes back to WWE he risked being booked poorly again.

Does WWE see Cody Rhodes as a main event level star? Last time WWE had Cody Rhodes he was primarily a midcarder and then they had him doing the Stardust gimmick which he hated doing. The Stardust gimmick is why Cody Rhodes quit WWE in the first place.

What makes Cody Rhodes think that his second time will be any different?

This makes me think that it wasn't Cody Rhodes intentions to go back to WWE, he just wanted more money with AEW but was unable to broker a deal with Tony Khan.


----------



## bdon

3venflow said:


> Kenny won't turn his back on #TeamElite, will he? 😍
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493955048434450441


But according to some, Kenny just wants to “dO mOvEz!!”

Wherever Kenny is, the only thing that matters is the story that is being told. Hence, moreso than any other wrestler currently, every previous Kenny Omega match and moment feels like it has organically lead him to where he is currently.

Codysux kthxlol


----------



## DUD

Cody. Please come back. Its 3am and my life is falling apart.


----------



## shandcraig

Like i said,If this is a work than even more so Cody can fuck right off. Always pulling this shit to benefit himself well all of aew suffers. This would be once again taking away from the aew brand to focus on cody if it was a work. If its real than it also just proves all our points.So really i dont see how this will come off good in Codys favor no matter what.Only to make more people truly hate the real him


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Araxen said:


> After reading everything that has come out, it's clear Tony Kahn let Cody sink himself. He gave Cody the power to book himself, and when Cody fucked that up, TK had all the ammo he needed to say no when Cody asked for more power.


I believe it was Cody himself that said ' Talent would sink or swim on their own' in the infancy of AEW being formed. Oh the irony that, that quote would relate to Cody himself.


----------



## CriminalLeapord

People are forgetting something even bigger...what's gonna happen to A shot of Brandi that used to appear on AEW YouTube channel???!!! This surely can't be the end and another channel will pick it up? Guise I need to know. How will I learn to cook some random shit while intoxicated.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

Clearly a work! If Cody goes to WWE any time soon I will eat my socks!


----------



## TonySirico

Kennedy should put him in polka dots


----------



## TD Stinger

ElTerrible said:


> You have absolutely no idea what went down behind the scenes. Cody did play it exactly like he should have to generate heel heat. Being a delusional overpushed overprotected babyface gets you heel heat _cough_ Roman _cough_. Being a badass (heel) only gets you cheered.


You're right, I have no idea what happened behind the scenes. But when you talk about it being a good thing that he's acting like Roman or Cena, how is that a good thing?

Again, Cody for the most part was a babyface, who at times could be a dick, that just happened to be booed. Now, what's that the difference between that and what Cena & Roman did? I mean, you could say Cody was self aware of what he was doing. But so were Cena & Reigns (and WWE) after awhile.

And to that point, look at Cody's 3rd match against Malakai. Cody, while getting booed out of the building, works the match as a total babyface and comes out as the big triumphant winner, slaying the big bad monster Malakai. Hell, look at his recent promos where he's literally saying "I will not turn heel". That's not even being a good delusional face. A good delusional face should not have to say "my character will not become a bad guy" for this to work.

Point being, Cody still portraying a face (for the most part) and acknowledging he was getting booed, for the reasons I listed above, did not make for a good character. Polarizing, maybe. But not good.


----------



## Prized Fighter

Anyone that still thinks this is a work is really doing some mental gymnastics. You can think one or two sources are BS, but when there is this much smoke, there is fire. Maybe Khan makes a late offer to Cody and Cody accepts, but that doesn't make this a work.


----------



## thisissting

Can't wait for the return of dashing cody Rhodes and the baggers. Or even the might staaaaardust. Some of his best work right there. I can see a us heavyweight title shot coming up


----------



## RapShepard

GNKenny said:


> Wrestlers say a lot of things.
> 
> Guys like AJ Styles whined about the old guys with big contracts taking spots for years and here he is doing the same thing.
> 
> I'm not disparaging AJ for that. I say get that money and fuck dem kids. However, I am saying that situations and mindsets change. Well that and wrestlers lie or exaggerate a lot.


Yup it's easy to say what you wouldn't do and what you hate when you've never been in that situation.


Geeee said:


> Oh absolutely. Brandi has generally been awful TV, which makes it so odd that WWE would want to sign her.
> 
> I put that in the "evidence it's all a work" category lol


I mean WWE bought back Eva Marie by herself as a solo package lol. Begrudgingly taking Brandi for Cody isn't crazy given that


----------



## ShadowCounter

Oracle said:


> I hope this works out for Cody and he doesnt come back with his tail between his legs.
> 
> TK should put the foot down and tell him to fuck himself if he tries.


Even if he does come back some time from now he won't ever be an EVP again. And Brandi? Good luck getting her ass back into management.


----------



## Hephaesteus

RiverFenix said:


> Brandi was cringy in over pushed nonsensical Nightmare Collective. Then was going to be part of Shaq/Jade until she was pregnant IIRC and now was in the feud with Paige VanZant. She had no reason to be the centerpiece woman in the latter two examples.


Why wouldnt she have a reason to be the centerpiece in a feud involving her husband?


----------



## rich110991

Still makes no sense to me.

All his talk about a revolution, smashing the throne, talking about “this is pro wrestling”, “I’m a professional wrestler”, “that’s not how we do things here”, mocking Walter’s name change, etc… really?? Just to go back to WWE for more money? Fuck Cody if he goes to WWE 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dr. Middy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493960829267550208
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493946462643888131
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493951431665139716
> Seems like Keller might be full of shit when it comes to the Brandi stuff.
> 
> I mean, I hated her on-screen character, but I never really heard her out to be this giant bitch backstage ever. If anything, she just had an ego to her.


These sheets just play to their audience. They know people nerdy enough to pay for "wrestling news"..(even though Khan and Vince could wake up one day and completely change anything they want), hate Brandi and would love to hear that everyone else does. Self confirmation creates happiness and brings in money. Simple.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Isn’t this right about the time we usually get a drunk Tweet from Tony ?


----------



## 3venflow

Strangest thing is WWE apparently not signing Brandi. So she's given up a big position and more screen time than she deserves for this venture. Cody is probably going to make bank for both of them though.


----------



## NXT Only

rich110991 said:


> Still makes no sense to me.
> 
> All his talk about a revolution, smashing the throne, talking about “this is pro wrestling”, “I’m a professional wrestler”, “that’s not how we do things here”, mocking Walter’s name change, etc… really?? Just to go back to WWE for more money? Fuck Cody if he goes to WWE 😂


This is really the point of any outrage. He literally said all of this and then ran back to Vince because he couldn’t get his way.


----------



## rich110991

NXT Only said:


> This is really the point of any outrage. He literally said all of this and then ran back to Vince because he couldn’t get his way.


It’s not a good look, and I’ve always defended him against the hate.


----------



## ShadowCounter

3venflow said:


> Strangest thing is WWE apparently not signing Brandi. So she's given up a big position and more screen time than she deserves for this venture. Cody is probably going to make bank for both of them though.


Doubt it. Add up the AEW money (2 contracts for he and his wife to wrestle and work backstage), healthcare taken care of thanks to being executives at AEW, and travel expenses paid by AEW which WWE doesn't do. Now Brandi isn't working. They have to pay for their own travel expenses and healthcare. Cody only gets paid (more?) for the 1 wrestling contract and this big WWE contract is probably a one time deal that won't be renewed for the same price as the novelty of being an AEW EVP won't exist 3 years from now. I'd say they are losing money long term IMO.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

NXT Only said:


> This is really the point of any outrage. He literally said all of this and then ran back to Vince because he couldn’t get his way.


He's really no different than any other wrestler in that regard. There have been so many guys to leave or get released and spend time talking shit just to go back. 

Raging about that kind of thing must be exhausting.


----------



## Godlike13

The way it is with AEW, if Cody does another stint in WWE for a year or two then they'll throw money at him lol. I don't know what Cody was expecting though. First thing he did in AEW was book himself as their resident midcarder.


----------



## Teemu™

It's possible it's a Pillman-like situation where Tony told him to go to WWE, get himself over, come back after the contract expires, and Tony can pay him Punk money because he'll be a star.


----------



## Araxen

wrong thread.


----------



## Chan Hung

What if it's a work?


----------



## shandcraig

Chan Hung said:


> What if it's a work?



As I said before,if it's a work he's even more of a pile of shit. Always doing anything he does takes away from the promotion. Aew spent benefit


----------



## bdon

Godlike13 said:


> The way it is with AEW, if Cody does another stint in WWE for a year or two then they'll throw money at him lol. I don't know what Cody was expecting though. First thing he did in AEW was book himself as their resident midcarder.


It was better for Cody’s stock to choose to be a midcarder than have Tony and anyone else with a say in the company (Bucks, Kenny, Jericho, and Mox) blatantly tell everyone he is a midcarder that is there to do the job to Jericho, Kenny, Mox, Hangman, etc. 

Cody would rather be the ultimate good guy CHOOSING to be a midcard act than have everyone realize he is just there to be the guy who works with the guy.


----------



## ProjectGargano

For what is worth, he was mentioned at least 4-5 times at tonight's Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard

rich110991 said:


> Still makes no sense to me.
> 
> All his talk about a revolution, smashing the throne, talking about “this is pro wrestling”, “I’m a professional wrestler”, “that’s not how we do things here”, mocking Walter’s name change, etc… really?? Just to go back to WWE for more money? Fuck Cody if he goes to WWE





NXT Only said:


> This is really the point of any outrage. He literally said all of this and then ran back to Vince because he couldn’t get his way.





rich110991 said:


> It’s not a good look, and I’ve always defended him against the hate.


Yeah who could imagine an entertainer might say things they don't believe, but know will win them favor


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

ProjectGargano said:


> For what is worth, he was mentioned at least 4-5 times at tonight's Dynamite.


And as we all know AEW would NEVER mention a wrestler who doesn't work for them.

I mean I think it would be weird for him to leave given his connection to AEW but the works is a strange place.


----------



## somerandomfan

ProjectGargano said:


> For what is worth, he was mentioned at least 4-5 times at tonight's Dynamite.


That's not as surprising in AEW as it would be if this was WWE. AEW has never been afraid to mention other companies including WWE, especially when history is what's being discussed. This doesn't mean it's a work it just means AEW isn't petty like WWE can be when someone leaves. (Also even then WWE still references people who left, maybe more so now than they have any other time in the last 20 years)


----------



## alex0816

he getting that contract in his hands just to wipe his ass with it on AEW TV. book it TK


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

I don't hate Cody but there is stiff competition in AEW and he simply got squeezed out. 

Going back to WWE is also a big gamble. There is an archetype for success in AEW but WWE change plans on a whim.


----------



## Hitman1987

When the boss won’t give you that Punk money


----------



## shandcraig

Doesn't anyone find it insanely weird that Cody, brandi and Tony all had to go out of their way to present some sorta paper of proof to try to make a point that this is real? Seems like an obvious reason to assume they all trying to hard because it's a work. No one else has done this and Tony hasn't either


----------



## 3venflow

This is what Bully Ray said. FWIW I disagree and I think the leaks from WWE-affiliated journalists confirm that. They are convinced he's joining them so must have some kind of agreement in place.

_”It’s all a work. Seriously, it’s all a work and Rhodes is coming back as a heel to destroy AEW. I said that there needs to be a heel that actually poses a threat to the entire company.”_

If he did come back as an invader, he'd be channeling daddy again.


----------



## reyfan

I wonder how long until we find out for sure, obviously if WWE started airing promos for him we'd know it was true(or reappears on AEW TV) hopefully it doesn't take months to find out as the stream of it would be gone.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK

shandcraig said:


> Doesn't anyone find it insanely weird that Cody, brandi and Tony all had to go out of their way to present some sorta paper of proof to try to make a point that this is real? Seems like an obvious reason to assume they all trying to hard because it's a work. No one else has done this and Tony hasn't either


I actually rather think they went out of their way to prove they parted ways on amicable terms and that there will likely be no beef.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Member this?


----------



## shandcraig

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> I actually rather think they went out of their way to prove they parted ways on amicable terms and that there will likely be no beef.



Just seems Unnecessary but it's Cody after all. Makes sure everything he does had to get the big focus.


----------



## shandcraig

Why would they go out of there way to remove cody from the intro, the truck graphic and everything else this fast ? like lol wtf with in days of him announcing hes leaving hes removed from the truck, seems so stupid. Many wrestlers much bigger than cody left promotions over the years. Yet they were still in intros for a while or whatever. Even bret hart was still in the raw intro for some time. Either this is utter work bullshit and these people are trying to hard, or something really bad fell through between cody and tony. Also after catching up on dynamite tonight if i was cody and it went from what it was when they started to this, i would leave too. Its turning into a generic wwe cast off show. Fuck this, i didnt sign up for this shit.


----------



## Roman Bellic

Cody is a capitalist pig 🐷 betraying his aew brothers because he doesn't get paid enough !

Tony Khan is a capitalist pig 🐷for withholding money, that's not real communism ! 

They have become everything they hate ! they have become the New York Yankees !


----------



## FrankenTodd

I still say it’s a work. Either way, Cody ain’t it and can’t shine Kenny Omega’s shoes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonySirico

FrankenTodd said:


> I still say it’s a work. Either way, Cody ain’t it and can’t shine Kenny Omega’s shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the rest of the EVPs told Cody to go home and get his fuckin shinebox


----------



## FrankenTodd

TonySirico said:


> the rest of the EVPs told Cody to go home and get his fuckin shinebox













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow

Paraphrased Cody notes from the WON, taken from Reddit:


The AEW EVPs were getting along better than they had been in a while and were in the midst of working on significant projects when Cody Rhodes left. One person told Dave there was heartbreak over the situation. Clarifying old news, there was never a time when the EVPs weren’t talking. Omega and Cody do not have a personal relationship, though, just business.
There’s some confusion over why Tony Khan did not roll over Cody’s deal automatically for the option years as he had done with others. One person speculated Tony didn’t roll it over because he could see Cody wasn’t happy. Multiple people believe Cody’s unhappiness is because he was no longer a franchise-level star in AEW despite still being a big star/part of AEW. It’s believed Cody already has a “big” offer from WWE.
The booking issue — Cody expecting more control — is accurate, but that happened two years ago and was not just an adjustment for Cody but also the Young Bucks when Khan fully took the reigns. Still, the loss of power did effect Cody.
Despite recent fan reaction and booking, Cody remained a proven draw from a ratings perspective.
Khan and the Rhodes family have agreed not to further comment on the split.
Some WWE talent believes AEW may have a budgeting issue that won’t be resolved until/unless they sign a bigger TV deal in 2024. Despite good numbers, there’s no guarantee of a more lucrative deal for AEW given how much Turner will be spending in sports rights. There is an unnamed WWE talent who regularly appears on TV (not Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn) who saw “what AEW had [to offer]” and believes they cannot sign/match WWE’s highest offers right now. Dave didn’t clarify whether this person was expiring / re-signed, but it reads that way.
Chris Jericho is signed with AEW through the first week of 2024. Kenny Omega has a year left. Jericho and CM Punk are believed to be the biggest money deals in the company.
Some resented the “hero treatment” Cody has gotten and did get after his exit, saying it’s a nice PR story but not the real story. Cody and Brandi had their supporters, but the mood of the locker room “wasn’t all sadness as it was made out to be” with some “quietly celebrating”. Rhodes was the most hands on of the EVPs, and Dave speculates this is why.
WWE signing Cody could be big for their perception issue given wrestlers are mostly moving in the other direction. Dave speculated Cody joining WWE and being both pushed and used well could signal to many in AEW that WWE is a legitimate option for them other than just for the money.


----------



## omaroo

Budgeting issues is a big possibility and I hope TK is more wise from now on and prevent AEW be in financial trouble down the line which in turn could lose their main stars to the fed.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Genuinely pissed about this. Rhodes was the total package and one of best convincing faces they had up until his booking got whacky last year.

Please be a work


----------



## DUSTY 74

omaroo said:


> Budgeting issues is a big possibility and I hope TK is more wise from now on and prevent AEW be in financial trouble down the line which in turn could lose their main stars to the fed.


Mox contract renegotiations should be coming up in May as well assuming he doesn't just except extending his option clause at the status quo like the Bucks


----------



## Hitman1987

So pretty much everything that Cody’s critics have said for the last 18 months is true:

1. Kenny didn’t like him

2. He didn’t like having booking power taken away even though he sucked at it

3. His and Brandi’s booking/status rubbed people up the wrong way because they don’t deserve it

4. He saw himself as the top “franchise” guy and didn’t like it that others didn’t think it

Fuck off back to WWE to job to Roman and Brock because you won’t be a booker or a franchise player there either.

He will always be the guy that worked with the guys.


----------



## ET_Paul

I’ll say this, if this is a work….BRAVO!!!

this is truly a storyline that is captivated all of the wrestling world right now.

And to bring this level of realism to something we all know is staged, is impressive!

if this isn’t stage, I’ll give the WWE more of a watch because of Cody (and Bianca).

Some of these opinions are laughable. Cody could’ve easily been built in a tap program with AEW star as if he chose too. all these midcard AEW statements, and in WWE he’s going to be Stardust stuff is downright funny.

Cody generates interest! That goes all the way up from those that worship the ground he walks on, to those that hate his guts.

Weekly, on just this forum, I see topics about Cody and they end up getting the most comments compared any other topic of choice. The same on Reddit as well.

We are close to pushing 1000 responses about this topic! The next closest topic on the first page has 109 comments. And guess who that topic is about …

Mid-card talent my a$$!


----------



## AthleticGirth

From reading those WON extracts It seems Wade Keller has sources far higher up in the AEW food chain than Meltzer does. 

I'm not buying Kenny and Cody even having a business relationship. Wouldn't that have stretched to Kenny at least making an appearance on Rhodes to the Top or Cody doing something for AEW games ? Kenny can take the time on twitter to post admonishment at Ospreay for bragging about his 5 star rated matches but can't tweet a short message for Cody about his departure.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme

If cody go to da E he a hypocrite


----------



## omaroo

DUSTY 74 said:


> Mox contract renegotiations should be coming up in May as well assuming he doesn't just except extending his option clause at the status quo like the Bucks


If they lose moxley, omega and originals like Darby, hangman, MJF, Wardlow then their future will look bleak imo especially if they are struggling financially.


----------



## AthleticGirth

omaroo said:


> If they lose moxley, omega and originals like Darby, hangman, MJF, Wardlow then their future will look bleak imo especially if they are struggling financially.


Where would they all go ? NJPW and Impact can't afford them and WWE couldn't guarantee them all spots. It's inevitable some AEW talent will join WWE but I don't see a mass exodus.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEW never outbid wwe for any wrestler - why is it a supposed shock now? AEW got disgruntled former wwe wrestlers who took less money to get away, and released talent. 

Cody always left wwe to prove himself better than he was booked there. Now he goes back and feted as some huge deal. I wouldn't be surprised if this wasn't his end game all along. 

He'll get his WM marquee moment, probably get a world title.


----------



## rbl85

AEW is such in trouble finance wise that they just signed Lee, Matthews and are going to sign Hardy and Swerve.

You don't sign multiples people when you're in trouble financially.

I also think he was ready to give Cody a raise but it was never in his mind to give Cody the same contract than he gave to Punk, Bryan or even Jericho.


----------



## 3venflow

omaroo said:


> If they lose moxley, omega and originals like Darby, hangman, MJF, Wardlow then their future will look bleak imo especially if they are struggling financially.


They won't lose all those or even most of those, but even if they do lose talent, there is a conveyor belt of good wrestlers. If they lose Wardlow, they can sign Moose. If they lose Hangman, they can sign Ospreay. And so on. They also have a lot of depth in talent that could step up, like Ricky Starks who I'd be giving some of Cody's TV time to.

But considering WWE is a 'bottom line' promotion that is always cutting talent, the chances of a mass exodus are small and even if guys leave for there, WWE's contracts also mean they could be released in two months and that's the risk you take if you jump. Look at Samoa Joe, he chose to go back after being released... and was released again.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

ET_Paul said:


> I’ll say this, if this is a work….BRAVO!!!
> 
> this is truly a storyline that is captivated all of the wrestling world right now.
> 
> And to bring this level of realism to something we all know is staged, is impressive!
> 
> if this isn’t stage, I’ll give the WWE more of a watch because of Cody (and Bianca).
> 
> Some of these opinions are laughable. Cody could’ve easily been built in a tap program with AEW star as if he chose too. all these midcard AEW statements, and in WWE he’s going to be Stardust stuff is downright funny.
> 
> Cody generates interest! That goes all the way up from those that worship the ground he walks on, to those that hate his guts.
> 
> Weekly, on just this forum, I see topics about Cody and they end up getting the most comments compared any other topic of choice. The same on Reddit as well.
> 
> We are close to pushing 1000 responses about this topic! The next closest topic on the first page has 109 comments. And guess who that topic is about …
> 
> Mid-card talent my a$$!


If this is a work, it's just another instance of Cody lamely ignoring the 4th wall and fucking around with kayfabe.


----------



## AthleticGirth

rbl85 said:


> AEW is such in trouble finance wise that they just signed Lee, Matthews and are going to sign Hardy and Swerve.


It seems Meltzer talking to a random WWE wrestler who is, for reasons known only to themselves, concerned about AEW's financial situation is being translated into AEW being in financial crisis / belt tightening dire straits.


----------



## rbl85

omaroo said:


> If they lose moxley, omega and originals like Darby, hangman, MJF, Wardlow then their future will look bleak imo especially if they are struggling financially.


Hey if they lose 50% of their roster too.....

Seriously it's like saying well if Reigns, Lesnar, Rollins, etc decide to leave WWE then WWE is in huge trouble.


----------



## omaroo

3venflow said:


> They won't lose all those or even most of those, but even if they do lose talent, there is a conveyor belt of good wrestlers. If they lose Wardlow, they can sign Moose. If they lose Hangman, they can sign Ospreay. And so on. They also have a lot of depth in talent that could step up, like Ricky Starks who I'd be giving some of Cody's TV time to.
> 
> But considering WWE is a 'bottom line' promotion that is always cutting talent, the chances of a mass exodus are small and even if guys leave for there, WWE's contracts also mean they could be released in two months and that's the risk you take if you jump. Look at Samoa Joe, he chose to go back after being released... and was released again.


True but WWE will always have the brand and history and money advantages to tempt some of the big stars away from AEW. 

I think alot hinges how big AEWS next TV deal is which will enable to keep spending big and also investing in other areas. 

AEW won't ever die so to speak but you don't want it to turn into impact 5 years down the line.


----------



## ET_Paul

Kopros_The_Great said:


> If this is a work, it's just another instance of Cody lamely ignoring the 4th wall and fucking around with kayfabe.


Doesn’t AEW ignore the fourth wall quite often?

Didn’t CM Punk’s promo touch upon ignoring the fourth wall as well?

If he’s orchestrating something this big, I’m pretty sure TK and others have gone through this with Cody and okayed everything. Tony himself released a statement.

Why is so much of the blame just put on Cody? Yes, I do know he’s somewhat egotistical.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

ET_Paul said:


> Doesn’t AEW ignore the fourth wall quite often?
> 
> Didn’t CM Punk’s promo touch upon ignoring the fourth wall as well?
> 
> If he’s orchestrating something this big, I’m pretty sure TK and others have gone through this with Cody and okayed everything. Tony himself released a statement.
> 
> Why is so much of the blame just put on Cody? Yes, I do know he’s somewhat egotistical.


They do, and I hate it.
I've also always hated the stupid "pipe bomb" promo, and I think the pseudo-intellectual nerds that praise this shit, thinking they are oh so clever because they know wrestling is fake (_wink wink_), are actually pretty pathetic; and Cody is their super pathetic alpha nerd.

Now, if Cody was a comedy act like OC or that Danhausen guy, I wouldn't be complaining. But the fucker thinks he's the sole saviour of a lost art, which he clearly is not.


----------



## Boldgerg

omaroo said:


> If they lose moxley, omega and originals like Darby, hangman, MJF, Wardlow then their future will look bleak imo especially if they are struggling financially.


"There's absolutely no basis for this assumption/scenario just because Cody has left, but if they lose every single main even talent and every up and coming talent then they're in trouble".

This is ground-breaking stuff.


----------



## shandcraig

a


AthleticGirth said:


> From reading those WON extracts It seems Wade Keller has sources far higher up in the AEW food chain than Meltzer does.
> 
> I'm not buying Kenny and Cody even having a business relationship. Wouldn't that have stretched to Kenny at least making an appearance on Rhodes to the Top or Cody doing something for AEW games ? Kenny can take the time on twitter to post admonishment at Ospreay for bragging about his 5 star rated matches but can't tweet a short message for Cody about his departure.


a lot of behavior with in aew is just not adding up about all of this. It feels coordinated. Even if its true people still would seem coordinated to cover something up.


----------



## ShadowCounter

ShadowCounter said:


> Kenny runs the women's division. Brandi WANTED to be the top of the women's division. Do the math.


So apparently Kenny and Cody/Brandi were at war over the women's division. Did I call that days ago or what?


----------



## AthleticGirth

So a conflict between Kenny and Brandi over the women's division - now it feels like we're starting to scratch the surface of the falling out.


----------



## shandcraig

ShadowCounter said:


> So apparently Kenny and Cody/Brandi were at war over the women's division. Did I call that days ago or what?



I mean If Kenny was assigned the job than thats who should do it. I dont know if Tony later decided that Brandi can get more involved. But once again she has zero reason to be doing any of these jobs. She does not have the skill or the qualifications. No matter what fucking school she went to it would not make a difference.


----------



## ShadowCounter

shandcraig said:


> I mean If Kenny was assigned the job than thats who should do it. I dont know if Tony later decided that Brandi can get more involved. But once again she has zero reason to be doing any of these jobs. She does not have the skill or the qualifications. No matter what fucking school she went to it would not make a difference.


Brandi "Nepotism" Rhodes was unqualified? You jest.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

THA_WRESTER said:


> Please be a work


I don’t think it is in my own opinion.


----------



## Serpico Jones

I knew it was only a matter of time until Meltzer started burying Cody on the way out for TK.


----------



## Teemu™

If it's a work, what's the money drawing angle, in your opinion? I can see this being an agreement between Cody and Tony to have Cody go to WWE for a few years, get over, and then return to AEW as an anti-AEW worked shoot crusader. But other than that? An invasion angle a couple of months down the line?

A work has to draw money, that's the point of a work.


----------



## 3venflow

There is no way this is a work at this point. Amanda Huber basically put her integrity on the line by saying it isn't and she's been working closely with Cody in community outreach.

The only way it can be a work is for Cody to U-turn and renew. That hasn't been 100% ruled out apparently, but it'd probably mean Cody getting cold feet about returning to the Fed or TK upping his financial offer. I don't see either happening, but who can be sure.


----------



## Erik.

Tony Khan comments on Cody Rhodes' exit from AEW, locker room support for Brandi Rhodes


During today's Busted Open Radio, Tony Khan was asked about Cody and Brandi Rhodes' exit from AEW. Khan had good things to say about both of them. "I put out




wrestlingnews.co


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> There is no way this is a work at this point. Amanda Huber basically put her integrity on the line by saying it isn't and she's been working closely with Cody in community outreach.
> 
> The only way it can be a work is for Cody to U-turn and renew. That hasn't been 100% ruled out apparently, but it'd probably mean Cody getting cold feet about returning to the Fed or TK upping his financial offer. I don't see either happening, but who can be sure.



than there is absolute 100 percent truth to serious falling out between Cody and others. A lot of peoples behaviors do not add up regardless. Regardless if its true or not This is not a good look for Cody and in fact aew


----------



## shandcraig

Erik. said:


> Tony Khan comments on Cody Rhodes' exit from AEW, locker room support for Brandi Rhodes
> 
> 
> During today's Busted Open Radio, Tony Khan was asked about Cody and Brandi Rhodes' exit from AEW. Khan had good things to say about both of them. "I put out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrestlingnews.co



thats regular PR he says about anything related to aew. It really dont mean much.


----------



## AthleticGirth

The first locker room tweet defending Brandi came from Nyla and mentioned how 'polarising' she was. It's not the greatest of endorsements and a big contrast to say the outpourings of affection from the WWE locker room when Ruby was fired.

Cody wouldn't be the first man to be undone by the Lady Macbeth he shares a bed with.


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> There is no way this is a work at this point. Amanda Huber basically put her integrity on the line by saying it isn't and she's been working closely with Cody in community outreach.
> 
> The only way it can be a work is for Cody to U-turn and renew. *That hasn't been 100% ruled out apparently,* but it'd probably mean Cody getting cold feet about returning to the Fed *or TK upping his financial offer.* I don't see either happening, but who can be sure.


That´s how it would play out on the business side for sponsors etc. and in the ring it would obviously be the heel turn-takeover storyline. Nobody would ever know the full truth except Cody, Brandi, Tony and maybe the Bucks/Omega.


----------



## bdon

Hitman1987 said:


> He will always be the guy that worked with the guys.


Except in AEW where he refused to work with those above him, because he didn’t want to do the job and likely hurt his negotiating power with Vince, who he wanted to return to even when mulling the ORIGINAL offer from Tony Khan. 


ET_Paul said:


> I’ll say this, if this is a work….BRAVO!!!
> 
> this is truly a storyline that is captivated all of the wrestling world right now.
> 
> And to bring this level of realism to something we all know is staged, is impressive!
> 
> if this isn’t stage, I’ll give the WWE more of a watch because of Cody (and Bianca).
> 
> Some of these opinions are laughable. Cody could’ve easily been built in a tap program with AEW star as if he chose too. all these midcard AEW statements, and in WWE he’s going to be Stardust stuff is downright funny.
> 
> Cody generates interest! That goes all the way up from those that worship the ground he walks on, to those that hate his guts.
> 
> Weekly, on just this forum, I see topics about Cody and they end up getting the most comments compared any other topic of choice. The same on Reddit as well.
> 
> We are close to pushing 1000 responses about this topic! The next closest topic on the first page has 109 comments. And guess who that topic is about …
> 
> Mid-card talent my a$$!


He could have worked too programs with top guys, but Tony Khan chose Jericho, Mox, Kenny, and Hangman as his first 4 champions. In a petty fit of rage, Cody opted to make himself never able to challenge for the title, so that he never had to do the job to the bigger stars in the company.

And now he has run back to Vince, upset that others make more than him and get treated like the Face of the Company. Something that is DEFINITELY important to Cody.


----------



## bdon

ShadowCounter said:


> So apparently Kenny and Cody/Brandi were at war over the women's division. Did I call that days ago or what?


You’re late to the party. I told people that Cody and Kenny had issues nearly 2.5 years ago, yet people wanted to say I was just assuming and jumping to conclusions.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bdon said:


> You’re late to the party. I told people that Cody and Kenny had issues nearly 2.5 years ago, yet people wanted to say I was just assuming and jumping to conclusions.


….. are you Brandon Cutler or somebody?

i’m starting to have my suspicions about you Bdon


----------



## Tell it like it is

bdon said:


> You’re late to the party. I told people that Cody and Kenny had issues nearly 2.5 years ago, yet people wanted to say I was just assuming and jumping to conclusions.


Bro I was on it from day 1. Cody was leeching off Bullet Club and Kenny. When he joined NJPW and Bullet Club the Bucks and Omega were all "who is this guy? he's wearing a suit, he's not very Bullet Club why is he joining?" and it took a bit for the Bucks to warm up to him and Omega never really did, just kept it about business. Kenny knew from the get go.


----------



## DUD

FrankenTodd said:


> I still say it’s a work. Either way, Cody ain’t it and can’t shine Kenny Omega’s shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. One wants to be a serious professional wrestler and the other just wants to be an actor.


----------



## 3venflow

Forum Dud said:


> Yeah. One wants to be a serious professional wrestler and the other just wants to be an actor.


Easy to cherry pick wrestlers cosplaying.


----------



## DUD

3venflow said:


> Easy to cherry pick wrestlers cosplaying.
> 
> View attachment 117069
> 
> 
> View attachment 117070
> 
> 
> View attachment 117071


I was being facetious...


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> You’re late to the party. I told people that Cody and Kenny had issues nearly 2.5 years ago, yet people wanted to say I was just assuming and jumping to conclusions.


If anyone had any sense of knowing these people before aew, there is no way you can not see this. Just look at how there was zero Acknowledgment on screen between all of these guys


----------



## bdon

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ….. are you Brandon Cutler or somebody?
> 
> i’m starting to have my suspicions about you Bdon


I assure you I am a nobody to these people, but I do have an astute sense of reading body language, human psychology, and reading people in general. A gift and a curse inherited from my grandmother who was basically the entire neighborhood’s “Mommaw”. She was just someone anyone and everyone went to for advice, like random men and women, young and old would show up to my grandmother’s house looking to unload their problems on her knowing she’d deliver just the right thing they needed to hear to steer them in the right direction.

I know people. You can disagree with my taste in wrestling, but I can read people. Grandma Bdon’s empath abilities didn’t fall far from the tree lol


----------



## AthleticGirth

There was this little interaction between Kenny, The Bucks and Adam Cole from an episode of BTE from last September. Cody's mentioned 25 seconds in. 






The interesting thing is Kenny's reaction. He was a heel at the time and he's wearing a goofball Smurfs shirt, so maybe he was just working, but that seemed like a truth in jest knee-jerk reflex to me. Make your own minds up.

Kenny's something of a fundamentalist when it comes to how he thinks modern wrestling should be presented, Cody a more pragmatic traditionalist. Throw polarising Bran-Bran in the power dynamic mix and it's a combustible situation.


----------



## PG Punk

You're all being worked. This is the biggest work/conspiracy in pro wrestling history. They are working the fans, the media, and Vince. When Cody shows back up on Dynamite, I will say "I told you so."


----------



## PG Punk

shandcraig said:


> Doesn't anyone find it insanely weird that Cody, brandi and Tony all had to go out of their way to present some sorta paper of proof to try to make a point that this is real? Seems like an obvious reason to assume they all trying to hard because it's a work. No one else has done this and Tony hasn't either


This is the biggest work in pro wrestling history. Tony and Cody are working the media, the idiot dirt sheet writers like Meltzer, the WWE, the fans, and probably some of AEW's own wrestlers. This is bigger than the Montreal Screwjob. AEW is going to be interesting over the next few months.


----------



## bdon

AthleticGirth said:


> There was this little interaction between Kenny, The Bucks and Adam Cole from an episode of BTE from last September. Cody's mentioned 25 seconds in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interesting thing is Kenny's reaction. He was a heel at the time and he's wearing a goofball Smurfs shirt, so maybe he was just working, but that seemed like a truth in jest knee-jerk reflex to me. Make your own minds up.
> 
> Kenny's something of a fundamentalist when it comes to how he thinks modern wrestling should be presented, Cody a more pragmatic traditionalist. Throw polarising Bran-Bran in the power dynamic mix and it's a combustible situation.


Add to that the many times the Bucks blatantly mock Cody’s crying, pandering promos, or the time they made a stupid as fuck stipulation to never challenge for the tag titles again if they lost to FTR and made TNT tag titles as a joke on BTE to again blatantly mock Cody.

The Cody and Kenny shit is real, and you’re off your rocker if you think the Bucks would side anywhere but Team Kenny.

Other stuff that occurred along the way was Cody’s, “Some people think they’re the future of wrestling, and others think they’re The Ace of the Company…” promo, which was a clear shot at Omega who he was never going to face. Then Omega refurnish the favor with the over the top entrances, wearing a suit and tie against Moxley, and making a point to bring up Callis as a father figure, and in his first promo as champion, mocks TK for signing everyone’s friends and family members: again - we know he won’t talk badly about the Bucks who are his real life boys, so that points the finger distinctly at Cody.


----------



## Metalhead1

Call me naive, but I didn't expect this at all, and I was shocked when I heard it. Cody worked so hard to found AEW, and build AEW into a viable wrestling company, and now he's supposedly leaving for a company that he believed screwed him over in the past. 

Rumor has it that he left because he would no longer be given booking duties. But that's a good thing. Wrestlers should not book themselves; they'll always give themselves major pushes, and book them and their friends to win all the time. It's much better when an impartial party does the booking.

But the good thing is that AEW has plenty of other talent to keep going, specifically guys like Moxley, CM Punk, Bryan Danielson, and MJF, and they're showing no signs of slowing down. Shows the company is much bigger than Cody and Brandi, and that's a very good thing. 

And fact is, I'm really glad AEW is around. If they weren't, then I wouldn't be watching wrestling at all, since WWE's programs are so scripted, G-rated, and just atrocious.


----------



## HVNTER

PG Punk said:


> This is the biggest work in pro wrestling history. Tony and Cody are working the media, the idiot dirt sheet writers like Meltzer, the WWE, the fans, and probably some of AEW's own wrestlers. This is bigger than the Montreal Screwjob. AEW is going to be interesting over the next few months.


I've been sayin this too! I swear, there's tons of signs that point to this being a shoot.. but I maintain that if there's two people in the wrestling business that would have the dedication to pull this off as a work, it's the guy who's been a wrestling nerd for his whole life, and the guy who is absolutely all about (atleast attempting) to create and participate in super deep storytelling. 

I guess more than anything I hope it's a work because it would be the legit craziest thing to happen in wrestling in over 20 years. Even more so than just the story of AEW existing in itself.


----------



## Gwi1890

bdon said:


> Add to that the many times the Bucks blatantly mock Cody’s crying, pandering promos, or the time they made a stupid as fuck stipulation to never challenge for the tag titles again if they lost to FTR and made TNT tag titles as a joke on BTE to again blatantly mock Cody.
> 
> The Cody and Kenny shit is real, and you’re off your rocker if you think the Bucks would side anywhere but Team Kenny.
> 
> Other stuff that occurred along the way was Cody’s, “Some people think they’re the future of wrestling, and others think they’re The Ace of the Company…” promo, which was a clear shot at Omega who he was never going to face. Then Omega refurnish the favor with the over the top entrances, wearing a suit and tie against Moxley, and making a point to bring up Callis as a father figure, and in his first promo as champion, mocks TK for signing everyone’s friends and family members: again - we know he won’t talk badly about the Bucks who are his real life boys, so that points the finger distinctly at Cody.


Add MT Nakazawa to that to 😂


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

PG Punk said:


> You're all being worked. This is the biggest work/conspiracy in pro wrestling history. They are working the fans, the media, and Vince. When Cody shows back up on Dynamite, I will say "I told you so."


And it'll be absolute horse shit. Stop fucking with kayfabe, Cody, you unimaginative, self-centered prick!


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

HVNTER said:


> I've been sayin this too! I swear, there's tons of signs that point to this being a shoot.. but I maintain that if there's two people in the wrestling business that would have the dedication to pull this off as a work, it's the guy who's been a wrestling nerd for his whole life, and the guy who is absolutely all about (atleast attempting) to create and participate in super deep storytelling.
> 
> I guess more than anything I hope it's a work because it would be the legit craziest thing to happen in wrestling in over 20 years. Even more so than just the story of AEW existing in itself.


I somewhat expect this to be the loophole he needs to be able to challenge for the title again. Like ... Yea, maybe Cody Rhodes can't challenge for the title, BUT WHAT ABOUT STARDUST?!?!


----------



## rich110991

What about Cody saying he was going to do something never done before? That there was a big plan etc… I hope this is the big plan and it’s all a work 😭


----------



## bdon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495020530847653888
Annnnd Kenny unleashes the truth: Cody wanted to do “sports entertainment”, and the Bucks and Kenny just wanted to do something different.

Fuck off, Cody. And don’t let the door hit your ass on the way out, bitch.


----------



## Christopher Near

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495020530847653888
> Annnnd Kenny unleashes the truth: Cody wanted to do “sports entertainment”, and the Bucks and Kenny just wanted to do something different.
> 
> Fuck off, Cody. And don’t let the door hit your ass on the way out, bitch.



Someone's salty lol


----------



## bdon

Christopher Near said:


> Someone's salty lol


I have hated Cody rHHHodes for 3 years. Try and catch up.


----------



## bdon

Kenny Omega Addresses Cody Rhodes Leaving AEW, The EVPs' Relationships - WrestleTalk


AEW Executive Vice President and former World Champion Kenny Omega has addressed Cody Rhodes leaving the company.




wrestletalk.com






“That’s sort of where the Bucks and I differed – we never wanted to go to war with Vince or WWE. We just wanted to give people an option and give people a platform for our brand of storytelling and our style of wrestling. And I think when Cody had his way of going about it things, I wasn’t sure how to follow up with that, nor was I interested, so there was sort of like – there’s Kenny doing his thing, there’s the Bucks doing their thing, and there’s the Cody-verse over there, doing whatever it is that he does, and then there’s the stuff that Tony does.

_“And then eventually, as you know, I guess a lot of fans know now, it’s essentially now just Tony’s show. And of course he’s always going to listen to our advice, and he’s going to take our suggestions to heart, but AEW is very much Tony’s thing, Tony’s baby, and we’re there to support it in every way that we can, and it’s very possible that this current version of AEW just wasn’t a good fit for Cody.”_

This is good shit, pal!


----------



## Geeee

So, I think that it is a little odd that in her last appearance in AEW, Brandi Rhodes specifically name dropped Josh Alexander and now Josh Alexander is in a similar contract limbo as Cody Rhodes. And it's not like AEW ever really bothered to put over anyone from Impact before, even when Kenny Omega was Impact champion.

Goddammit I'm probably working myself into a shoot...


----------



## shandcraig

bdon said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495020530847653888
> Annnnd Kenny unleashes the truth: Cody wanted to do “sports entertainment”, and the Bucks and Kenny just wanted to do something different.
> 
> Fuck off, Cody. And don’t let the door hit your ass on the way out, bitch.


To be fair the Bucks, Kenny and Tony's vision is trash beyond belief. But you know I'm on your team!. Feels like aew the past several months is heading on a decline of a product. I think Tony is going to find out the hard way in the next year or whenever, by having no creative or bookers for his company and having no vision of his own. Balance is important regardless of all these dudes.


----------



## bdon

shandcraig said:


> To be fair the Bucks, Kenny and Tony's vision is trash beyond belief. But you know I'm on your team!. Feels like aew the past several months is heading on a decline of a product. I think Tony is going to find out the hard way in the next year or whenever, by having no creative or bookers for his company and having no vision of his own. Balance is important regardless of all these dudes.


When Kenny is around, the show flows so much better. You have noticed a steady decline as they went for more Sports Entertainment style television.

The last few weeks have felt more like AEW, though.


----------



## GDGamer

My original thoughts when AEW was formed were that Tony Khan promised the bucks, Cody, and Kenny EVPs to get them to sign because they were hot Indie wrestlers that he could start with. Eventually he would take away their roles and they would perhaps leave the fed. That's happening now as AEW goes into a real "2.0" status. According to Meltzer Khan really wanted Punk more than anyone else at that time. Now he's got him so he is probably looking to guys like Punk and Danielson for their input more so than Cody and the elite. Now that they have all been stripped of booking duties they are not really anything other than wrestlers other than their titles and Kenny gets to create the video game. I expect the bucks to leave at some point too. Kenny might stay for the video games alone.


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495211056653914115


----------



## shandcraig

GDGamer said:


> My original thoughts when AEW was formed were that Tony Khan promised the bucks, Cody, and Kenny EVPs to get them to sign because they were hot Indie wrestlers that he could start with. Eventually he would take away their roles and they would perhaps leave the fed. That's happening now as AEW goes into a real "2.0" status. According to Meltzer Khan really wanted Punk more than anyone else at that time. Now he's got him so he is probably looking to guys like Punk and Danielson for their input more so than Cody and the elite. Now that they have all been stripped of booking duties they are not really anything other than wrestlers other than their titles and Kenny gets to create the video game. I expect the bucks to leave at some point too. Kenny might stay for the video games alone.



Punk and Bryan are the last people to ask for how to run a wrestling promotion.


----------



## Prized Fighter

shandcraig said:


> Punk and Bryan are the last people to ask for how to run a wrestling promotion.


I wouldn't ask them to run a promotion, but Bryan actually has a pretty good eye for presentation and how to work a camera. He would be a good producer.


----------



## shandcraig

OMG 4 to 8 months later Cody has returned and has jumped the rail. Hes not a official employee and has broke through anyways. The crowd has no idea why hes here but they go nuts and they are cheering so loud. This is the biggest mystery since the outsiders, What a time to be a wrestling fan! I'm so happy, this is outstanding work wow. He gets on the mic and doesn't cry this time but is pissed off and feels aew and the fans turned on him. Hes back for revenge. 3 weeks later hes booed again.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Geeee said:


> So, I think that it is a little odd that in her last appearance in AEW, Brandi Rhodes specifically name dropped Josh Alexander and now Josh Alexander is in a similar contract limbo as Cody Rhodes. And it's not like AEW ever really bothered to put over anyone from Impact before, even when Kenny Omega was Impact champion.
> 
> Goddammit I'm probably working myself into a shoot...


The power of the Dark Side is quite seductive.


----------



## Gn1212

This is one of those where the more this gets delayed, the more a potential "reconciliation" becomes possible.
I can honestly imagine the negotiations with WWE are going to take some time.


----------



## 3venflow

Doesn't like taking direction but is about to have his promos scripted word for word by a team of 'creative' hacks.


----------



## Teemu™

3venflow said:


> Doesn't like taking direction but is about to have his promos scripted word for word by a team of 'creative' hacks.
> 
> View attachment 117221


Bro. He's a worker. He's a wrestler - of course he's full of shit. The business is a work, its very foundation is lying. It's also a business, so of course you go where the money is - why wouldn't you?


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> Doesn't like taking direction but is about to have his promos scripted word for word by a team of 'creative' hacks.
> 
> View attachment 117221



lol good luck in the movie business. This is why im even laughing at aew as a company. Business owners have teams of all kinds, DIrectors,creative teams, bookers ect. Its rare to have say someone like Elon musk bringing endless visions he has to life. But these are just ideas he is telling other people that are executing on. Its not Musk sitting there going ok im the one making it happen from scratch. Sorry a bit off topic but relatable the the issues in aew.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

3venflow said:


> Doesn't like taking direction but is about to have his promos scripted word for word by a team of 'creative' hacks.
> 
> View attachment 117221


I wonder, though, if they end up making a deal that allows him a large chunk of creative freedom, if not, complete freedom, just to have him back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> lol good luck in the movie business. This is why im even laughing at aew as a company. Business owners have teams of all kinds, DIrectors,creative teams, bookers ect. Its rare to have say someone like Elon musk bringing endless visions he has to life. But these are just ideas he is telling other people that are executing on. Its not Musk sitting there going ok im the one making it happen from scratch. Sorry a bit off topic but relatable the the issues in aew.


wrestling is unlike any other form of entertainment though - the closest thing is most likely improv

in fact, I think the other big entertainment form that is close to wrestling is comic books

DC comics will tell their writer some things - like ‘Batman can always / Batman can never / we want by the end of your run, for Batman to be in situation XYZ for the next guy to take over’ - ie> the Booker making finishes

You have the editor, lending a helping hand with pacing and dotting the i’s and crossing the t’s - the Road agents

but ultimately it is the show of the writer and the penciller - the wrestlers

with a little help from their support staff the inkers and colourists - refs etc

there’s a lot of similarities in the story you want to get across in a continous form in a limited timeframe - and in the end, any comic book writer or artists will tell you ‘the more people involved, the shitter it gets’

…. My 2c On why its not comparable to a ‘Elon Musk’ scenario


----------



## Lorromire

Catalanotto said:


> I wonder, though, if they end up making a deal that allows him a large chunk of creative freedom, if not, complete freedom, just to have him back.


It's Cody Rhodes, they'd have to be stupid to even consider th-

Nevermind, it's WWE, it's a possibility.


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> wrestling is unlike any other form of entertainment though - the closest thing is most likely improv
> 
> in fact, I think the other big entertainment form that is close to wrestling is comic books
> 
> DC comics will tell their writer some things - like ‘Batman can always / Batman can never / we want by the end of your run, for Batman to be in situation XYZ for the next guy to take over’ - ie> the Booker making finishes
> 
> You have the editor, lending a helping hand with pacing and dotting the i’s and crossing the t’s - the Road agents
> 
> but ultimately it is the show of the writer and the penciller - the wrestlers
> 
> with a little help from their support staff the inkers and colourists - refs etc
> 
> there’s a lot of similarities in the story you want to get across in a continous form in a limited timeframe - and in the end, any comic book writer or artists will tell you ‘the more people involved, the shitter it gets’
> 
> …. My 2c On why its not comparable to a ‘Elon Musk’ scenario



of course if to many people are involved its bad.But when you're the only writter,director, booker ect and suck at it and are nothing more than a business man and not a creative, It sucks. Films are a good example of this, Because they have the business people but they dont know how to be creative for the company. its a art and you need artists, not business men.Look at how much big 3rd party video game companies are falling. to driven by business and not creative. Live Theater still has the creative, the writer ect and the business back end.

AEW lacks all those elements except business. Total opposite of tna. TNA had waves of on and off good creative and booking but never could get its business side in order.


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495816355257462788


----------



## shandcraig

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495816355257462788


Everyones working us into a work. 

Lol we're always honest and i guess we have to move on.........


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

shandcraig said:


> of course if to many people are involved its bad.But when you're the only writter,director, booker ect and suck at it and are nothing more than a business man and not a creative, It sucks. Films are a good example of this, Because they have the business people but they dont know how to be creative for the company. its a art and you need artists, not business men.Look at how much big 3rd party video game companies are falling. to driven by business and not creative. Live Theater still has the creative, the writer ect and the business back end.
> 
> AEW lacks all those elements except business. Total opposite of tna. TNA had waves of on and off good creative and booking but never could get its business side in order.


But there isn’t just one writer / director etc etc

TK books the finish - A goes over B
The road agents gives guidance on the matches
The timekeeper says how much time they have
And the wrestlers create the story in that time

Many wrestlers in AEW have said this is the process and why they like it - they create the match. Tony just gives the finish / and sometimes a bullet point or two for a promo

If CM Punk v MJF program sucks for instance - it is I would say 85% their own fault and nobody else’s

(luckily they somewhat rescued this program after a shit middle phase)

The Wrestlers are the ‘creative’


----------



## DrEagles

3venflow said:


> Doesn't like taking direction but is about to have his promos scripted word for word by a team of 'creative' hacks.
> 
> View attachment 117221


That was 4 years ago. You as a human should understand feelings change as time goes on. He made that statement when he thought he was on top of the world.


----------



## Erik.

DrEagles said:


> That was 4 years ago. You as a human should understand feelings change as time goes on. He made that statement when he thought he was on top of the world.


Yep.

This was before AEW was even a thing at all.

Hell, this is even before "All In" even happened.


----------



## Prized Fighter

DrEagles said:


> That was 4 years ago. You as a human should understand feelings change as time goes on. He made that statement when he thought he was on top of the world.


Cody also cut the Gunner McGillabuddy promo a few weeks ago. That was a direct comment on how WWE strips talent of what they are. Him going to WWE is hypocritical, even if it is the best move he could make for his bank account. People compromise their beliefs and morals all the time because the money is too good. I have no doubt he still dislikes the WWE creative process. He probably thinks that if neither company will let him be on the creative team, then at least WWE is willing to pay more.


----------



## shandcraig

LifeInCattleClass said:


> But there isn’t just one writer / director etc etc
> 
> TK books the finish - A goes over B
> The road agents gives guidance on the matches
> The timekeeper says how much time they have
> And the wrestlers create the story in that time
> 
> Many wrestlers in AEW have said this is the process and why they like it - they create the match. Tony just gives the finish / and sometimes a bullet point or two for a promo
> 
> If CM Punk v MJF program sucks for instance - it is I would say 85% their own fault and nobody else’s
> 
> (luckily they somewhat rescued this program after a shit middle phase)
> 
> The Wrestlers are the ‘creative’


lol that is nothing dude. What you will notice is whos creating the stories and direction of the company and whos deciding what the match ups are and creating story behind them. Non of that little detail will matter with out the bigger picture.



DrEagles said:


> That was 4 years ago. You as a human should understand feelings change as time goes on. He made that statement when he thought he was on top of the world.



when has he not thought he was ontop of the world? I guess wwe lol


----------



## thisissting

The bucks sketch on him on bte tells you all you need to know about their lack of relationship with him. It is funny but heck of a disrespectful to cody. Much as though I don't like Cody the bucks are two little cosplay twats.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm going to laugh if he went back to wwe and they decided to put him in the main event. In 2022 that is nothing to brag about. He would never hold up with previous generations, same for guys like punk.


----------



## Araxen

He wasn't on RAW tonight I guess. He better sign with the WWE. I don't want him back on AEW TV. FML if he comes back to AEW.


----------



## bdon

Araxen said:


> He wasn't on RAW tonight I guess. He better sign with the WWE. I don't want him back on AEW TV. FML if he comes back to AEW.


My man!!! Lol


----------



## thisissting

Damn just missed 1000 post. Should get a prize for getting it.


----------



## mazzah20

Let's see if Vince gives him the elaborate 10 minute entrance and the 15 hokey mumbling about nothing promos. I mean, he might give it on Day 1, but one month later he will be back as Stardust.

The only guys returning who get over with Vince, are the guys Vince initially wanted to get over (Drew, Lashley).

But then again, Vince is a huge patriot and maybe that neck tattoo will have some pull. Maybe that was the end game for getting it all along ...


----------



## bdon

mazzah20 said:


> Let's see if Vince gives him the elaborate 10 minute entrance and the 15 hokey mumbling about nothing promos. I mean, he might give it on Day 1, but one month later he will be back as Stardust.
> 
> The only guys returning who get over with Vince, are the guys Vince initially wanted to get over (Drew, Lashley).
> 
> But then again, Vince is a huge patriot and maybe that neck tattoo will have some pull. Maybe that was the end game for getting it all along ...


Cody does not look like an action star, so he can’t be the star in Vince’s “movies”.


----------



## Teemu™

bdon said:


> Cody does not look like an action star, so he can’t be the star in Vince’s “movies”.












Eh, I dunno. Not the most action star look, no. But he is good-looking, which is usually the requirement. He's not rugged, but he is handsome. Back in the day, the WWE women were polled on the hottest WWE wrestler, and Cody won by a landslide. He also fucked virtually every woman on the roster during his time there. So he definitely could be a movie draw.


----------



## ShadowCounter

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 117338
> 
> 
> Eh, I dunno. Not the most action star look, no. But he is good-looking, which is usually the requirement. He's not rugged, but he is handsome. Back in the day, the WWE women were polled on the hottest WWE wrestler, and Cody won by a landslide. He also fucked virtually every woman on the roster during his time there. So he definitely could be a movie draw.


Movie draw, huh? Yet you posted a pic of Cody without that ridiculous tattoo totally undercutting your entire premise.


----------



## bdon

Teemu™ said:


> View attachment 117338
> 
> 
> Eh, I dunno. Not the most action star look, no. But he is good-looking, which is usually the requirement. He's not rugged, but he is handsome. Back in the day, the WWE women were polled on the hottest WWE wrestler, and Cody won by a landslide. He also fucked virtually every woman on the roster during his time there. So he definitely could be a movie draw.


He does NOT check the boxes for VINCE. Vince don’t give a fuck what anyone else thinks of these guys. Hah


----------



## Teemu™

ShadowCounter said:


> Movie draw, huh? Yet you posted a pic of Cody without that ridiculous tattoo totally undercutting your entire premise.


Tattoos can be covered up.


----------



## Teemu™

bdon said:


> He does NOT check the boxes for VINCE. Vince don’t give a fuck what anyone else thinks of these guys. Hah


Yea, you do make a fair point. I always had a suspicion that Cody's lack of push was down to Vince punishing him for being popular with women despite Vince not deeming him worthy of it. It's a Vince thing. He is more muscular these days, though, so I dunno.


----------



## bdon

Teemu™ said:


> Yea, you do make a fair point. I always had a suspicion that Cody's lack of push was down to Vince punishing him for being popular with women despite Vince not deeming him worthy of it. It's a Vince thing. He is more muscular these days, though, so I dunno.


Heh. He may be more muscular now, but he’s gonna need to get a little closer with either Vince or Billy Gunn to find the right “vitamins” to take and say his prayers.


----------

